# Tea Party; 5/6 October, Adelaide Australia



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Good morning/afternoon/evening to all. Here it is 7.30am -wasnt going to get up at 6.30 again even for all you lovely people so a slightly later start. Hard enough now- slept poorly and then in a deep sleep when the alarm went off- and I suspect a not very happy husband. He was up till after 2 trying to finish an essay- He is always up by now but not today! But I know you wont mind it being slightly later- you would have just kept going in last weeks!

Talking of keeping going with last weeks maybe any bunnies that havent yet been posted could be posted in this weeks TP- as well as any mutations like my snowman who will soon follow

Well as you may already know this week we are going to post recipes useful for all of us trying to lose weight.

5mmdpns posted a url in the TP of 2 weeks ago which I will repost here. http://www.food.com/recipe-finder/all/weight-watchers This has over 700recipes with the weight watchers points. They also provide the nutritional values for those not doing WWs .

Some of them refer to the new 2012 points. I have checked some out and they match up with our Pro Points over here. So when I have pps with my recipes they refer to NEW 2012 points not the older ones.

My understanding of the site is that it is not an official Weight Watchers site, but that they are others recipes with the WW points in them. This means of course that we are depending on them having the correct number of points

The recipes I post this week will all have the WWS pps worked out. While it is not automatic the higher the points the higher the number of calories as a very rough guide. I realize that not everyone is doing WWs, but my recipes are all fairly low in points as I have the lowest number available to me. So whatever I post should suit others watching their weight- but obviously not those on special diets.

And of course weight loss means not just watching what we eat but exercise. So lets all interested in losing weight comment on our exercise as well.

My Exercise? I dont like it, if I had to a gym or whatever I wouldnt get around to it. So I walk- and knit as I go- and yes I could walk quicker, I could do more vigorous exercise but I wont So I figure I am better doing what I do than rarely doing something more conducive to weight loss. I am fortunate enough to live very close to the centre of Adelaide so most days I have something to do in walking distance. And if not? Well I go for a walk have a coffee and return home. This I manage most days.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-115134-1.html Many of you may have seen this on yesterdays newsletter (actually I guess for most of you it is todays) but many of us need this patch maybe?

My recipes are Australian- and though I have added conversions to ozs I dont know the equivalent for cups  and our cups are metric cups which is 250mls.or 8.5 fluid ounces. 
Creamy Pumpkin Soup
This one I havent yet tried but creamy pumpkin soup is sure to be good
Prep; 10 mins
Cooking ;30 min
Serves; 4
WW; pps 4

Ingredients 1 tbs margarine spread
1 onion, chopped
1 ½ cups water (12 ½ fl ozs)
1 chicken stock cube (I would probably use chicken stock in place o f these 2 ingredients)
750 gm pumpkin, peeled and chopped (26 ozs)
375ml can low fat evaporated milk. (12
½ fl ozs)
pinch nutmeg
4 teaspoons low fat sour cream (optional decrease pps by 1 if not used)

Method
1.	melt margarine in a large frying pan over medium heat. Add onions and cook, stirring for 2 minutes. Add water and stock cube and pumpkin and bring to the boil. Reduce heat and simmer for 25 minutes or until pumpkin is tender.
2.	Blend with stick blender (or in blender- and then return to saucepan)
3.	Add evaporated milk and nutmeg. Reheat without boiling.
4.	Swirl 1 teaspoon sour cream into each bowl and sprinkle with chopped chives.

Creamy Carbonara.
Really liked this one
Prep; 8 minutes
Cooking; 12 minutes
Serves; 4 (1989kJ per serve)
WW pps; 9

Ingredients 
250gm fettuccine (9 ozs)
olive oil cooking spray
4 lean shortcut bacon rashers chopped
1 onion chopped
2 cups mushrooms, sliced
250ml low fat evaporated milk (8.5 fl ozs)
1 tbsp cornflour (4 teaspoons- our tablespoons are 4 not 3 teaspoons)
2 tbsp grated parmesan (8 teaspoons)
method
1.	cook pasta according to packet directions. Drain. Meanwhile lightly spray frying pan with oil and heat. Add bacon and onion and cook for 3 minutes. Add mushrooms and cook for further 1 minute.
2.	Add combined evaporated milk and cornflour to pan. Bring to boil, stirring. Add pasta, stirring to combine, then remove from heat. Serve sprinkled with cheese.

ANZAC Muffins
Havent tried this, but couldnt resist for the Australians and New Zealanders- and good for a tea party.
n.b this is one time when we are closer to the US terminology, more like a cupcake (but different!) than an English Muffin. But can have savory ones too just to confuse things.
Prep; 15 minutes
Cooking; 15 minutes
Serves; 18
WWpps; 2

Ingredients
115g (1 1/4 cups) rolled oats
190gm (1 ¼ cups) wholemeal self-raising (all purpose flour will need the normal raising agents for this amount of flour)
20gm (1/4 cup) shredded coconut
¼ cup Splenda granulated
1 tsp baking powder (in addition to the normal raising agent for all purpose flour)
140 gm tub unsweetened apple puree (5 ozs)
60ml (1/4)cup) skim milk
50gm egg (1.7oz)
2 eggwhites
2 Tbsp golden syrup (8 teaspoons)

Method
1.	Preheat oven to 160C (fan forced). Spray 18x30ml (1 ½ tbsp) patty-pan holes with cooking spray.
2.	Reserve 1 Tbsp of the oats. Put remaining oats and flour in a small food processor or use a handheld blender. Process until oats are finely ground. Transfer to a medium bowl.
3.	Add coconut, Splenda and baking powder to the bowl. Mix until well combined. Put apple puree, milk, egg, egg whites and golden syrup in a small bowl. Whisk well to combine. Add to oat mix and stir until just combined.
4.	Divide mixture between patty pans. Sprinkle reserved oats over. Bake for 12-15 minutes or until a skewer inserted into the centre comes out clean. Set aside the pan for 5 minutes. Transfer to a wire rack and cool completely.

Nutrition information. (per serve)
349kJ
protein; 2.9g
total fat; 1.4g (sat fat 0.5); 
cholestero;l 10.5mg
carbs ;13.9g
fibre ;1.8g
sodium; 98.6mg
carb exchanges; 1

Golden Syrup always raises questions as nothing really works in its place. http://chowhound.chow.com/topics/269518 suggests the following options This is what they had to say about substitutes for golden syrup: Combine two parts light corn syrup plus one part molasses OR equal parts honey and corn syrup OR maple syrup (This is thinner, and not as sweet.) OR dark corn syrup (This is thnner and not as sweet as golden syrup. If you like, try reducing the corn syrup in a saucepan to thicken it.) OR light corn syrup (This is thnner and not as sweet or flavorful as golden syrup. If you like, try reducing the corn syrup in a saucepan to thicken it.)

This site http://www.joyofbaking.com/IngredientSubstitution.html suggests substituting treacle, light molasses or corn syrup in place of the golden syrup.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

good on ya Darowil- we have been waiting with baited breath!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, I was just posting on the other one about having a food pumpkin and here you were at the same time writing up a pumpkin soup recipe! Synchronicity! 

The doc told Bub he needs to drop a few, and even though I finally got rid of the vacation "extra," I don't want it back. So this might be a good thing to try. He loves pumpkin, and I am always looking for ways to fix it. Plus it is getting to be soup weather round here, even with the recent heat wave--we should drop in temperature considerably in the next couple of days. 

Now I must go fix something else for supper, though (will have to get milk to make the soup) and I really don't know what that will be...so I'd better go rummage around in the kitchen!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

looks like perfect timing to me. The pumpkin soup sounds scrumptious. I don't know much about WW, but my neighbor can tell me about the points. The link has some really good looking things, though I am having trouble getting the recipe to stay on the screen.. I'm sure it is operator error.... I saw some cute bunnies on the old thread and look forward to seeing more on this one... Waiting for a call from the Dr.... bet I don't get one till Monday.... Oh well. it is going to be much cooler here this week-end... Perfect for knitting or getting something done inside and soup will taste even better. We do have a basketball game tomorrow at 5....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, I was just posting on the other one about having a food pumpkin and here you were at the same time writing up a pumpkin soup recipe! Synchronicity!
> 
> The doc told Bub he needs to drop a few, and even though I finally got rid of the vacation "extra," I don't want it back. So this might be a good thing to try. He loves pumpkin, and I am always looking for ways to fix it. Plus it is getting to be soup weather round here, even with the recent heat wave--we should drop in temperature considerably in the next couple of days.
> 
> Now I must go fix something else for supper, though (will have to get milk to make the soup) and I really don't know what that will be...so I'd better go rummage around in the kitchen!


I keep evaporated milk in the cupboard all the time- it is so useful for this type of thing.

Good to see around Sam- I assume you are still here as you posted only a few minutes before I did.

Now I am proud of this this little 5 inch snowman- worked him all out myself. Not quite in Solennas class- or any of the other designers but.- but then didnt take quite as long either! Was meant to be going to my swap but I might need to knit her another one and keep this one. Hes made from another square. And I just had to post him now. You can see why I compared Daralenes background and placement to mine! Hers wins hands down.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> I keep evaporated milk in the cupboard all the time- it is so useful for this type of thing.
> 
> Now I am proud of this this little 5 inch snowman- worked him all out myself. Not quite in Solennas class- or any of the other designers but.- but then didnt take quite as long either! Was meant to be going to my swap but I might need to knit her another one and keep this one. Hes made from another square. And I just had to post him now.


I normally have some, but overlooked it last week and had used my last two cans for his pie!

Love what you did with the snowman--I would never have guessed it started as a square, either. That's really clever!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> looks like perfect timing to me. The pumpkin soup sounds scrumptious. I don't know much about WW, but my neighbor can tell me about the points. The link has some really good looking things, though I am having trouble getting the recipe to stay on the screen.. I'm sure it is operator error.... I saw some cute bunnies on the old thread and look forward to seeing more on this one... Waiting for a call from the Dr.... bet I don't get one till Monday.... Oh well. it is going to be much cooler here this week-end... Perfect for knitting or getting something done inside and soup will taste even better. We do have a basketball game tomorrow at 5....


Good to see you Dreamweaver, you were very quite last week- any reason?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Got a pm from Joe overnight. Hes been busy with his mother and DOESN'T have gluten intolerance. 'Just' the old diverticulitis. Hopes to get back at some time.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello from Wisconsin. We have had a real change in weather. The temps went from 77 yesterday to 50 today with a strong wind. Definitely soup weather. i fear that we will be losing all the beautiful leaves on our trees. We have had really glorious color this year. 

Do you remember picking up leaves on the way home from school and either pressing them in a book or ironing them between pieces of waxed paper? I used to love kicking through the leaves and the sound that made--and jumping into leaf piles. And the smell of burning leaves? There are burning regulations now that prevent that but the memories are strong.

Love the bunnies and snowman. Will try both once my prayer shall is finished.
Thanks again to our hostesses. It's good to hear that Sam is enjoying his trip. I envy him--- I love Seattle.

WI Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Well that is partly good news from Joe- glad to hear it is not coeliac [disease] but diverticulitis does not sound like fun either!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Glad to hear Joe has a final diagnosis.... so he can do the right thing for it.... 

It has been a very busy week for me, something most every day with mom... and next week is looking worse. I also did a little knitting this past week. I do try to keep up and read everything, just haven't been a Chatty Cathy...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

the receipts sound brilliant- the only things I need to get are some more golden syrup- it has become pricey here, and the evaporated milk [Carnation]!!!...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Great intro Darowil, love the recipes. I'm off to bed now (almost midnight here) see you all in the morning.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening to all. Here it is 7.30am -wasnt going to get up at 6.30 again even for all you lovely people so a slightly later start. Hard enough now- slept poorly and then in a deep sleep when the alarm went off- and I suspect a not very happy husband. He was up till after 2 trying to finish an essay- He is always up by now but not today! But I know you wont mind it being slightly later- you would have just kept going in last weeks!
> 
> Talking of keeping going with last weeks maybe any bunnies that havent yet been posted could be posted in this weeks TP- as well as any mutations like my snowman who will soon follow
> 
> ...


Our cups are 8 oz.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Now I am proud of this this little 5 inch snowman- worked him all out myself. Not quite in Solennas class- or any of the other designers but.- but then didnt take quite as long either! Was meant to be going to my swap but I might need to knit her another one and keep this one. Hes made from another square. And I just had to post him now. You can see why I compared Daralenes background and placement to mine! Hers wins hands down.[/quote]

The snowman is so precious! I love him!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I was just posting on the other one about having a food pumpkin and here you were at the same time writing up a pumpkin soup recipe! Synchronicity!  I love your snowman. See why you want to keep him. Did you put the face on before you closed the head or while it was still slightly open????
> ...


Wow, what a lovely compliment Darowil, however....YOU gave us the whole KAL and without that the little bunny would not even be here to have a background. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Love your snowman. Did you add the face while the head was still open in back so you could go from the front back through the stuffing and to the front again or just stitch through the front after it was closed??

Thank you for opening the TP this week and the wonderful recipes for losing weight. I have used Myfanwy's pineapple with orange and mint and that was wonderful. I'm right in sync with you and Sorlenna as I just had squash soup for dinner along with spinach and tofu. Here's to another great TP and hope we get another stop-in from Sam. It was so wonderful to hear he was having a good time. Sounded like all the walking might be a little difficult, but hopefully it is worth it all.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hello to everyone from a chilly, blustery Dunedin. 
It's the first day of the cricket season for the local clubs, so I am back to being a cricket widow as my ELH is a senior umpire. I should be used to it by now, he's been an umpire longer than we have been together - which is over 21 years. But I do resent it a bit sometimes as it takes up pretty much every Saturday from October to March (spring to autumn). But c'est la vie - I did take him on for better or worse!
I'm hanging out for Tuesday (first have to survive our son's 15th birthday on Monday - 6 of them are off paintballing) when a friend and I are going to the Vienna Boys' Choir.
Our 20 yo DD had some fabulous news yesterday. She has been working in an office on a maternity leave cover position and has just been told the position is hers permanently. We are thrilled for her.


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Glad to see everyone is back for another Tea Party! I have some real crazy news from this week....Yesterday it started to SNOW here, and has continued today and probably will continue on until tomorrow when it is scheduled to start melting. I am used to snow, but not usually this early in the fall. I hope ti all melts and goes away. Slippery out there and just wild on the roads. I have opted to stay in until it starts melting and becomes safer out there. It was wonderful after having such a hot summer, to smell the aroma of spaghetti sauce being in the slow cooker. I made lasagna with oven ready noodles for dinner and will put a loaf of garlic toast in the oven in a little while. I put all the ingerdients in my crock pot for the sauce and let it cook all day and then just layer my noodles sauce and cheese in 9X13 glass baking dishes and freeze one and make one for dinner. It's the eat and save plan, I make dinner (which I am going to do anyway) and make an extra dish/batch and freeze it so I have dinner for another day already made and just ready to take out, defrost and pop in the oven. I use this methodology for most of the winter so it's easier on me when I have bad days. I have been crocheting a witch, ghost, and a pumpkin for halloween and they are great little on the go projects. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spooky-halloween-trio-amigurumi
They are really cute and just what I need to be able to see things coming to fruition and practicing my crochet at the same time. They are just too cute!

I hope everyone is having a great day today and I will be back later on, right now I have to get some stuff done that I have been neglecting. =)


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Glad to know Joe isn't gluten intolerant, but diverticulitis is no picnic, so hope he doesn't get many attacks.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mjs said:


> [
> Our cups are 8 oz.


So slightly smaller than ours. Although we are told not to use metric for imperial I just use the metric and haven't had any problems. Because I still have some old recipes from when I was a child and these are all imperial, but no imperial cups left. Mind you we didn't have measuring cups then and just used a kitchen cup. And of courseTP recipes are often imperial.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Great intro Darowil, love the recipes. I'm off to bed now (almost midnight here) see you all in the morning.


night night. Sleep well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


Added the face after- other wise I would probaly put it in the wrong place.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Hello to everyone from a chilly, blustery Dunedin.
> It's the first day of the cricket season for the local clubs, so I am back to being a cricket widow as my ELH is a senior umpire. I should be used to it by now, he's been an umpire longer than we have been together - which is over 21 years. But I do resent it a bit sometimes as it takes up pretty much every Saturday from October to March (spring to autumn). But c'est la vie - I did take him on for better or worse!
> I'm hanging out for Tuesday (first have to survive our son's 15th birthday on Monday - 6 of them are off paintballing) when a friend and I are going to the Vienna Boys' Choir.
> Our 20 yo DD had some fabulous news yesterday. She has been working in an office on a maternity leave cover position and has just been told the position is hers permanently. We are thrilled for her.


Well we just crashed out of the T20 World Cup in style- but did make it to the semifinals. I enjoy my cricket (watching it that is).
Great about your DDs job. Are they paintballing Monday or this weekend? Tuesday will be a welcome relief after Monday that is for sure. Enjoy it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

For all our Canadian party-goers have a great Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

darowil said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


I have sometimes been a bit bemused when a direction asks for regular spoon measures.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Added the face after- other wise I would probaly put it in the wrong place.


____________________________________

I saw a video demo and she had the head part way closed, enough to hold in the stuffing and then she went in through the front all the way out the stuffing and then back through. I had already closed mine and wondered if it would still work. Now I know it will. Thanks.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mjs said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


In fact all we had was a scale- everything else was done with cups, spoons etc already in the kitchen. So 1/2 cup we filled the tea cup half full- and usually worked, as often as now so no need to be so fussy I guess.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Added the face after- other wise I would probaly put it in the wrong place.
> ...


I always pull my needle out through the back and then squash it before cutting the yarn and it just goes inside. But just realised that no reason why you couldn't put a knot on it and then poke it from the back and the knot and the small tail would be secured inside to begin the work. Now why has it taken me so many years to work this out? Bit harder with bigger things but the bunnies and the snowman are so small that easy to do it this way.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

MJS...I meant to say something on the last thread but realized I forgot. Think it was you with that lovely quilt. What a beautiful quilt and I know a lot of time went into making that. Were you the one on the left, well our left looking at the picture? Found it in case others missed it:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-113612-60.html#2190708
page 60.

Hilary4...Congratulations on DD's new/old full-time job. I'm sure you will miss DH. Sometimes I feel like I'm married to a piano and computer with DH and his work. He is out on a job tonight playing at a club. Son is either in Las Vegas or Denver. Think it's Denver tonight.

Sorlenna...I went to your Ravelry site and then from there to your blog. Wanted to leave you a comment and had to sign in through Google but can you believe, I can't remember my email password, so I never got to leave a post where you showed the yarn you dyed with food color. The colors are beautiful. I dyed yarn once about 30+ years ago when I took a course "From Sheep to Shawl." We learned to card, dye, and spin, then weave. I used onion skins for a lovely gold and walnuts from my own trees for a brown, and the rest I left the natural sheep color. For the new ones, here are Sorlenna's sites:
http://www.ravelry.com/people/sorlenna
http://www.craftsy.com/user/90375/pattern-store
I went in through the Ravelry site and saw her private blog and clicked on that to see the dyed yarn.

Ms. Tess...We saw some pictures of your early snow. It makes me cold just looking at them. Glad you stayed safe and inside. That lasagna sounds so wonderful and I love the idea of making one and freezing the other. I sort of do that. I make a huge one, enough for an army and freeze what is left. Just makes sense with such a great dish. Oh my, a lot more of winter to go through yet and it sure did start out with an early bang in your area.

Dreamweaver...Sure hope that phone call from the doctor is worth the waiting and sorry it didn't come today as I know the hours are a lot longer waiting than when you are the one making the call.

KateB...Good night dear. Hope you get a good sleep.

Sandy...Washington Sandy, are you the one that will get to meet with Sam tomorrow???

JoeP...Glad you aren't gluten intolerant. I'm not either, but diverticulitis is quite painful. Hope you can keep from having any more attacks. :thumbup: Perhaps the doctor let you know what to do that will really help. My doctor was quite surprised when the test came back that I wasn't gluten intolerant. I often use no gluten products anyway as I love brown rice pasta and other products like that, but not because I have to. Stay well!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Meatloaf sandwich sounds wonderful, will add that to this weeks menu! Glad you are having a good time Sam! Youngest sons 20th birthday dinner tomorrow, along with housework. Need to actually go in to work if possible to try and get my head above water there. 

We have used different kinds of wood for smoking meat, my DH loves to bbq and smoke. 

Thanks to our lovely hostesses again this week filling in for Sam, you are all doing a wonderful job!

Arthur has been bugging my right hand and foot the last couple of days, the damp cool weather is always the worst. This morning as I was massaging in some aspercream I felt a sharp point on the inside of my main thumb joint. Mom thinks it might be a bone spur, had never heard of them and looked it up, I'll pass on that and just keep the arthur thanks. I cant afford surgery and six months with no work! Hopefully will feel better in the next few days as the rain leaves our area. Need to get busy getting ready for tomorrow. Hugs and prayers for everyone, enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I just found out that my daughter now has the responsibility of supporting the family. SIL has arthritis, bad enough to make walking v. difficult. Initially her job is part-time, till February. She has one more paper for her Librarian diploma- and wants to take one more for interest. Librarians are encouraged to continue studying. Typical that she neglected to tell her mother!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING Canada, especially 5mmdpns and Ms. Tessa. If there's anyone else from Canada, let us know and this is for you too.

I'm sure my relatives will all be busy preparing wonderful meals. Got news from Canada today that my mother's baby brother passed away during the night. He was 79 and that is quite young for our family as Aunt Mill, his other sister, will be 96 this month. 

Pup Lover. ..Hope your son has a wonderful 20th. A lot of work for you I'm sure. That in addition to being so far behind with everything at work. Are the "new?" computers up and running?
Sorry about the hand and foot problems. So many of us can empathize.:thumbdown:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> I just found out that my daughter now has the responsibility of supporting the family. SIL has arthritis, bad enough to make walking v. difficult. Initially her job is part-time, till February. She has one more paper for her Librarian diploma- and wants to take one more for interest. Librarians are encouraged to continue studying. Typical that she neglected to tell her mother!


So sorry to hear this Myfanwy. Arthritis is so crippling and I imagine he is young for it to be that bad. It almost sounds like rheumatoid arthritis?? So glad your daughter is almost done with her diploma, but it will be difficult for sure financially and knowing her DH is in such pain. Prayers for him. Sometimes the change in season makes these things worse too.
Hugs


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> HAPPY THANKSGIVING Canada, especially 5mmdpns and Ms. Tessa. If there's anyone else from Canada, let us know and this is for you too.
> 
> I'm sure my relatives will all be busy preparing wonderful meals. Got news from Canada today that my mother's baby brother passed away during the night. He was 79 and that is quite young for our family as Aunt Mill, his other sister, will be 96 this month.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear of your uncle's death, quite a bit younger than his sisters!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > I just found out that my daughter now has the responsibility of supporting the family. SIL has arthritis, bad enough to make walking v. difficult. Initially her job is part-time, till February. She has one more paper for her Librarian diploma- and wants to take one more for interest. Librarians are encouraged to continue studying. Typical that she neglected to tell her mother!
> ...


It was a bit of a shock because it can be so hard nowadays surviving on one salary- Peter is 19 years older- so we knew something like this would happen, eventually, just had not thought so soon- they are very careful budgeters- and Peter is good at 'putting by' the fruit etc, from their garden. He takes quite a pride in the garden and my little grandson loves to help his daddy. A favourite task for a couple of winters has been helping with carrying in the logs for the wood burner.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> Sorlenna...I went to your Ravelry site and then from there to your blog. Wanted to leave you a comment and had to sign in through Google but can you believe, I can't remember my email password, so I never got to leave a post where you showed the yarn you dyed with food color. The colors are beautiful. I dyed yarn once about 30+ years ago when I took a course "From Sheep to Shawl." We learned to card, dye, and spin, then weave. I used onion skins for a lovely gold and walnuts from my own trees for a brown, and the rest I left the natural sheep color. For the new ones, here are Sorlenna's sites:
> http://www.ravelry.com/people/sorlenna
> http://www.craftsy.com/user/90375/pattern-store
> I went in through the Ravelry site and saw her private blog and clicked on that to see the dyed yarn.


That yarn got dry but then I put it on the back of my chair to wind into a ball, and it's still there!  But it was fun and super easy, so if you look at the blog post (typed "blob post" first, it's been a long day!), you can find the link where she explains it. I did it all in the crock pot, too.

I'm sorry to hear of the ills and aches and pains...and the passing of a loved one. I hope that blessings, healing, and comfort are soon coming to those who need them.

We ended up with lightly breaded chicken strips and baked potatoes. I'm too tired to get creative with food tonight. Now I am going to look through my stash and see about starting that shawl over with smaller needles--no, I haven't frogged the other one yet, for I want to save them for comparison.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm wondering if Peter could do some kind of consulting work or would he be able to qualify for some sort of disability. It is always tough to make a go on one income, especially with little ones.... Is Peter able to retire with a pension? I know they are resourceful and will make a go of it all, but these bumps in the road are always unsettling.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm wondering if Peter could do some kind of consulting work or would he be able to qualify for some sort of disability. It is always tough to make a go on one income, especially with little ones.... Is Peter able to retire with a pension? I know they are resourceful and will make a go of it all, but these bumps in the road are always unsettling.


Bronwen was starting to get huffy with me, so I cut the conversation short- I know he is waiting for a knee replacement- so I guess once that is done he will re-evaluate the situation. His facebook comment is that he is now 'Mr Mum', so it looks like he is quite happy being home with the little boy for a while...

I have absolutely no idea about pensions, he is too young to qualify for Universal Superannuation, and my head would be bitten off if I asked!!!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Happy Tea Party, all. Thanks for starting us off, Darowil. I'm not on Weight Watchers but do want to drop 20-30 pounds, so your recipes may well come in handy. I'm with you on the exercise question - don't like it at all!! I even have a provision in my medical coverage that subsidizes a gym membership, but I just can't face working out in public. I do like to walk when the weather is OK, but can't knit while walking. You're very brave to do it - I'd be terrified of tripping. I usually walk with my iPod, often listening to audio books.

I've finished the square for my bunny. I'm making him to match the blanket for my new great-nephew, which hasn't been sent yet as a consequence of waiting for the bunny.  I had hoped to do the assembly this evening, but can't yet as my eyes are still dilated from this afternoon's visit to the optometrist. I can see to read the TP but don't want to try doing close work until it wears off. I guess I'll have to finally break down and figure out how to post pictures from my phone camera when the bunny's done. 

Happy Thanksgiving weekend to our Canadian tea partiers! I expect to see some of the "traditional" holiday recipes posted this week. And I do hope the early snow doesn't get in the way of anyone's gatherings of family and friends to celebrate the holiday.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Tough time for your family Myfanwy, especially with our hospital waiting lists. I hope Peter continues to enjoy his time at home with their son while he waits. It will be a really special time for the wee one.


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi to everyone on this Friday. All of you that are ill or have loved ones that are suffering are in my prayers. It has been a quiet week here which is always welcome. The weather took a real change overnight, When I went to bed it was in the 60's so I didn't prepare very well. I woke up at 5am freezing. Brrrrr...I was curled up in a little ball with all my dogs snuggled up around me, guess they were cold too. I hated to get out from under the covers but had to go make sure DH had enough covers and of course he had kicked everything off during the night and was really cold. Got him covered up really well and made my way back to bed with more clothes and more covers. Our Furnace was not working and the repairman came today to get it up and running. I am so thankful since it is going down even lower tonight and tomorrow night. I am suprised that we will be down below freezing tomorrow night, it is really early for it to be that cold. After the horrible heat of the past few months, this cold is wonderful. I love cold weather as long as I have heat in the house that is. I am so looking forward to the cold and snow.
I have to get out and pick pears tomorrow, my tree is loaded this year. I guess I will try making some pie filling and pear butter to freeze. Never tried it before but hopefully it will turn out good. Didn't mean to write a book, just feel chatty I guess. Well try to keep up with things this weekend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Tough time for your family Myfanwy, especially with our hospital waiting lists. I hope Peter continues to enjoy his time at home with their son while he waits. It will be a really special time for the wee one.


fortunately they have come through all the earthquaking relatively unscathed- I am hoping the little boy does well- he has had fulltime mum, and now fulltime dad! Hope your weather is not too blustery and cold! Commiserations on becoming a cricket widow [again]!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Anita H said:


> Hi to everyone on this Friday. All of you that are ill or have loved ones that are suffering are in my prayers. It has been a quiet week here which is always welcome. The weather took a real change overnight, When I went to bed it was in the 60's so I didn't prepare very well. I woke up at 5am freezing. Brrrrr...I was curled up in a little ball with all my dogs snuggled up around me, guess they were cold too. I hated to get out from under the covers but had to go make sure DH had enough covers and of course he had kicked everything off during the night and was really cold. Got him covered up really well and made my way back to bed with more clothes and more covers. Our Furnace was not working and the repairman came today to get it up and running. I am so thankful since it is going down even lower tonight and tomorrow night. I am suprised that we will be down below freezing tomorrow night, it is really early for it to be that cold. After the horrible heat of the past few months, this cold is wonderful. I love cold weather as long as I have heat in the house that is. I am so looking forward to the cold and snow.
> I have to get out and pick pears tomorrow, my tree is loaded this year. I guess I will try making some pie filling and pear butter to freeze. Never tried it before but hopefully it will turn out good. Didn't mean to write a book, just feel chatty I guess. Well try to keep up with things this weekend.


Funny how they lie there shivering waiting for one to cover them up!!! Part of being the dedicated wife- God Bless you!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Happy Tea Party, all. I had hoped to do the Happy Thanksgiving weekend to our Canadian tea partiers! I expect to see some of the "traditional" holiday recipes posted this week. And I do hope the early snow doesn't get in the way of anyone's gatherings of family and friends to celebrate the holiday.


it blows my mind how the weather is in other places, some starting winter, us starting fall, thanksgiving there already. just takes me by surprise  
sam, i could eat with you anytime, my fav dish is meatloaf and love a cold meatloaf with mustard on the bread. also the shrimp at the shagaii garden sounds good also. we always poke around the goodwill in jonesboro, last time i found a $30. blouse for $3 and a set of flannel pjs for $4. my kind of shopping.
i like the sound of the creamy carbonara pasta dish, but i love pasta. gotta give that a taste.
we will be gearing up at our church for our anual trunk or treat in the parking lot. we have so much fun and so many dress up, i usually am a good witch, bj is gonna be Moses this time. don't worry, we are rarely next to one another, as we take turns roaming. we have lots going on that nite, hot dogs, popcorn, kids games, face painting, hot cocoa and drinks. lots and lots of candy. we all decorate our trunks and we usually have a little contest for the best decor. one yr one of our families dressed as the whole cast of the Wizard of Oz. many folks had there picture taken with them and the tin man was the hit of the night.
gonna go get ready to watch my Blue Blood with Tom Selleck tonight, what a hunk and aging so fine :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Myfanwy that is going ot be tough on them. Even if he can get some form of social security. At least he can spend time with the kids- and hopefully still work in the garden if his knee will let him. At least it is a good time to be free to garden with things about to take off.
Sorlenna I know all about putting somewhere for a good reason- but then it comes tolive there1 Th eidea of a triangular shawl in th eround was interesting- had never gone to your site before. Somtime sI think I would like to try dying but not sure how it would 
go. But can you dye any plain yarn or any certain types?
Daralene sorry about you uncle- will you be heading up for the funeral?

Hopefully I haven't managed to gforgot something I meant to comment on. But I need to shower and get dressed.
I was going to start following WWs propelly today until Maryanne pointed out that it was changeover- so put on hold till tomorrow. She has been involved with Rotaract(Rotary for under 30s) for about 10 years now and today is the annual luch for changepver the roles. Maryanne becomes President today so even more important to go to the dinner- and need to leave in 1/2 an hour so better get moving. I will try and convince my husband to take a pretty route home and take a few photos to post later. No promises though.
See you all later. Well I guess many of you will be heading of to bed by the time I get back- hope you all sleep well.


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi, all. It's nearly 10.30 a.m. Saturday in Adelaide and about time to start getting organised for the Handknitters' Guild meeting this afternoon. Love all the bunnies/ snowman, etc. - so creative. I'd have no trouble making the squares: it's all the fiddly shaping, stuffing and embroidery that leaves me cold, I'm afraid. Guess I'm a one-trick pony,in that I can knit and that's it. Well, I can sew up seems when necessary, but I hate doing it. Anything remotely connected to dressmaking reminds me of my miserable high school days where every Tuesday we had a double session of dressmaking. One year we had to smock a baby's dress in first term, make a petticoat in second term, and a blouse in third term. At the end of third term, I was still trying to smock the baby's dress! Needless to say, I failed the subject. Funnily enough, I was often 'sick' on a Tuesday and couldn't go to school. I know my mother knew the reason, but she was a bit of a softie, bless her, and had had a hard time at school herself.
The ww recipes sound great - any ideas for a substitute for the mushrooms in the pasta? I'm not a fan.
Thinking of all my TP friends and wishing you all a happy and safe weekend. Special thoughts for the care-givers and those in need of some TLC themselves.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

and don't forget us down here in Spring- going into summer!!!...



Southern Gal said:


> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Tea Party, all. I had hoped to do the Happy Thanksgiving weekend to our Canadian tea partiers! I expect to see some of the "traditional" holiday recipes posted this week. And I do hope the early snow doesn't get in the way of anyone's gatherings of family and friends to celebrate the holiday.
> ...


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Thank you all for the Thanksgiving wishes, you are all such wonderful friends here. That is one of the things I am thankful for this year. Firstly I am so thankful for my hubby who makes my daily difficulties so much easier with is help. He is an amazing man and I love him so very much. I am thankful for him every day. I am thankful for my friends on KP who are the most marvelous and wonderfully warm people I have met. I love you all so very much and appreciate all your help and support with things. I cannot even begin to express how having a great support system helps with things like chronic pain and other life's difficulties, but know that you all have helped me in more ways than you will ever know. 
I have a lovely surprise for Thanksgiving this year as well, and again, a huge thank you to my darling husband for this lovely gift. We were at a second hand shop as we are both antique lovers and love to go second handing. I found some lovely reclaimed yarn to make some of the halloween decorations I posted the link for earlier, some crochet hooks, some magazines for crafting and needle work and a WIP holder. While we were there I saw this beautiful antique table and chair set. The table is a pedistal table with an arborite top on real wood. The chairs are solid wood chairs. They are all beautiful but in need of being restained. The table has two leaves so it goes from being a round small table to being able to sit about 8 or more comfortably. There were only 4 chairs, but that is quite alright as we have the other chairs that can be used if we are entertaining more people. I will need to make chair cushions for the seats of the chairs, but that should be easy enough. Anyway, Hubby saw how I fell in love with this table and chair set and purchased it for me. We will pick it up tomorrow and bring it home. Even if I do one chair at a time slowly and get them all done over the winter and the wooden parts of the table and leaves, then all I have to do is finish the top with malamar paint to refresh the arborite top and the tops of the leaves when I can open the windows in the spring again. It is such a charming and beautiful set. It will be lovely to serve Thanksgiving dinner on this year and I will take pictures and post them as soon as we have things home and set up. I am just so excited!!! =)


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > HAPPY THANKSGIVING Canada, especially 5mmdpns and Ms. Tessa. If there's anyone else from Canada, let us know and this is for you too.
> ...


Thank you. Much appreciated. There were 9 brothers and sisters. The oldest 3 are gone and now the youngest.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


Sounds like quite a nice man and good that they are such careful budgeters and even having pride in their garden. Having a wood burner must help if the wood isn't too expensive. Sure hope this is just a bad spell of arthritis and not something that is here to stay. There is a test they can do to see if it is rheumatoid arthritis, but I imagine you already know that. Pray he will be ok.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wondering if Peter could do some kind of consulting work or would he be able to qualify for some sort of disability. It is always tough to make a go on one income, especially with little ones.... Is Peter able to retire with a pension? I know they are resourceful and will make a go of it all, but these bumps in the road are always unsettling.
> ...


Awww, sounds like she must be quite upset and this comes out when you are talking to someone you love and trust. Whatever anger is under the surface or anxiety sneaks out. I know you are just concerned and it is so hard as the mother when they won't talk with you!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

daralene said:


> MJS...I meant to say something on the last thread but realized I forgot. Think it was you with that lovely quilt. What a beautiful quilt and I know a lot of time went into making that. Were you the one on the left, well our left looking at the picture? Found it in case others missed it:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-113612-60.html#2190708
> page 60.
> 
> ...


Yes I was the one on the left of the picture. It was too big for one person to hold so I help from people in my knitting group. I measured and calculated, but still greatly overshot. Knitted in one piece. Nothing more like that for quite some time. Doing ends took hours. About three pounds of yarn I figure, but it should keep people sitting on a couch warm.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sorlenna I know all about putting somewhere for a good reason- but then it comes tolive there1 Th eidea of a triangular shawl in th eround was interesting- had never gone to your site before. Somtime sI think I would like to try dying but not sure how it would
> go. But can you dye any plain yarn or any certain types?


I have only dyed wool--white or offwhite. Animal fibers can be dyed that way, but cotton won't take the dye as far as I know. I do want to redo my rosy colored wool--did that one with KoolAid but didn't get quite what I wanted. I would prefer natural materials, but I don't know enough/have access to the right things to do that yet.

Our Fiesta is coming up on the 20th, and the yarn dyers will be there, I feel sure. I may have to pick their brains a bit!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I hope all our Canadians friends have a wonderful Thanksgiving, and sorry to hear of SIL's woes, Myfanwy. Daralene, my condolences to you as well.

Ms. Tess, congratulations on your new table set. DD and I love going to those stores and poking around--sometimes you do find a treasure.

I'm sorry if I don't comment on all the individual posts...I am so stinking tired tonight, so I'm not quite all here. I think I'll go play in my stash for a while. Gotta get that shawl moving...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


mmmm, I guess that could be it. I have had the silent treatment for 5 years at a time. Big Sis was not a sulker, but this one sure is.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

mjs said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > MJS...I meant to say something on the last thread but realized I forgot. Think it was you with that lovely quilt. What a beautiful quilt and I know a lot of time went into making that. Were you the one on the left, well our left looking at the picture? Found it in case others missed it:
> ...


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Sorlenna...The yarn still on the back of the chair sounds like me. That is funny. Perhaps lots of us are like that. Takes company to get my whole place **** and span. Besides, isn't that part of the creative personality?

KatyNora...Your Halloween celebration sounds so fabulous. What a nice thing for the children and it sounds like fun for all you adults putting it on, but I know it is a lot of work too.

Darowil...Congratulations to your daughter on becoming President of the Rotary under 30's. I imagine that is quite an honor. 

Althea...Some subs for mushrooms...I'm thinking olives, but that would up the calories. Zucchini, eggplant, feta cheese, (lo fat), broccoli flowerets. Just let the imagination go and adjust the calories. Had to laugh at your story with the sewing. What a sweet mother. Did you burn the smocking at the end of the year :?: Enjoy your Guild meeting.

Yes Myfanwy...Spring into summer. Love that time of the year. Now if I could live half the year in New Zealand and half here I could be in perpetual spring and summer. Hmmm, now that's a thought. Re: DD...5 yrs. silent treatment is pretty long. Forget my last thoughts. I think I'm wrong, but I wish I had been right for your sake.

Ms Tess...What a wonderful gift from DH and to think you can use it for Thanksgiving. I can't wait to see photos of it. I once found a dining room outfit in a barn that had antiques. I refinished it too and was so proud of that. I left it behind when I went to Germany, but I can just imagine the joy you are feeling. 

Designer 1234 has a post on the last page of the last TP. Just saw your post Darowil and yes, thankfully my ears aren't that big.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

daralene said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

It appears that we will be going from ac on today to the heater running (at least in the morning) tomorrow. When I left my knitting group tonight and walked to my car, it was obvious that the temperatures were rapidly falling. This time, our weatherman was right. What a pleasant Tea Party taking place tonight. I have never had pumpkin soup, but it sounds as if it would be something I would enjoy. I have been knitting a hat for the man next door. He walks his dogs everday and think it will be useful when winter begins. Do hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

daralene said:


> KatyNora...Your Halloween celebration sounds so fabulous. What a nice thing for the children and it sounds like fun for all you adults putting it on, but I know it is a lot of work too.


A sweet thing to say, Daralene, but all the credit for the Halloween doings goes to Southern Gal. I too admire anyone who puts in so much work for others, but I'm not nearly nice enough to actually do it.


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

The Weight Watchers Garden Vegetable Soup is really good. Especially on a chilly day. Alas I am not on that diet. I have a carb problem and have to keep them as low as I can. Have managed to lose 32 pounds in the last few months. Doesn't seem like much but my doctor is proud of me. All of your recipes sound really wonderful. Just wish I could eat a little of everything.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

to all of you, Hello, so much has been going on and I have been working to keep up. I have read most of the posts everyday but so exhausted I have no energy to type anything until tonight.

Yes, diverticulosis is the verdict and I need to do lots of fiber in my diet over and over again every day. I will probably have the flare ups but i will will call the GI doc for antibiotics and then after 14 days it should clear. Hopefully, that will be as I have had in the past and will be in the future. Not much more to say on that point.

I have had to get flowers for mother's lenai and planted them in her pots and in the front bed for fall. Pansies will be next week as they do so well with snap dragons, vincas etc. with sweet williams for all winter here in south central Texas. We have cold and freezing but it lasts so little down here in the tropics. We will go down to 50 degrees tomorrow night shock upon shock. It will seem real nice to build a fire in the kitchen cook stove and the front fireplace in the cottage. I will not know how to live huh??? You girls all are great to comment about me and I thank you all and especially thanks for the picture of the cute snowman, god he is cute as can be. I could never do toys like that it looks so hard. I did the elephant tea cozy but that is it. The Stockings are laboring on I think I am on the 7th one. I cleaned again and will continue to plant my fall garden tomorrow in all my raised beds tomorrow, root crops, crawford lettuce, tomato plants etc. I have to get all that in to get a nice bunch of veggies for the holidays coming up. Weird, huh? We never thought that way up north except we pulled everything and threw it in the root cellar for winter, including apples, carrots, beets, potatoes etc. and that was our stash. Love it. take care, girls and boys, joe p.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > KatyNora...Your Halloween celebration sounds so fabulous. What a nice thing for the children and it sounds like fun for all you adults putting it on, but I know it is a lot of work too.
> ...


 :mrgreen: actually its sorta selfish on our part, no one walks around the neighborhoods anymore to trick or treat, since our down town merchants started doing the trick or treat door to door at each store, folks look for festivals for the kids to go to. so we started some yrs ago, doing this and we see 400-500 kids (sometimes big kids)in costumes, so its fun to hand out candy like that in a festive atmosphere. so many folks tell us they look forward to this every yr and we are on the main busy street so we get lots of bussiness. we close off our parking lot after everyone has their car in place and the folks can park at the back of the church, its all well lit and this way the kids are in a safe enviroment. like i said we have so much fun, we go from 5:30-8:30, i had my oldest nephew helping last yr and he finally said i gotta have a break i am tired, its a constant line, but someof the funniest outfits. i save the lousy stuff for the college kids that come around :hunf: not that i care about the age really, but they come carring pillow cases and no costume nothing, :? so i usually have bags of the goofy spider rings, well there you go...


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank You Darowil for hosting again. The recipes look yummy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everybody!! Hope everyone is doing well or on the mend. I've been busy running around for both the DH and the DStepmother, finally getting to the end of all the things that needed attention and hopefully things will settle down now for a while. Well, up to 5 pages, guess I'd better get to getting caught up before I'm so far behind again that it's a lost cause. 
Darowil, those recipes look great. 
Hugs to all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Love the little snowman, he looks like fun to make. 

Glad Joe has a diagnosis also, it's easier to manage when one knows what it is that one has. 

Ms. Tess, we got snow early this morning, DH got to drive in it for the first time, hope you are all safe and warm up there. 

Hilary4, congrats to your DD. 

Pup lover, hope no bone spurs, have a friend that had one in her heel, she's an RN and it was very painful to be on her feet. Hope Arthur wonders on soon so that you don't have such discomfort. 

Myfanwy, I hope they can find something that gives him some relief. Seems moms are always the last to be told these things. 

Daralene, condolences for the loss of your Uncle. 

Happy Thanksgiving to all Canadians, at home and away!!!

Well, all caught up, amazing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kaye/poledra! I know from experience some of the knee problem- and mine is minor, because it is public health, the worst part is the waiting!
Thinking of knees, has anyone heard from Tessadele? Her operation was about a week and a half ago, if my memory serves me.

Love the porches and the snow! hope you will post more pics. especially of your 'fur babies'!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> MJS...I meant to say something on the last thread but realized I forgot. Think it was you with that lovely quilt. What a beautiful quilt and I know a lot of time went into making that. Were you the one on the left, well our left looking at the picture? Found it in case others missed it:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-113612-60.html#2190708
> page 60.
> 
> ...


Yes I am the Sandy who will be meeting Sam tomorrow. I am so excited!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I always have pics of the babies, they sure are growing though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I always have pics of the babies, they sure are growing though.


lovely to see Bruno [?] more clearly! Sphynx always did pose- does she still have aspirations to work the computer!?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

lol, yes, she's very good at trying to type, Bruno likes to lay his head on the mouse pad and watch me type. Sphynx has a problem with getting on kitchen counters so is in the process of learning that that is NOT acceptable. lol...She's very smart but a slow learner when it comes to people food and drink. She's good about everything else though. She tries to help knit also, she doesn't care about the yarn, just wants to work the needles, Bruno on the other hand likes the yarn, the only interest the needles hold for him is that they move the yarn around and makes it more interesting to try to play with.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> lol, yes, she's very good at trying to type, Bruno likes to lay his head on the mouse pad and watch me type. Sphynx has a problem with getting on kitchen counters so is in the process of learning that that is NOT acceptable. lol...She's very smart but a slow learner when it comes to people food and drink. She's good about everything else though. She tries to help knit also, she doesn't care about the yarn, just wants to work the needles, Bruno on the other hand likes the yarn, the only interest the needles hold for him is that they move the yarn around and makes it more interesting to try to play with.


 :thumbup: :lol: :thumbdown: Ringo has realised licking the side table tastes good, also in the process of learning it is not acceptable!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > lol, yes, she's very good at trying to type, Bruno likes to lay his head on the mouse pad and watch me type. Sphynx has a problem with getting on kitchen counters so is in the process of learning that that is NOT acceptable. lol...She's very smart but a slow learner when it comes to people food and drink. She's good about everything else though. She tries to help knit also, she doesn't care about the yarn, just wants to work the needles, Bruno on the other hand likes the yarn, the only interest the needles hold for him is that they move the yarn around and makes it more interesting to try to play with.
> ...


It's amazing the things that the silly critters try. lol... Hope the training with Ringo is going well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> and don't forget us down here in Spring- going into summer!!!...


With typical spring weather- warm, starting to feel hot and then cools right down again with rain. Prefer the cool side of it personally.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> Darowil...Congratulations to your daughter on becoming President of the Rotary under 30's. I imagine that is quite an honor.


Turned out even better. Last year she went to the Phillipines representing Rotaract South Australia and their group. It turns out it was the first time the Mount Barker Rotaract had been represnted overseas and so she was given a special award for it today- two very proud parents needless to say. Especially with her issues with the Aspergers making it much more significance.
I will post a photo of the proud recipent receiving her award.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well on the way home today I asked David to talk a roundabout route so I coul dtake dome photos for you all. We went through Hahndorf (th eGerman town I mentioned last week I think it was) so I took 4 photos- it actually is more represevtative of earlish South Australian architecture than German, but they still cling to the heitage. Some is for th 
e tourists, but as I said to DAvid we forget how pretty the main street of Hahndorf is.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now a couple of photos of the hills. The Adelaide hills are gentle hills- relaxing views rather than any of the wows so many other places have. But I love them. Thes are taken fromthe freeway on the way home as we stopped illegally to take them. But not much traffic Saturday afternoon.
Unfortunately I was concntrating more on shaping the toe of my sock than the scenery so I missed the best pictures! But David needed warning on the freeway so when I spotted a good view it was too late to stop.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And now a couple of photos of the hills. The Adelaide hills are gentle hills- relaxing views rather than any of the wows so many other places have. But I love them. Thes are taken fromthe freeway on the way home as we stopped illegally to take them. But not much traffic Saturday afternoon.
> Unfortunately I was concntrating more on shaping the toe of my sock than the scenery so I missed the best pictures! But David needed warning on the freeway so when I spotted a good view it was too late to stop.


I had to go back and check who had posted this as it looks like East Sussex.

What lovely photos you have posted Darowil.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Well DH left for Colorado this morning for elk hunting. That means I have three weeks of just me. Plan to knit, knit and knit some more. Of course there will be a few trips for yarn. Should be able to get Christmas things finished (I hope) but sure will miss him. Love seeing all the pictures posted.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Good morning all! Great pictures Darowil, it's always interesting to see other countries, and I agree with Silverowl, it does look like the UK.
I've mucked about with the bunny pattern and produced a small angel! She's only about 5cm tall, the right size for hanging on the Christmas tree I thought. 
I've got to go clean up the house as we've got friends coming to stay tonight and they're not fussy folk, but they will expect a clean bed!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good morning all! Great pictures Darowil, it's always interesting to see other countries, and I agree with Silverowl, it does look like the UK.
> I've mucked about with the bunny pattern and produced a small angel! She's only about 5cm tall, the right size for hanging on the Christmas tree I thought.
> I've got to go clean up the house as we've got friends coming to stay tonight and they're not fussy folk, but they will expect a clean bed!


I hoped to get hte snowman that small- may try again, but don't know that I could get the hat and nose any smaller. A gorgeous angel and a snowman from bunnies!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > And now a couple of photos of the hills. The Adelaide hills are gentle hills- relaxing views rather than any of the wows so many other places have. But I love them. Thes are taken fromthe freeway on the way home as we stopped illegally to take them. But not much traffic Saturday afternoon.
> ...


Its the gentle green. Now if I went and took from the same place in a few months it would probably be brown.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good morning all! Great pictures Darowil, it's always interesting to see other countries, and I agree with Silverowl, it does look like the UK.
> I've mucked about with the bunny pattern and produced a small angel! She's only about 5cm tall, the right size for hanging on the Christmas tree I thought.
> I've got to go clean up the house as we've got friends coming to stay tonight and they're not fussy folk, but they will expect a clean bed!


friends visiting are helpful to get house work done!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

After I got back from the dinner a few houts ago instead of coming up to the computer I went out and had a walk so got it in today.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all! Great pictures Darowil, it's always interesting to see other countries, and I agree with Silverowl, it does look like the UK.
> ...


When my son was small, if I was hoovering he would ask, "Who's coming?" Out of the mouths of babes.... :lol:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Darowil, it is 4:07 am here in Southern California and ready for the day. Pumpkin soup sounds delicious and since the temperature is supposed to come down we are ready for some good soup. Have a good weekend and thanks for hosting the tea party again.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

KateB, where did you find the pattern for that aadorable kniited angel?


KateB said:


> Good morning all! Great pictures Darowil, it's always interesting to see other countries, and I agree with Silverowl, it does look like the UK.
> I've mucked about with the bunny pattern and produced a small angel! She's only about 5cm tall, the right size for hanging on the Christmas tree I thought.
> I've got to go clean up the house as we've got friends coming to stay tonight and they're not fussy folk, but they will expect a clean bed!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I won't be posting recipe yet, no time today, but just to keep track...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> I won't be posting recipe yet, no time today, but just to keep track...


Great to 'see' you HandyFamily- so sorry for the goof with your name for your recent birthday. Hope you had a lovely celebration!
Looking forward to another of your recipes!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

KatyNora said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > KatyNora...Your Halloween celebration sounds so fabulous. What a nice thing for the children and it sounds like fun for all you adults putting it on, but I know it is a lot of work too.
> ...


______________________________________
 Thank you for setting me straight. I got mixed up by the boxes and didn't see the end of the first one:

Southern Gal...What a wonderful thing you do. Now for you: Your Halloween celebration sounds so fabulous. What a nice thing for the children and it sounds like fun for all you adults putting it on, but I know it is a lot of work too.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for the gallery of photos, Darowil, especially from Hahndorf- love the old stone buildings!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > I won't be posting recipe yet, no time today, but just to keep track...
> ...


Thank you... You are so nice...

Well, today I am de-freezing my freezer, lots to do, and my house has not been cleaned for... ha, I won't say,    , but anyway, got to do that too, but here it's about time to think about autumn and winter.
And among the most important things are, of course, the pickled vegetables... and some conserved ones. Yes, they can be found in the winter too - but... not the same. Not local, not fresh - or covered with conservators... and we traditionally do some things with vegys in the late autumn. 
OKI, my Granny use to do these things, I usually find no time for them, just the ones in the freezer and buy the things we like to eat, but the home-made is so different...

so,

LUTENICA
Traditionally it was to make vegetables last the winter, but is one of the things that is mass mass-produced - really, really loved, all year round. And it is a very healthy food too.









http://www.deroni.com/data//uploads/products/B_801b728c8913424f4b68604a7fdc0cb3.jpg[/mg]

Lutenica (the classic recipe) 
Ingradients:
6 kg red peppers, 3 kg tomatoes - this kind: [img]http://silvermountain.files.wordpress.com/2008/09/d0bbd18ed182d0b5d0bdd0b8d186d0b0-d0b4d0bed0bcd0b0d182d0b8.jpg?w=450, 800 ml vegetable oil, usually sunflower , 700 ml vinegar, 1 ... tie?... Well, I won't past the big extra large again, but it's the same amount parsley , 400 g sugar, 200 g solt.

Optional:
Carrots (depends on the taste)
10 hot peppers (or less, it's on the taste of whoever will eat it)
3 ... heads? of garlic... well, the whole thing - or less, again, not even nessesery.
Making:
Boil a bit and skin the tomatoes and skin them (skip this if you don't mind the skins), let them in a ... hm, it's a smashing tomatoes with taking out the seeds machine... like this







Roast the peppers, "de-skin" them, make the seeds out. Chop them in the machine. If carrots are involved, boil and chop them too. Mix it all. Boil it until most of the liquid is gone. A little before the end ad the salt, sugar, vinegar, oil and cut parsley. Put in jars and sterilize for about 10 minutes.

It is either used as appetizer, or spread on a slice of bread and butter.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Joe P said:


> to all of you, Hello, so much has been going on and I have been working to keep up. I have read most of the posts everyday but so exhausted I have no energy to type anything until tonight.
> 
> Yes, diverticulosis is the verdict and I need to do lots of fiber in my diet over and over again every day. I will probably have the flare ups but i will will call the GI doc for antibiotics and then after 14 days it should clear. Hopefully, that will be as I have had in the past and will be in the future. Not much more to say on that point.
> 
> I have had to get flowers for mother's lenai and planted them in her pots and in the front bed for fall. Pansies will be next week as they do so well with snap dragons, vincas etc. with sweet williams for all winter here in south central Texas. We have cold and freezing but it lasts so little down here in the tropics. We will go down to 50 degrees tomorrow night shock upon shock. It will seem real nice to build a fire in the kitchen cook stove and the front fireplace in the cottage. I will not know how to live huh??? You girls all are great to comment about me and I thank you all and especially thanks for the picture of the cute snowman, god he is cute as can be. I could never do toys like that it looks so hard. I did the elephant tea cozy but that is it. The Stockings are laboring on I think I am on the 7th one. I cleaned again and will continue to plant my fall garden tomorrow in all my raised beds tomorrow, root crops, crawford lettuce, tomato plants etc. I have to get all that in to get a nice bunch of veggies for the holidays coming up. Weird, huh? We never thought that way up north except we pulled everything and threw it in the root cellar for winter, including apples, carrots, beets, potatoes etc. and that was our stash. Love it. take care, girls and boys, joe p.


Joe, It is so great to hear from you! You must be one busy guy! 
I am happy for you that your diagnosis is not worse than what it could have been. It takes a long time to come back from a diagnosis of active diverticulitis. My Dad had an attack Jan 2012 followed by a succession of them in the spring. He was on IV antibiotics and placed on an infant diet with no fiber. He is still not back up to his usual self and his diet has been severely modified to what he ate before. I pray that you continue on in good health.
It sounds wonderful for you to be planting pansies! They have to be one of my favorite flowers -- I just so enjoy their happy cheerful faces! Of course we are planting snow again today. It has not stopped snowing since Thursday night. It is winter jackets and hats and mittens time!
Octoberfest kicks off up here in Canada, especially in the southwestern Ontario town of Kitchener where we have a large population of German people. Beer, sausage, and cabbage is a must for Octoberfest menus!
Winter is coming for sure up here and it is spring time happening down under in the land of Oz and NZ! It is a grand time to be alive!! I will light a candle at mass today for all my Tea Party friends who are not in good health.
Speaking of winter arriving, I came across this and wondered how many can say "hmmm, now I know how to empathize...."


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Hahaha, I LOVE this!
I usually joke that we have a sock-eating monster in the home... and when we moved, it came with us - however hard we tried to leave him/her behind...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns does so much snow so early mean you are likely to have a long cold winter? Or might it warm up again?

Somehow we don't seem to lose many socks- I have no idea why ours behave. Maryanne borrowed a pair of min o ne day and managed to lose one. Finally got it back- smaller than the other. Showed her them recently and she said that her flatmate had thrown the second one in the dryer when she found it. And today she was wearing a cardigan which had shrunk a little from the her flatmates same treatment to it. The interesting with the sock is that each time it is washed now it shrinks a little more and will soon be too small for me to wear- but the other one doesn't! 

Almost feeling inspired to try some container gardening- flowers or vegies or herbs. But somehow none of my efforts at gardening have been successful.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Darowil...Congratulations to your daughter on becoming President of the Rotary under 30's. I imagine that is quite an honor.
> ...


__________________________________

My congratulations to your DD for her award. How special that in addition to being President she also got the special award. Love her well deserved smile. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: What a beautiful moment in her life. A real triumph for anyone, but considering Aspergers, it shows real victory. What a year she has had. Amazing all her acomplishments. Bravo to her!!! Thank you for the photos. So nice to share this moment. So beautiful :thumbup: Just saw your other photos from your drive and I could imagine smelling the fresh air. What fun to see the town you were talking about earlier!! Fun to see Australia. Quite different there from your other pictures on your trip, of course.

I should say Bravo to you too as you raised her so she believes she can do anything.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

:lol: Its true Its true Its really really true there is a sock monster in the clothes dryer and I am doing laundry today. Look out :hunf: 

I have fibromyalgia in the worsted way ... does anyone have a good chicken soup recipie that would help me lose weight. I have water gain from one pill I take and cannot expercise much at all. I will hang up and listen.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Handy Family...Happy Belated Birthday!!
Your designs are so different and beautiful.
Enjoy your recipes too. Thank you. Love, love, love them.
Hugs

Oh yes, for the new ones, forgot to mention you can visit Handy Family's designs. Just click below her name where she has her sites just like Sorlenna does and some others on here too.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

judihaven said:


> :lol: Its true Its true Its really really true there is a sock monster in the clothes dryer and I am doing laundry today. Look out :hunf:
> 
> I have fibromyalgia in the worsted way ... does anyone have a good chicken soup recipie that would help me lose weight. I have water gain from one pill I take and cannot expercise much at all. I will hang up and listen.


I have had fibromyalgia for years. By my calculations I have had it for 35 yrs. For the most part, you can only treat symptoms to bring you relief. There are some things you can do to treat and alleviate them, but you will always have fibro flare-ups. Re: anything diet, try to cut out as much salt as possible from your eating. I love the poultry and make a lot of chicken soups in the winter. With half a chicken, I will make a huge pot of chicken noodle soup. I will add vegetables -- peas, carrots, onion, celery, and two cups of pasta. To this I will add about two liters (two quarts) of water. I add one package of Lipton Chicken Noodle soup mix and let it all cook.
Add pepper and dill to the mix after one hour of simmering. Once cooked the chicken meat falls off the bones. Remove bones and enjoy the soup. PM me if you wish.

Darowil, we will have a month of this weather being off and on with snow, melting, rain, snow, a bit of sun, etc. Our winter weather does not "set in" until after Halloween. This is our play time where we get our things ready for the winter season. ie. take the car into the garage and get it winterized --> oil changed to winter oil, radiator fluid winterized, brakes checked and winter tires put on, winter wiper blades put on, etc. For those who have them, get the snowmachines and skidoos winterized and running. Time to also get those last minute wood stoves going and the chimneys cleaned. All the produce from gardens will be in and so there is no need to do that. Time to buy some ice melt for the driveways and steps. Time to get the snowblowers out and make sure they are working. Time to prime the wicks and get kerosine for the kerosine back up heaters. Time to get the furnaces checked. Time to check the batteries in the smoke alarms. Lots to do in this month of pre-winter weather! haha, busy times! Got the mittens, and hats, and boots and winter parkas out!! :lol:


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

judihaven, I... might have?...

5-hydrotriptofan might help...
I just checked what fibromyalgia is - and it stated that patients with it have lower levels of serotonin... Well... taking 5-hydrotriptofan helps the organism produce it - and the reason I know about this is that I have migraine and it is also suspected to be connected to irregularity in serotonin produce - and it kinda helps, I think, have not had severe attacks, and it also did help me loose some weight I gained due to Hashimoto disease... not all of it, but some... And, if taken in the proper dosage range, it is completely harmless. No side effects - oh, well, I was somewhat more horny than normal when I started taking it, but it was not unpleasant and ... nothing else...
And a thing called zahir also helps me with the weight issue, but... I don't know if and where it can be found outside Bg, here is the content for one dosage, if it might help.
1. L-carnitin - 600 &#1084;&#1075;.
2. Extract - folia Betulae - 200 mg.
3. Extract - Camelia Sinensis - (green tea - 90% polyfenols) - 100 mg.
4. Chrom - 100 &#956;g.
Ahm, not much chicken in either...

daralene, thank you very much, so nice of you to say that!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

judihaven said:


> :lol: Its true Its true Its really really true there is a sock monster in the clothes dryer and I am doing laundry today. Look out :hunf:
> 
> I have fibromyalgia in the worsted way ... does anyone have a good chicken soup recipie that would help me lose weight. I have water gain from one pill I take and cannot expercise much at all. I will hang up and listen.


________________________________

Too cute. FM in the "worsted" way. Those pills sure can play havoc with water gain.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Anita...I'm sure the pie and pear butter will turn out great. Sure sounds wonderful. So glad they got your furnace working again. One doesn't need to be chilled through or frozen. Here's to warm snuggly times with a working furnace and all our knit goodies.

Poledra...Look at that snow. Brrrrrr It is pretty but I think driving in it can be awful. Stay safe this winter. The cats are so cute and look beautiful in the window. Had to laugh at the one on the bucket. Too cute. Hear you even have knitting helpers, computer workers, and yarn workers. They are busy aren't they. However, it does amaze me how much they can sleep when they so choose.

Hi briteyes...We have had the heat on once here too. How sweet of you to knit a hat for the man next door. Won't it be fun to look out and see him wearing it.

Joe P...So glad to hear from you. Your planting season down in Texas is fabulous and I sure would love to experience that. I just had my first garden since getting back from Germany so it took a long time to get it and it was a very late garden. Not enough time to get my peppers but did get cucumbers, tomatoes and some baby squash, two kinds of basil, oregano, tarragon, curry plant, dill, and lemon grass. I have rusty orange colored mums on my deck for fall. How fabulous you will have a harvest in the winter. :thumbup: Oh a root cellar when you lived up north, how marvelous. Your mom should enjoy the flowers you are planting for her, as will you when you go to visit. Hope you survive the weeks of high fiber when you are having attacks to help your system. I know we eat a whole lot of fiber with lots of raw veggies, fruit, beans, nuts, whole grains. That is painful with diverticulosis so prayers you make it through without too much suffering.

Sandy....Hope you can post some photos of you with Sam. Have a fabulous time. You are so lucky to get together like this when you are normally so far apart. What a great opportunity and so glad Sam made all the effort to do the trip.

MawMaw12...Will you have elk for Christmas dinner if he gets one? Happy Knitting

KateB...Your angel is so adorable and 5 cm. (Not quite 2") Perfect for the tree:thumbup: 

5mmdpns...Thanks for that sock therapy. So funny. And yes, we can all truly empathize.

Darowil..Love the story of your sock. You don't have socks without partners but you have the shrinking sock. Soon you will have that 5cm sock for the Christmas tree. I have had a difficult time with container gardening, but so many are successful that I know it can be done.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> KateB, where did you find the pattern for that aadorable kniited angel?
> 
> I 'adapted' the Darowil's pattern for the bunny!
> I cast on 25 sts with white double knitting wool and 3mm pins, and garter stitched 12 rows.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Darowil, lovely daughter, and congratulations on her awards. 
The countryside is beautiful also. 

We are having snow again today, poor dogs aren't sure what they are supposed to do with all this white stuff, they are glad that it's gone by afternoon though.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Judihaven, I love your avatar! :-D


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Sorlenna...Just read about the meningitis in fungal form and they said to get anyone in for treatment right away, so there is a treatment and it is vital to start it. I will PM you in case you don't see this. I'm sure they will contact your family, but just in case. From Huffington Post:
Meningitis Outbreak 2012: Steroid-Related Fungal Meningitis Cases Rise To 47

By MIKE STOBBE 10/05/12 07:59 PM ET EDT AP
NEW YORK  As the tally from a deadly meningitis outbreak rose Friday, health officials identified the medical clinics across the country that received steroid shots for back pain now linked to the illnesses.

Authorities took the step to help identify everyone who may have gotten sick  or may still get sick  in the outbreak.

"All patients who may have received these medications need to be tracked down immediately," said Dr. Benjamin Park of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.

"It is possible that if patients with infection are identified soon and put on appropriate antifungal therapy, lives may be saved," he said in a statement.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Thank you Kate.

Dolly is a rescue 8yr old from a puppy mill. She weighed just 4 pounds when we got her. She now weighs 9! It took her over a year to come out of her shell and now she is just a real sweet heart.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

judihaven said:


> Thank you Kate.
> 
> Dolly is a rescue 8yr old from a puppy mill. She weighed just 4 pounds when we got her. She now weighs 9! It took her over a year to come out of her shell and now she is just a real sweet heart.


She's gorgeous, and how good that you rescued her - lucky dog. Is she a westie?


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

ok, my sock-eating monster officially ate my wood-cleaner. I looked for it everywhere, and can't find it. And don't know what else to do...


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

I am not following WWS at the moment but did 2 years ago and lost a lot of weight with the old points system. I am now doing a WWs and slimming world combination, in other words when I feel lazy I use the WWs frozen meals for dinner lol. 
This is a recipe for tomato soup that my daughter in law gave to me, she pays and goes to the slimming world meetings I get recipes and advice from her lol. I am not sure how many points it has but it dosent seem to do any harm to the weight loss weeks I am pointing and doing only WW.

Tomato soup
2 tins chopped tomatoes
1 tin baked bean
2 tins carrots
1 pickled onion
dash Lee and Perrins Wooster sauce
1 vegeatable stock cube disolved in 1 pint boiling water

put the carrots and baked beans and chopped up pickled onion in a blender and blend till smooth add the tomatoes and the stock and wooster sauce making sure its all blended well, store in a lidded container in the fridge.

I cut the ingredients by half when I make it because I don't like to keep things like this in the fridge for more than 4 days.
I also experimented with the amount of pickled onions I use and currently use about 4. Sometimes I add different flavored stock cubes, we get oxo bolognaise and curry ones here in the UK,I didn't like the curry but the bol gives it a lovely spicy flavor.
I also add a little black pepper sometimes.
As I am diabetic I do have to watch the sugar content and its amazing how much this vary's in tinned tomatoes. I also use fresh carrots blended if I have cooked some the day b4 I am making the soup.
lyn


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello from a chilly, grey day in Texas.... A great day for staying in and knitting.... or cleaning.... YUCK.

Daralene.... My sincere sympathy on the passing of your uncle. It is also sad to lose that connection with our history. As mom is the last of her generation, I am still learning things about the family. 

On a very different topic.... Thanks so much for the yarn info. I am only wanting the label..... but the yarn looks lovely as well. I hope to maybe get to that store while mom is out of town....


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

You all sound wonderful and the pictures are beautiful. Snow is coming to Canada and Wyoming,Wow!!! We are just going down to the 50's tonight as a "Blue Northerner" is coming, I can already feel it. I got some wood in for the Wood Cook Stove in the kitchen and for the front fireplace. I love the heat from them when it is cold.

I cleaned our neighbor's house yesterday and I am not use to heavy cleaning for 5 hours straight and I am sore today. I need to break it up to 2 and one half one day and 2 and one half the next for next week. I plan on saving the money for a vacation to Hawaii as I loved teaching there in the summers and inn setting at holiday times for a few years on the big island. 

I enjoy your posts and my understanding diverticulosis is the malady and when I have an infection in the upper area from the colon it is called diverticulitis and I take pain pills and antibiotics for 14 days. Did I say this before? If I have please forgive my aged brain. 

I am only 69 so not so aged I guess. y'all take care, you hearrrrrrrrrrrrrr? joe p.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Daralene..... Congratulations to Maryanne on her many accomplishments. She is certainly very active and involved in many things.... I can see why you and DH would be popping buttons with pride. 

Love the pictures of Hahndorf.. the stone buildings are fabulous and the gentle hills are so soothing.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Kate,

Dolly is a Maltese. But she looks like everybody! When we go walking at craft shows people with Poodles, Malteses, and even a Becon Friese have been called her twins. 

Got her the day my Shi Chuz what ever, died of cancer. We have never done anything like that before. Mae West was also a rescue from wandering around Wooster.

Talk about a love hate relationship. It took my husband and I over two months to get over the loss and not feel guilty because we got Dolly too soon. It had to be a God thing.
Mae got to heaven and said God had better send me an angel because I was in really bad shape over loosing her. We drove over 6 hours to get her. She really is a little angel.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Go knit of course! When in doubt .... always go knit.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hello, everyone. It is in the 50's today. Windy also. Not sure how long the cool weather will last, but it is wonderful! I knew I would have a lot to catch up on, but 8 pages! I guess it could have been worse.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Won't comment individually but the recipes sound wonderful and the pictures are beautiful! Thank you to all posting! Have had internet issues since Friday and just now got them fixed so I've got a lot of catching up to do. 

Sending positive thoughts to all.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you so much, I just copied and pasted your directions.


KateB said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> > KateB, where did you find the pattern for that aadorable kniited angel?
> ...


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow - Saturday morning (CST) and up to 8 pages already. I will try to keep up with this round. >.<

Darowill - what a cute snowman! I love the arigumi(sp?) projects although I don't have the patience for those. Also the pictures of that town kinda look like parts of Fredericksburg, Texas. That's in the "heart" of German settlements here; you can definitely tell when you get to the area because almost everything is a German name. (not a bad thing, one can just tell)

Myfanwy - grats on your daughter becoming a Librarian. 

Southern Gal - doncha love thrifting? I find the most awesome stuff here in our GoodWill and at prices I like. 

Dreamweaver - I am also in shock at the weather change, but I'm happy that we finally have proper fall weather. I'm thinking about making a pot of chili (and lots of hot tea).

I'm taking a break from making a "Jayne hat" tea cozy. Hopefully I will finish that up today & finish up the last of the sunbonnet round. 

I also recently adopted a black cat from the local shelter. Darwin is settling in nicely, although he is a talker. I think it's because he's adjusting to being just an inside cat, but boy he's a handful right now. 

Off to make a small grocery run & clean the house a bit.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> Glad to see everyone is back for another Tea Party! I have some real crazy news from this week....Yesterday it started to SNOW here, and has continued today and probably will continue on until tomorrow when it is scheduled to start melting. I am used to snow, but not usually this early in the fall. I hope ti all melts and goes away. Slippery out there and just wild on the roads. I have opted to stay in until it starts melting and becomes safer out there. It was wonderful after having such a hot summer, to smell the aroma of spaghetti sauce being in the slow cooker. I made lasagna with oven ready noodles for dinner and will put a loaf of garlic toast in the oven in a little while. I put all the ingerdients in my crock pot for the sauce and let it cook all day and then just layer my noodles sauce and cheese in 9X13 glass baking dishes and freeze one and make one for dinner. It's the eat and save plan, I make dinner (which I am going to do anyway) and make an extra dish/batch and freeze it so I have dinner for another day already made and just ready to take out, defrost and pop in the oven. I use this methodology for most of the winter so it's easier on me when I have bad days. I have been crocheting a witch, ghost, and a pumpkin for halloween and they are great little on the go projects. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spooky-halloween-trio-amigurumi
> They are really cute and just what I need to be able to see things coming to fruition and practicing my crochet at the same time. They are just too cute!
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great day today and I will be back later on, right now I have to get some stuff done that I have been neglecting. =)


Went to Ravelry; They are adforable,
marilyn


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Darowil, Thank you so much for posting the photos. I love seeing places where other KPers live or are touring as I will never get to visit these places. The stones in the large building are quite lovely. What a picturesque main street as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Not my photo- but one taken by a young friend of the Auckland skyline, from the Northshore, Devonport area.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Re: "Socks Without Partners"---- Several years ago I read that the solution is to put your socks into the washer FIRST and then other garments after that. Apparently, when the washer is agitating, the socks often go above the waterline and into the pipes where the water is discharged. I have never had a sock disappear since loading my washer this way.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

judihaven said:


> Thank you Kate.
> 
> Dolly is a rescue 8yr old from a puppy mill. She weighed just 4 pounds when we got her. She now weighs 9! It took her over a year to come out of her shell and now she is just a real sweet heart.


Yes, apparently she is out of her shell because her loud barking is hurting my ears! lol She's adorable and a very fortunate doggy.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> It appears that we will be going from ac on today to the heater running (at least in the morning) tomorrow. When I left my knitting group tonight and walked to my car, it was obvious that the temperatures were rapidly falling. This time, our weatherman was right. What a pleasant Tea Party taking place tonight. I have never had pumpkin soup, but it sounds as if it would be something I would enjoy. I have been knitting a hat for the man next door. He walks his dogs everday and think it will be useful when winter begins. Do hope everyone has a good weekend.


What a nice thing to do for the man next door.

I love pumpkin pie, but not pumpkin so much, though I do enjoy the muffins.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, I got my pumpkin cooked, cooled, and scraped off the rind, then put all the dry ingredients together for my muffins...only to find I am out of eggs! Bub got the last of them in his breakfast burrito this morning. So it looks as if I'm off to the store, but I can also pick up that evap milk so I can use the remainder of the pumpkin in a soup!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Re: "Socks Without Partners"---- Several years ago I read that the solution is to put your socks into the washer FIRST and then other garments after that. Apparently, when the washer is agitating, the socks often go above the waterline and into the pipes where the water is discharged. I have never had a sock disappear since loading my washer this way.


My father used to work as an appliance repair man and ran his own business. Often when a washing machine was not working right, it was a sock that had gotten lodged in the water pump. As the agitator works the sock will work themselves up to the top. It is when the washer is spinning that the sock gets tossed up behind the rubber strip at the top of the tub. It will find its way into the water pump. It matters not how the clothes are loaded. If you dont want to get missing socks, then you put them into a mesh laundry bag and then into the washing machine. Front loading washers dont have this problem.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow, I will start using those mesh laundry bags I have but have never used. I wondered how we could lose socks between the washer and the dryer, it doesn't happen often but it's usually a favorite pair that get separated.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow 9 pages already, have to say that our hostesses (sp) are doing a great job. Glad that Sam is having a good time. I love all the soup recipes and all the pictures. I love how the bunny became a snowman and then an angel, so cute, thanks for the instructions. So creative. I'm looking for my recipe for red cabbage, my mom used to make it. It might be German, mom was part German. Prayers are ongoing for all who need it, also for those in pain, I hope you find some relief. 
Isn't great that knitters/ crocheters are such caring people, and love family, friends and animals (and food).


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Here in Los Angeles we always get your posts earlly. Thank you for the effort to convert the wonderful recipes, however, most of our measuring cups now come with ml as well as oz. Great job. 
I am in the mood for muffins! 
Karen


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

When I safety pin my socks together I don't lose any and they are already matched and ready to be put away. It also helps when you are digging a pair out of the dryer to wear.

Did I miss the directions for making the snowman? He is pretty darn cute!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Darowil, we will have a month of this weather being off and on with snow, melting, rain, snow, a bit of sun, etc. Our winter weather does not "set in" until after Halloween. This is our play time where we get our things ready for the winter season. ie. take the car into the garage and get it winterized --> oil changed to winter oil, radiator fluid winterized, brakes checked and winter tires put on, winter wiper blades put on, etc. For those who have them, get the snowmachines and skidoos winterized and running. Time to also get those last minute wood stoves going and the chimneys cleaned. All the produce from gardens will be in and so there is no need to do that. Time to buy some ice melt for the driveways and steps. Time to get the snowblowers out and make sure they are working. Time to prime the wicks and get kerosine for the kerosine back up heaters. Time to get the furnaces checked. Time to check the batteries in the smoke alarms. Lots to do in this month of pre-winter weather! haha, busy times! Got the mittens, and hats, and boots and winter parkas out!! :lol:


The idea of needing to winterize a car seems so odd- we don't need to do anything for our cars between seasons. Just make sure our airconditioner works for summer and the heater for winter. And the same with the house- we ned to get our airconditioner working so I can continue to use the computer during summer. Upstairs becomes unbearable some days and even nights. For winter inside we (being DH and I) rarely put on our heating stays just warm enugh for us to get away with dressing warmly. But when we lived in the hills (near where yesterdays photos were taken) heating was the most important thing (cooling downstairs never needed). uUt even then the car didn't need winterizing. A smattering of snow on the peaks is a newsworthy event and is not even once a year.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> I am not following WWS at the moment but did 2 years ago and lost a lot of weight with the old points system. I am now doing a WWs and slimming world combination, in other words when I feel lazy I use the WWs frozen meals for dinner lol.
> This is a recipe for tomato soup that my daughter in law gave to me, she pays and goes to the slimming world meetings I get recipes and advice from her lol. I am not sure how many points it has but it dosent seem to do any harm to the weight loss weeks I am pointing and doing only WW.
> 
> Tomato soup
> ...


The only WWs points in this are the baked beans- a total of 10 for the tin so divide this by the number of serves. Very low therefore. Is this a cold soup or heated up? Haven't looked for others responses.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> When I safety pin my socks together I don't lose any and they are already matched and ready to be put away. It also helps when you are digging a pair out of the dryer to wear.
> 
> Did I miss the directions for making the snowman? He is pretty darn cute!


No- I just posted it, as there is no pattern. I have written out what I think I did for the hat and nose but haven't tried them again yet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fortuantelly not much over night so I am caught up. Breakfast and then off to church. Should be going to the footy grandfinal today even my team aren't playing (they are in the recerves grandfinal befor eit thoguh. But I am getting tickets fromothers and so need to meet them there and so may not be able to get there early as I hope to do. So don't know when I will return.
Have o good day for those of us who are staring our day or sleep well for those heading into the end of the day.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Happy New Tea Party Everybody! Great recipes darowil - I'm going to make soup this coming week - might as well try pumpkin!! I don't know who posted the eclair recipe a couple of weeks ago, but DH was in Heaven while it lasted and says thanks!!!! Glad to see Sam made it to Seattle and is getting a chance to meet and greet with tpers. I hope everyone has a good weekend. I'm still working on my bunny - not much knitting time this last week - but I will try and finish him up and post pics. Thanks to our Hostesses with the "Mostesses" - Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

i usualy heat it in the micro wave for 2 mins stir then another 2 mins except for the first day because its made with hot stock it needs only 2 mins
lyn


darowil said:


> melyn said:
> 
> 
> > I am not following WWS at the moment but did 2 years ago and lost a lot of weight with the old points system. I am now doing a WWs and slimming world combination, in other words when I feel lazy I use the WWs frozen meals for dinner lol.
> ...


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hello from a chilly, grey day in Texas.... A great day for staying in and knitting.... or cleaning.... YUCK.
> 
> Daralene.... My sincere sympathy on the passing of your uncle. It is also sad to lose that connection with our history. As mom is the last of her generation, I am still learning things about the family.
> 
> On a very different topic.... Thanks so much for the yarn info. I am only wanting the label..... but the yarn looks lovely as well. I hope to maybe get to that store while mom is out of town....


__________________________________

If you want I will mail you a label or would a photo do?


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

settleg said:


> Won't comment individually but the recipes sound wonderful and the pictures are beautiful! Thank you to all posting! Have had internet issues since Friday and just now got them fixed so I've got a lot of catching up to do.
> 
> Sending positive thoughts to all.


Glad you got your computer fixed and thanks for the positive thoughts. :thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> Not my photo- but one taken by a young friend of the Auckland skyline, from the Northshore, Devonport area.


Great shot and so built up it almost looks like Manhattan. See you have one of those needle buildings there. Do you know if there is a restaurant at the top. What a great view that would be.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

81brighteyes said:


> Re: "Socks Without Partners"---- Several years ago I read that the solution is to put your socks into the washer FIRST and then other garments after that. Apparently, when the washer is agitating, the socks often go above the waterline and into the pipes where the water is discharged. I have never had a sock disappear since loading my washer this way.


Oh my goodness. You solved the mystery. :thumbup:
Oops! See now 5mmdpns solved it too.!!
I have a front loading washer so no problem with socks then, however, they say they aren't good for felting projects.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

81brighteyes said:


> judihaven said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Kate.
> ...


I thought it was barking too but when I looked closer, I saw she is licking, so it's doggie kisses. :thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, I got my pumpkin cooked, cooled, and scraped off the rind, then put all the dry ingredients together for my muffins...only to find I am out of eggs! Bub got the last of them in his breakfast burrito this morning. So it looks as if I'm off to the store, but I can also pick up that evap milk so I can use the remainder of the pumpkin in a soup!


That is such a drag when that happens, but hey, you can now make the soup too. ;-) Turned a negative into a positive. Sounds like a good day to me. :thumbup:


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Your recipe is wonderful--this is how I usually cook also. Nothing really definite--just make it to please whoever is going to eat it. Serving it on bread with a nice cheese, yummy! Thanks for sharing.



HandyFamily said:


> LUTENICA
> Traditionally it was to make vegetables last the winter, but is one of the things that is mass mass-produced - really, really loved, all year round. And it is a very healthy food too.
> .......


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Yesterday the computer was frozen all day and firefox crashed times 2. Today my tp statesd that my registration is not found and therefore I cannot comment. Eventually got straightened out so I guess I really do have an acct. This is so frustrating. At least today I am not stuttering quite so much as previously.
Went to the mall afterall and enjoyed a facial at the merle norman studio and bought some make-up that I have been wanting for awhile. Can't make me beautiful, but can improve the old face a little. Color at least does make me look alive. Had a nice sandwich for lunch and returned home. Tired now, but pain is much better today Have to call for doctor appt. early this wk. hopefully Tues. Sl. flare with Crohn's yesterday. The little bunny and angel and snowman are adorable. Need to get a takealong project as my shawls are too heavy to take along.
Orcagrandma where are you. Hope your absence does not mean
that you are not feeling well. 
Love all the pictures and glad to hear from Joe. Cudos to Sam for making a trip when he was reluctant. Hope all is going well and Hickory is eating again. Love to all. 
marlark Marge. 
this am. Looking forward to a better week.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> Yesterday the computer was frozen all day and firefox crashed times 2. Today my tp statesd that my registration is not found and therefore I cannot comment. Eventually got straightened out so I guess I really do have an acct. This is so frustrating. At least today I am not stuttering quite so much as previously.
> Went to the mall afterall and enjoyed a facial at the merle norman studio and bought some make-up that I have been wanting for awhile. Can't make me beautiful, but can improve the old face a little. Color at least does make me look alive. Had a nice sandwich for lunch and returned home. Tired now, but pain is much better today Have to call for doctor appt. early this wk. hopefully Tues. Sl. flare with Crohn's yesterday. The little bunny and angel and snowman are adorable. Need to get a takealong project as my shawls are too heavy to take along.
> Orcagrandma where are you. Hope your absence does not mean
> that you are not feeling well.
> ...


Glad you treated yourself after such a difficult time with the computer and a flare with crohns. It would be so nice if it didn't just go from one problem to another and you could have some time without pain. My goodness, then to be having so much trouble with the computer, Firefox and KP. Here's to better days ahead.


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Darowil, Thank you so much for posting the photos. I love seeing places where other KPers live or are touring as I will never get to visit these places. The stones in the large building are quite lovely. What a picturesque main street as well.


I second the thank you Darowil. I also love seeing photos from other parts of the world. The stone buildings are gorgeous and the countryside looks lovely.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Re: "Socks Without Partners"---- Several years ago I read that the solution is to put your socks into the washer FIRST and then other garments after that. Apparently, when the washer is agitating, the socks often go above the waterline and into the pipes where the water is discharged. I have never had a sock disappear since loading my washer this way.


I never heard of that but it sure explains a lot!
marilyn


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Dolly is adorable but Pammie, I love your big laid back guy on the sofa! That face says it all!
marilyn


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi All, I want to try that pumpkin soup. I'm not too fond of evaporated milk, do you think I could use Half & Half which is like a light cream?

I really like Maxine. I consider her my mentor! That diet patch is a hoot! (((ggg

Our church knitting group just recvd a large donation of baby yarn [and more is coming]. A store is going out of business. While our group does a lot of charity knitting, as incredulous as this sounds, none of us has knit or crocheted with baby yarn. My husband and I manage our Church Bookstore which now has taken on more of a knit shop look. It is somewhat amusing but it really behooves me to get the ladies to be able to knit with the baby yarn and quickly! Can anyone point me to a nice baby blanket pattern that uses baby yarn.

Thank you Bunches in advance!
marilyn


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> I just found out that my daughter now has the responsibility of supporting the family. SIL has arthritis, bad enough to make walking v. difficult. Initially her job is part-time, till February. She has one more paper for her Librarian diploma- and wants to take one more for interest. Librarians are encouraged to continue studying. Typical that she neglected to tell her mother!


Also have an independent daughter, one who keeps things close to the vest as the saying goes. How painful for all of you. I am so sorry! Will keep you all in my prayers!
marilyn


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Nana,
So sorry to hear about your Mom's brother, your uncle. There is always a big hole left in our hearts when a loved one passes. 
marilyn


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

darowil said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I was just posting on the other one about having a food pumpkin and here you were at the same time writing up a pumpkin soup recipe! Synchronicity!
> ...


I love your Snowman!!!!!!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

daralena & Sorlenna,
Please forgive my spelling, but has either of you tried using Kool Aid for dye? I have found the dye permanent and I get some beautiful, vivid bright colours.
marilyn


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Just a quick note, had a few minutes to catch up but everyone here is ready to crash for the night, so I need to shut down and get some sleep myself. Had a wonderful day and evening, hope to drive up the mountains tomorrow and see if the colors are out and beautiful yet. Oh my friends surprised me with a gift of 3 grocery bags full of yarn!!! She had bought some at a big sale and wanted to share with me. I have enough of one yarn to make a Library shawl that I wanted to give to C for a Christmas gift, I'm so excited. I'll have to work on it when she isn't around so may be some really late nights or early mornings to get it finished in time! 
Hugs and Prayers all around ;-) ;-) I'll check in tomorrow after my friends head for home. :-D


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

afoster said:


> The Weight Watchers Garden Vegetable Soup is really good. Especially on a chilly day. Alas I am not on that diet. I have a carb problem and have to keep them as low as I can. Have managed to lose 32 pounds in the last few months. Doesn't seem like much but my doctor is proud of me. All of your recipes sound really wonderful. Just wish I could eat a little of everything.


I do like the veggie soup but I feel your pain with the carbs because I live very close to the most wonderful bread store and what goes better with soup than a good bread??? (((ggg


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> Our church knitting group just recvd a large donation of baby yarn [and more is coming]. A store is going out of business. While our group does a lot of charity knitting, as incredulous as this sounds, none of us has knit or crocheted with baby yarn. My husband and I manage our Church Bookstore which now has taken on more of a knit shop look. It is somewhat amusing but it really behooves me to get the ladies to be able to knit with the baby yarn and quickly! Can anyone point me to a nice baby blanket pattern that uses baby yarn.
> 
> Thank you Bunches in advance!
> marilyn


when it rains, it pours - doesn't it? Have you surfed across Ravelry?

I'm trying to get rid of my stash, but it keeps multiplying when I'm not looking...

I just finished up my new tea cozy. Now I'm eyeballing the yarn & baby sweater pattern. I'm not sure if I want to try that tonight or just skein up the recycled yarn from a thrift sweater.

I made a pretty good chili recipe tonight - influence of the weather:

1/2 lb of lean ground beef
1T garlic
1/4 cup diced onions
1/4 cup sliced baby carrots
1/2 cup sliced button mushrooms
2 radishes sliced/julienned 
1/2 cup fresh spinach, chiffonade
14.5 oz can of diced tomatoes
8 oz can tomato sauce
2 Tablespoons chili powder
1/4 tsp cumin
Nature's seasonings, pepper to taste

Brown the beef, garlic and onions until done. Drain well and add into pot. Brown the vegetables for 3 minutes, then add to pot. Add the diced tomatoes and tomato sauce. Add spices according to taste. Simmer for 30 minutes (at least).

serving size is 1 cup (or so) WW points is 5.

**please forgive the veggie portions. I went by sight - "Oh, that amount looks about right". It's cooking, not science. LOL... >.<


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> daralena & Sorlenna,
> Please forgive my spelling, but has either of you tried using Kool Aid for dye? I have found the dye permanent and I get some beautiful, vivid bright colours.
> marilyn


I have tried the Kool Aid once--I am thinking of redoing the same skein to make it darker and more uniform, though, as I don't think I used enough and it wasn't quite what I wanted.

DD surprised us by taking us out to dinner in honor of her first paycheck! We went to a Mongolian grill and it was delicious--you get a bowl and fill it up with meat & veggies and then the guy takes it and cooks it up with rice or noodles. I am really full & proud of her.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Love the little snowman, he looks like fun to make.
> 
> Glad Joe has a diagnosis also, it's easier to manage when one knows what it is that one has.
> 
> ...


How fun, you don't have to knit a snow person, just go out on your lawn and build yourself one from the real stuff!
marilyn


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

I have only dyed wool--white or offwhite. Animal fibers can be dyed that way, but cotton won't take the dye as far as I know. I do want to redo my rosy colored wool--did that one with KoolAid but didn't get quite what I wanted. I would prefer natural materials, but I don't know enough/have access to the right things to do that yet.

Our Fiesta is coming up on the 20th, and the yarn dyers will be there, I feel sure. I may have to pick their brains a bit![/quote]

I did get a nice colour using beets -might try that.
marilyn


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

How Special! Congratulations Darowil,
marilyn


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Redkimba,
Thank you for suggesting that I surf Ravelry. I don't know why I didn't think of it myself.
Thanks again,
marilyn


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Marilyn K. said:


> daralena & Sorlenna,
> Please forgive my spelling, but has either of you tried using Kool Aid for dye? I have found the dye permanent and I get some beautiful, vivid bright colours.
> marilyn


Could you tell me if you rinse in vinegar and salt to hold the color after dying? I have been wanting to try this myself.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thank you! It is my dream one day she may change- but I think that may be in a different lifetime!



Marilyn K. said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > I just found out that my daughter now has the responsibility of supporting the family. SIL has arthritis, bad enough to make walking v. difficult. Initially her job is part-time, till February. She has one more paper for her Librarian diploma- and wants to take one more for interest. Librarians are encouraged to continue studying. Typical that she neglected to tell her mother!
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> Nana,
> So sorry to hear about your Mom's brother, your uncle. There is always a big hole left in our hearts when a loved one passes.
> marilyn


I think it is mistaken identity Marilyn- Daralene has just lost her uncle!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

You have some caring and thoughtful friends, Marianne!



Marianne818 said:


> Just a quick note, had a few minutes to catch up but everyone here is ready to crash for the night, so I need to shut down and get some sleep myself. Had a wonderful day and evening, hope to drive up the mountains tomorrow and see if the colors are out and beautiful yet. Oh my friends surprised me with a gift of 3 grocery bags full of yarn!!! She had bought some at a big sale and wanted to share with me. I have enough of one yarn to make a Library shawl that I wanted to give to C for a Christmas gift, I'm so excited. I'll have to work on it when she isn't around so may be some really late nights or early mornings to get it finished in time!
> Hugs and Prayers all around ;-) ;-) I'll check in tomorrow after my friends head for home. :-D


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> when it rains, it pours - doesn't it? Have you surfed across Ravelry?
> 
> I'm trying to get rid of my stash, but it keeps multiplying when I'm not looking...
> 
> ...


This recipe looks good (and for the new points it is 7 no matter how many vegies go in it using an average fat- not the highest fat but no the premium ones- that is middle price range!).
Stashes multipy in the dark I think, doesn't matter what you do. You think you must have impacted on it , but no.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> How fun, you don't have to knit a snow person, just go out on your lawn and build yourself one from the real stuff!
> marilyn


Not me I can't ever. This is the closest I will get to one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Yesterday the computer was frozen all day and firefox crashed times 2. Today my tp statesd that my registration is not found and therefore I cannot comment. Eventually got straightened out so I guess I really do have an acct. This is so frustrating. At least today I am not stuttering quite so much as previously.
> Went to the mall afterall and enjoyed a facial at the merle norman studio and bought some make-up that I have been wanting for awhile. Can't make me beautiful, but can improve the old face a little. Color at least does make me look alive. Had a nice sandwich for lunch and returned home. Tired now, but pain is much better today Have to call for doctor appt. early this wk. hopefully Tues. Sl. flare with Crohn's yesterday. The little bunny and angel and snowman are adorable. Need to get a takealong project as my shawls are too heavy to take along.
> Orcagrandma where are you. Hope your absence does not mean
> that you are not feeling well.
> ...


Glad you managed to get out and relax yesterday- help you feel good for a while. It a nuscience that when one thing plays up others tend to flare up to. Not surprising but could sure without the ongoing issues I know.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> Hi All, I want to try that pumpkin soup. I'm not too fond of evaporated milk, do you think I could use Half & Half which is like a light cream?
> 
> I really like Maxine. I consider her my mentor! That diet patch is a hoot! (((ggg
> 
> ...


Don't see why not- no idea how it affects the fat content of the soup.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> This recipe looks good (and for the new points it is 7 no matter how many vegies go in it).


(friendly font/tone) I just finished putting the recipe into the Recipe Builder before posting it here, and that's what it told me in re: WW points.

I really would like to make a decaf cup of coffee but it's too close to bedtime..


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Just a quick note, had a few minutes to catch up but everyone here is ready to crash for the night, so I need to shut down and get some sleep myself. Had a wonderful day and evening, hope to drive up the mountains tomorrow and see if the colors are out and beautiful yet. Oh my friends surprised me with a gift of 3 grocery bags full of yarn!!! She had bought some at a big sale and wanted to share with me. I have enough of one yarn to make a Library shawl that I wanted to give to C for a Christmas gift, I'm so excited. I'll have to work on it when she isn't around so may be some really late nights or early mornings to get it finished in time!
> Hugs and Prayers all around ;-) ;-) I'll check in tomorrow after my friends head for home. :-D


More yarn -how lovely.
Hope you gety out tomorrow fo a nice relaxing day- you sure need some at the moment.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I have not read many posts I spent the whole afternoon in the ER with Mother, she could not breathe and her provider pushed the button on Mother's necklace. I was called and brought all the paper work for things needed in case of total issues of death and machines, etc. That sounds so harsh but I don't know anyway else to explain all those directives to medical personnel and power of attorney papers etc. She had a nebulizer treatment and calmed down and had all the tests and it looks like we will need one of those machines at home for the future. I am relieved and have her provider staying with her tonight and tomorrow. I feel like we have all aged 20 years today. I am exhausted. If I have missed any tragedies or sicknesses I apologize and hope everyone is well and happy. We are now finally after about 6 or 7 hours of issues. joe p.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Marilyn K. said:
> 
> 
> > Nana,
> ...


Can get very confusing when quote replies are involved trying to work out who posted what. And sometimes even to see which is quoted. Sometimes it comes up in a nice little box which makes it easy to tell at least that it is a quote (until of course you mistakenly put your response in the middle of hte quote). But other times it just comes up looking like what was already there. And of course once clicked on quote reply it is all the same anyway.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > This recipe looks good (and for the new points it is 7 no matter how many vegies go in it).
> ...


Thats interesting- Ah I know I checked for average mince (ground beef) rather than lower fat. I've gone and changed that in my orginal post- your response came through in time. Thanks


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Joe P said:


> I have not read many posts I spent the whole afternoon in the ER with Mother, she could not breathe and her provider pushed the button on Mother's necklace. I was called and brought all the paper work for things needed in case of total issues of death and machines, etc. That sounds so harsh but I don't know anyway else to explain all those directives to medical personnel and power of attorney papers etc. She had a nebulizer treatment and calmed down and had all the tests and it looks like we will need one of those machines at home for the future. I am relieved and have her provider staying with her tonight and tomorrow. I feel like we have all aged 20 years today. I am exhausted. If I have missed any tragedies or sicknesses I apologize and hope everyone is well and happy. We are now finally after about 6 or 7 hours of issues. joe p.


What an experience for you Joe. You need to go prepared beauce it can be hard to tell what is what- and you don't know what might happen either and it is terrible to need paperwork you have but didn't take with you.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Marilyn K. said:


> daralena & Sorlenna,
> Please forgive my spelling, but has either of you tried using Kool Aid for dye? I have found the dye permanent and I get some beautiful, vivid bright colours.
> marilyn


I haven't but if you go to Sorlenna's site on Ravelry and then click on her personal blog you will see the yarn that she did. She did some with Kool Aid and some with food color. I forget which she liked best but one wasn't intense enough. Oh, I just saw where Sorlenna answered. LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well my footy ticket should arrive about 10 minutes and I will out as soon as it comes so see you all later.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> > judihaven said:
> ...


Guess I need to wear glasses!!! I'll have to look closer next time. So, who is it I hear barking??? Bad imagination.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Why are you so wonderful, I needed to hear your message before I hit the rack, thank you so very much darowil you are a peach and I so appreciate your sentiment. gosh! joe [



darowil said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > I have not read many posts I spent the whole afternoon in the ER with Mother, she could not breathe and her provider pushed the button on Mother's necklace. I was called and brought all the paper work for things needed in case of total issues of death and machines, etc. That sounds so harsh but I don't know anyway else to explain all those directives to medical personnel and power of attorney papers etc. She had a nebulizer treatment and calmed down and had all the tests and it looks like we will need one of those machines at home for the future. I am relieved and have her provider staying with her tonight and tomorrow. I feel like we have all aged 20 years today. I am exhausted. If I have missed any tragedies or sicknesses I apologize and hope everyone is well and happy. We are now finally after about 6 or 7 hours of issues. joe p.
> ...


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

good night kids, love to y'all joe p.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Joe: So sorry for the ordeal in the Er it is so difficult to find the patience to wait for these things. I don't know about the laws of Texas, but such papers here are copied and given to each nearby hospital and treatment and the patient's own physician so that they are already in their records when such an occasion occurs. This saves a lot of headache and distress. A card is then carried with medicare card directing the staff to the patient's wishes. Also bracelets are available which can note desire for no resusitation, meds only or no CPR etc. and to on file papers. I hope this is available to you. Marlark Marge.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Joe: So sorry for the ordeal in the Er it is so difficult to find the patience to wait for these things. I don't know about the laws of Texas, but such papers here are copied and given to each nearby hospital and treatment and the patient's own physician so that they are already in their records when such an occasion occurs. This saves a lot of headache and distress. A card is then carried with medicare card directing the staff to the patient's wishes. Also bracelets are available which can note desire for no resusitation, meds only or no CPR etc. and to on file papers. I hope this is available to you. Marlark Marge.


PS I also carry a copy of my advance directive and power of attorney for medical care in my purse.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Our hearts are all with you Joe and prayers for both you and your Mother. All I can say is that it is a good thing and a great thing to have gotten all the PoA's signed and dealt with before all this happened. This was necessary because everything was in place when the time came that they were needed. You did exactly right!:thumbup:

This evening, I did the same thing with my parents, getting the PoA's all signed and filled out. And have spent the last few days discussing things with my Mom about PoA's and things like that. I would think that every state has their own little differences when it comes to these things just like the Canadian provinces have little differences between theirs.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> > (friendly font/tone) I just finished putting the recipe into the Recipe Builder before posting it here, and that's what it told me in re: WW points.
> ...


When I have beef, I have to get the lower fat version. I've had to do that ever since getting my gall bladder taken out 3 years ago; I just can't digest the fats anymore. (geez, I sound like an old woman...)

I must go to bed now - the new cat is reminding me that it's bedtime. Darwin's been with me for almost a week & he thinks he's in charge....


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Joe: So sorry for the ordeal in the Er it is so difficult to find the patience to wait for these things. I don't know about the laws of Texas, but such papers here are copied and given to each nearby hospital and treatment and the patient's own physician so that they are already in their records when such an occasion occurs. This saves a lot of headache and distress. A card is then carried with medicare card directing the staff to the patient's wishes. Also bracelets are available which can note desire for no resusitation, meds only or no CPR etc. and to on file papers. I hope this is available to you. Marlark Marge.


When I had PoA for someone, besides leaving copies with the places I had to deal with like the bank, I carried it in my glove compartment since I would have the car wherever the proof might be needed.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Joe P.... I was just on my way to bed when I saw that you have had a hard day with mom. So glad it was resolved though. I do think you can have those papers put into mom's permanent hospital records so that you don't have to physically carry them if she is taken to the hospital and you are not readily available.... I truly understand how you feel, having had isues with my mom thi week... though we dod not end up in the hospital. I can imagine just how panicked she was... not being able to breath is so scary. I will keep you both in my thoughts and send lots of healing energy your way.


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

Hi everyone, I am sorry I have not been on tea party for ages. I do enjoy reading everyone's posts though. It has been 3 months since DM passed and the time has just gone so quickly. Things are getting back to normal for us now.We did the hard talks with our parents ages ago about POA, wills etc and got it all sorted out. It was great when the time came to use those forms with DM, it was so much easier and I kept an authorised copy in the bottom of my purse. 
We had a great weekend, visited an animal park with DH and D DAD. Today DH and I went to a picnic with friends and had a great time. WE were a bit spoilt, food was provided, we only brought our drinks. It is very hot here today about 33c 91F. 
Have a good week everyone.


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Well, I had an e-mail from my former boss this morning, saying that Chris's funeral will be held on Wednesday. Don't know when she died, but suspect it was probably Friday or Saturday. Have just returned from the garden nursery: thought I would get a nice plant that Milton could tend with special thoughts of her, rather than flowers for the funeral home or private house, which will be dead within the week. They have a large garden in the hills, not too far from Hahndorf in Darowil's photos. This way it will be a living memorial. She was only 65 (66 next month) and until diagnosed 12 months ago was the most energetic, cheerful, positive person I think I had ever met - a real inspiration. So sad.
On a happier note, I FINISHED MY ASHTON SHAWLETTE last night: yippee!!! Just need to block it. Feel like I've given birth: it was such a pain! The biggest problem was the yarn I chose rather than Dee's pattern. Hope it looks less like a rag once it's blocked. Now to start on a cotton sweater for the upcoming summer.
Joe, sorry about your worrying time with your mother. Sometimes we wonder how we have the strength to cope with the crises that life throws at us, but somehow we usually rise to the occasion. I guess God never gives us more to endure than we are able to bear.
Love the photos, Darowil and Myfanwy. Must spend a day at Hahndorf now the weather is getting warmer. And there's a yarn shop in the main street, too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Rosaposa, so sorry to hear of your DM's passing- you are right 3 months is not long, but it is good you have been busy.

Althea, it is always hard when someone goes when young- 65 nowadays is not old. Cancer is a harsh sentence. I love the idea of something living in the garden as a memorial. Mine for my daughter is my stellata magnolia.

hope the shawlette blocks well!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Joe: So sorry for the ordeal in the Er it is so difficult to find the patience to wait for these things. I don't know about the laws of Texas, but such papers here are copied and given to each nearby hospital and treatment and the patient's own physician so that they are already in their records when such an occasion occurs. This saves a lot of headache and distress. A card is then carried with medicare card directing the staff to the patient's wishes. Also bracelets are available which can note desire for no resusitation, meds only or no CPR etc. and to on file papers. I hope this is available to you. Marlark Marge.


While over here it should be on record (if you have been there before- wider computer access is being introduced so things should be available wherever you go and easyier to find) it i salways worth having it with you- saves it being hunted for etc- especially when first go in and things can be pretty chaotic.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> When I have beef, I have to get the lower fat version. I've had to do that ever since getting my gall bladder taken out 3 years ago; I just can't digest the fats anymore. (geez, I sound like an old woman...)


I rarely have problems since having mine out- though it might but only seems to be a surfeit of it not simply a fatty meal. Mind you for my weight I should watch the fat. 
Got plenty of walking in today, to church with DH. And he walks fast- I wander along behind him waiting for him to slow down and wait for me. And then when I went to the footy a reasonable walk- and on the way I was walking quickly to see as much of the curtain raiser as I could. After this was the game my team where playing in and we won! So while we didn't make it into the League grandfinal the next level down we won- much I'm sure to everyone elses disgust as we had been the lowest team to make it into the finals- and the team we beat had finished top.
And in the league the top fishing team for the minor round won (the only ones who really deserved to win- who I was barracking for once we got kicked out)- actually the same team but next level up to whom we had just beaten.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Joe P said:


> I have not read many posts I spent the whole afternoon in the ER with Mother, she could not breathe and her provider pushed the button on Mother's necklace. I was called and brought all the paper work for things needed in case of total issues of death and machines, etc. That sounds so harsh but I don't know anyway else to explain all those directives to medical personnel and power of attorney papers etc. She had a nebulizer treatment and calmed down and had all the tests and it looks like we will need one of those machines at home for the future. I am relieved and have her provider staying with her tonight and tomorrow. I feel like we have all aged 20 years today. I am exhausted. If I have missed any tragedies or sicknesses I apologize and hope everyone is well and happy. We are now finally after about 6 or 7 hours of issues. joe p.


Sorry to hear that Joe, but I hope your mum's feeling better now. I know exactly what you mean about the directives, etc, you feel bad about even mentioning it to medical personnel, but they need to know. My mum was exactly the same and would keep saying, "Tell them I don't want brought back!" Take care of yourself and rest up now while you can......the cleaning will wait - anyway, I'm sure your house is already spotless! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well my footy ticket should arrive about 10 minutes and I will out as soon as it comes so see you all later.


Enjoy the game! .........Forgot about the time difference and reading on I see that your team won, so you must have enjoyed it! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Rosaposa and Althea, so sorry for both your losses.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

It is 4o am and my ??L<"< neighbor played music_Spanish from 8:30pm to 12:00 so loud it was heard over the entire 
block and only stopped because I called the police.He took a break at 12 for 1/2 hr and then was playing on a tuba I think and practicing scales until 4:00 am when I again called the police. The repetitive theme got to me and this is not the first time I have called the police for this. Why can't people realize that they are annoying us. Its no wonder that people get irate and get a shotgun and kill them. Depravation of sleep, disturbed by such noise is very detrimental to our health and I already have such 
problems. Good bye for now. Marlark Marge.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> It is 4o am and my ??L<"< neighbor played music_Spanish from 8:30pm to 12:00 so loud it was heard over the entire
> block and only stopped because I called the police.He took a break at 12 for 1/2 hr and then was playing on a tuba I think and practicing scales until 4:00 am when I again called the police. The repetitive theme got to me and this is not the first time I have called the police for this. Why can't people realize that they are annoying us. Its no wonder that people get irate and get a shotgun and kill them. Depravation of sleep, disturbed by such noise is very detrimental to our health and I already have such
> problems. Good bye for now. Marlark Marge.


While I think it is reasonable to allow people to have an occasional party going on late it shouldn't be often- and not that late. Midnight for an occasional party is OK, but not if it is a repeated thing (as clearly this has been) and 4am never is. Though I know the laws are tougher than my willingness to be a considerate neighbour. But I have called the police once- having waited till 7am and the deep bass was still thumping through the walls. And tuba scales sounds aweful- no tune at all. In my case it was jus tthe base coming through which made it even worse- couldn't hear the music unless I went outsiede where it was at least better because I heard it all. And sleep is so important especially when you are not well.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> It is 4o am and my ??L<"< neighbor played music_Spanish from 8:30pm to 12:00 so loud it was heard over the entire
> block and only stopped because I called the police.He took a break at 12 for 1/2 hr and then was playing on a tuba I think and practicing scales until 4:00 am when I again called the police. The repetitive theme got to me and this is not the first time I have called the police for this. Why can't people realize that they are annoying us. Its no wonder that people get irate and get a shotgun and kill them. Depravation of sleep, disturbed by such noise is very detrimental to our health and I already have such
> problems. Good bye for now. Marlark Marge.


Oh Marge, that's the last thing you needed to happen. Try to get some sleep now that this ignorant ******* has hopefully quietened down.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


I am so sorry to hear this, and my thoughts are certainly with your daughter and family. It does sound like they're conscious, practical, responsible people who will handle it better than some would, and your description of your grandson and his daddy is a lovely mental image that makes me smile. Hugs to all of you.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> It appears that we will be going from ac on today to the heater running (at least in the morning) tomorrow. When I left my knitting group tonight and walked to my car, it was obvious that the temperatures were rapidly falling. This time, our weatherman was right. What a pleasant Tea Party taking place tonight. I have never had pumpkin soup, but it sounds as if it would be something I would enjoy. I have been knitting a hat for the man next door. He walks his dogs everday and think it will be useful when winter begins. Do hope everyone has a good weekend.


Our weather here is just insane - 90 today, getting a wee bit cooler through the week, dropping down to 78 next Friday, then back up to 90 a couple of days later. We have to turn off the air to run the heat and vice versa.

Do try the pumpkin soup! It's a favorite at our house. One of my recipes also calls for 1/4 cup of peanut butter which just melts right in - I love it either way.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> thank you! It is my dream one day she may change- but I think that may be in a different lifetime!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Myfanwy and Marilyn, I have one of those daughters too, except when she's being DEpendent, though at last she's becoming less . . . volatile. She's a wonderful person most of the time but if things are going badly, well, I've put my head back on with chewing gum and duct tape more times than I can count. :roll: It's odd how family members sometimes think they can say anything, in any tone, to one another in ways they'd never talk to someone else, and we're just supposed to take it - and we often do, because we love them and hurt for them and know they need to express themselves - but it's so very hard. Sometimes I feel like I can't say anything right  Being a mother isn't for sissies!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Judihaven love your little maltese! I just read an article where there were 92 maltese, maltese mixes and cavalier king charles spaniels abandonded on roads in Texas. So sad that people run puppy mills in the first place and then dump the poor thing that have no idea what to do! I hope they are able to find homes for them.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Joe P said:


> I have not read many posts I spent the whole afternoon in the ER with Mother, she could not breathe and her provider pushed the button on Mother's necklace. I was called and brought all the paper work for things needed in case of total issues of death and machines, etc. That sounds so harsh but I don't know anyway else to explain all those directives to medical personnel and power of attorney papers etc. She had a nebulizer treatment and calmed down and had all the tests and it looks like we will need one of those machines at home for the future. I am relieved and have her provider staying with her tonight and tomorrow. I feel like we have all aged 20 years today. I am exhausted. If I have missed any tragedies or sicknesses I apologize and hope everyone is well and happy. We are now finally after about 6 or 7 hours of issues. joe p.


Oh Joe, what an ordeal! You were wise to go prepared - one never knows what to expect. (I was in a play once in college, not very memorable except for one line I had: "It's best to expect the worst, because if you expect the worst, then the worst is only half bad at best, and the best is no worse than expected. So it's best to expect the worst." For some reason that's always stuck with me.)

I hope you're able to get some rest and relief!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Joe P said:


> I have not read many posts I spent the whole afternoon in the ER with Mother, she could not breathe and her provider pushed the button on Mother's necklace. I was called and brought all the paper work for things needed in case of total issues of death and machines, etc. That sounds so harsh but I don't know anyway else to explain all those directives to medical personnel and power of attorney papers etc. She had a nebulizer treatment and calmed down and had all the tests and it looks like we will need one of those machines at home for the future. I am relieved and have her provider staying with her tonight and tomorrow. I feel like we have all aged 20 years today. I am exhausted. If I have missed any tragedies or sicknesses I apologize and hope everyone is well and happy. We are now finally after about 6 or 7 hours of issues. joe p.


Dear Joe...So sorry your mother had such a hard time breathing. That is an awful feeling and must have been so scary for her along with all of you. I sure can understand why you feel you aged 20 years. Wasn't that wonderful that the button on your mother's necklace took care of all the calls so the provider could just take care of your mother. It was great that you were so well prepared with everyone. Hope today brings some well needed rest for you and your mom. Take care friend and here's to good health for all of you and hope your muscles are on the mend. Loving thoughts and prayers for your Mom.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> It is 4o am and my ??L<"< neighbor played music_Spanish from 8:30pm to 12:00 so loud it was heard over the entire
> block and only stopped because I called the police.He took a break at 12 for 1/2 hr and then was playing on a tuba I think and practicing scales until 4:00 am when I again called the police. The repetitive theme got to me and this is not the first time I have called the police for this. Why can't people realize that they are annoying us. Its no wonder that people get irate and get a shotgun and kill them. Depravation of sleep, disturbed by such noise is very detrimental to our health and I already have such
> problems. Good bye for now. Marlark Marge.


Oh Marge...What an awful night with having such awful and inconsiderate neighbors and having to call the police. Why would anyone play music all night when others are trying to sleep unless they wanted to cause trouble. Sounds like this might be an ongoing thing or is this a new neighbor? Hope you get some rest.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Marilyn K. said:
> ...


________________________________________

Marilyn...Thank you, I knew you meant me.
I just did the same thing yesterday too. I get so confused with the boxes sometimes. My computer used to make it look much clearer but for some reason it is now confusing, or is it my mind. Ha Ha. Anyway, thank you so much.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your condolences for my uncle. I guess he was only 19 yrs. older than me. The baby of mom's family for sure. He was the artist and always did things different. He moved up north in Ontario, Canada and had a mink farm for a while. Then he became a minister and spent a lot of time marrying people in Toronto. Mom told me his wife had a heart attack when he died. Sure hope she will be ok as I think that would be too much for the children. It probably already is with worry over her too. Both were very heavy smokers, yes, even with COPD he didn't give up smoking and that shows what smoking did to him as he was the youngest to die in that family. Everyone else was well into their mid/late nineties. Well, each to his own. As my FIL says, there's no sin in smoking, you will just get to heaven sooner. I'm sure his children & grandchildren wish he could have quit though. I used to smoke too and it was so difficult to quit, so I'm not condemning, just so glad I made it.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

bellestarr12 said:


> Do try the pumpkin soup! It's a favorite at our house. One of my recipes also calls for 1/4 cup of peanut butter which just melts right in - I love it either way.


Oh that sounds so good with PB in it. Sam and many of us at the TP would love it. I use roasted pumpkin seed oil on top and some roasted pumpkin seeds too when I have them but the pb will be a new gourmet touch. Yup, to me pb is gourmet because I enjoy it so much.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Joe: So sorry for the ordeal in the Er it is so difficult to find the patience to wait for these things. I don't know about the laws of Texas, but such papers here are copied and given to each nearby hospital and treatment and the patient's own physician so that they are already in their records when such an occasion occurs. This saves a lot of headache and distress. A card is then carried with medicare card directing the staff to the patient's wishes. Also bracelets are available which can note desire for no resusitation, meds only or no CPR etc. and to on file papers. I hope this is available to you. Marlark Marge.

margewhaples
PS I also carry a copy of my advance directive and power of attorney for medical care in my purse.

margewhaples
_________________________________________

That is so great that the hospitals and doctors have the papers on file. One is so stressed at those times and it takes away the paper worry.

I also like the idea that you carry something with you at all times that tells your wishes. Is that the actual form or just something you typed up small enough for the wallet?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

daralene said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> > It is 4o am and my ??L<"< neighbor played music_Spanish from 8:30pm to 12:00 so loud it was heard over the entire
> ...


While I can appreciate Marge's predicament, I know that when I worked the night shift, I was sleeping during the day and the world did not stop because I needed to sleep. The neighbour may be someone who is a shift worker. Regardless, there are laws that need to be followed regarding noice and disturbing the peace.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Just a quick check in before we head out for awhile. Temps are dropping and it feels wonderful though it has brought Arthur in for a visit with Mom and I. Still heading up to see the color in the mountains (just hope it isn't raining up there). Wishing everyone a peaceful happy Sunday.. hope to post some pictures when we return.
Hugs, Loves and lots of Prayers for all my Tea Party friends,
Marianne


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> While I think it is reasonable to allow people to have an occasional party going on late it shouldn't be often- and not that late. Midnight for an occasional party is OK, but not if it is a repeated thing (as clearly this has been) and 4am never is. Though I know the laws are tougher than my willingness to be a considerate neighbour. But I have called the police once- having waited till 7am and the deep bass was still thumping through the walls.


I had a neighbor when I was living in an apartment; he/they would play their Mariachi music like that. I would just start playing my Scottish bagpipe music with the speakers facing the shared wall. After a while (generally about 5-10 min), the Mariachi music would get turned down. I would then turn down or off the bagpipes.... :twisted:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > thank you! It is my dream one day she may change- but I think that may be in a different lifetime!
> ...


I appreciate your thoughts Bellestar- I seem to surrounded by so many who get phone calls from their daughters, wanting to talk. It can be tough when you are left with only one chance at getting things right- Bronwen is my younger one- I think the older child has learned to be experimented on- inevitably it is a learning process for parent and child- I do have hopes one day that she will mature enough to be able to accept her mum for what she is.I am quite proud of the fact that my mum and I were the friends we were, through the last 7 -9 years of her life- I would so like to be able to achieve that with my daughter- I am sure she has no idea how I can read her tone of voice. And I am not getting any younger!!!...


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

rosaposa13 said:


> Hi everyone, I am sorry I have not been on tea party for ages. I do enjoy reading everyone's posts though. It has been 3 months since DM passed and the time has just gone so quickly. Things are getting back to normal for us now.We did the hard talks with our parents ages ago about POA, wills etc and got it all sorted out. It was great when the time came to use those forms with DM, it was so much easier and I kept an authorised copy in the bottom of my purse.
> We had a great weekend, visited an animal park with DH and D DAD. Today DH and I went to a picnic with friends and had a great time. WE were a bit spoilt, food was provided, we only brought our drinks. It is very hot here today about 33c 91F.
> Have a good week everyone.


So sorry to hear about the passing of your DM 3 months ago. Sounds like you are doing nice things with your father. Loving thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > While I think it is reasonable to allow people to have an occasional party going on late it shouldn't be often- and not that late. Midnight for an occasional party is OK, but not if it is a repeated thing (as clearly this has been) and 4am never is. Though I know the laws are tougher than my willingness to be a considerate neighbour. But I have called the police once- having waited till 7am and the deep bass was still thumping through the walls.
> ...


I have found Tchaikowsky's 1812 Overture played as loud as I could manage- in daylight hours- usually got the message through to the neighbours- that was back in the days before there were automatic bass generators- i enjoy a good percussion- and get very tired of machine generated 'noise' fortunately we are far enough away from the current partying neighbours not to be too seriously affected- it is a long time since I needed to call 'noise control'.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


Whereas I was very uncertain that 'nana' refered to me- but without Nanacaren on board very often I think I am the only one using that signature- I did not want to appropriate sympathy that I did not warrant. 
BTW Darowil it was more a matter of someone having hit 'reply'- not 'quote reply', there were no boxes involved. I know I can find myself having a crisis of memory, even to whom I am responding- because no information shows up.

Marilyn- please do not feel I was criticising you- that was not my intention.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Sorlenna...What a lovely dinner you had and such a nice treat from your DD. I love Mongolian food. First time I had it was in Russia. Much to my surprise, they had restaurants here when we moved back to the States. It just seems so healthy and delicious. What a sweet daughter.

Redkimba...Guess we should all get lower fat meat so we don't end up having to lose our gall bladder. So sorry you had to lose yours!! I hope you didn't have too much suffering leading up to it. Hear it is quite painful.

MJS...Good idea to have POA at bank and in glove compartment.

Althea...So sorry for the loss of your bosses wife. She sounds like such a special person and I know all of you will miss her so much. She was way too young. Your idea of a plant for their place near Hahndorf is perfect. Prayers for the family.
Yay on finishing the Ashton. Hope it turns out lovely after all that work. Sorry the yarn was a disappointment. Let's hope blocking does the trick. So much work and so beautiful I'm sure.

Darowil...You are inspiring with your walking. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: So glad your team won!!!

Bellestar12...So right. "Being a mother isn't for sissies!"

Puplover...I didn't realize the puppy mills would just dump the dogs out. How awful.

Marianne...Looking forward to your photos. Have a wonderful drive to see the colors. Don't know if I will get out or not so will appreciate seeing your pictures.

Myfanwy...So hard with a daughter. Yes, for many they are like best friends, but there are also many where it is the total opposite. Hope things can change. Sounds like you are making every effort possible.

Well, DH is off playing for a wedding for the President of the University at the mansion they live in. I would be so nervous but he is so relaxed. What gorgeous music they chose and I enjoyed hearing him practice it. It will be a very small wedding with only 25 chairs and if the weather holds up they want to go outside for drinks. Too cold...Brrrr It is only 48f/9c now and calling for rain, but no rain at the moment. Perhaps they will decide to stay inside. Unexpected time for me on the computer. I wonder where DS is today. Perhaps Las Vegas. I try not to worry when he is on tour as I know this is a dream come true. He has toured before but that has been a long time. 

There was a horrible accident just at the intersection one block from here on Thursday and I saw in the paper today where they were turning left and another speeding car racing the light hit them, ejecting the mother, who was in the back seat with a 2 yr. old, out of the car. She died Friday. So sad. I hope she had a seat belt on as I know so many in the back don't wear them. The 2 yr. old and the other daughter and husband are fine and of course the man who caused the accident was just scratched up a little. So many run red lights here that DH and I never turn till we know they are stopping. Missed a really bad accident at that same corner when DH didn't pull out but the fellow in the lane next to him did turn when the light changed and got hit. I thought if you had a seat belt on you couldn't get ejected but they just said that in a fatal crash not far from here both people were wearing seat belts and ejected. High impact but wonder if some cars aren't as good as others with their belts? Please be careful friends and even if it means missing your chance to turn, don't trust the other guy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It can leave one feeling quite shell shocked, Daralene. So glad it was not you who pulled out. Horrible for the family who have lost their mother.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


Awww, thank you Myfanwy for seeing that I got the condolences. Very sweet of you and Marilyn probably appreciated it too. Yes, sadly you are the only Nana on here now, but who knows when that will change. LOL 
Miss you Nana Caren. 
I always appreciate it when someone lets me know I used the wrong name. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I really miss Nanacaren- I love her photography- and like yours, Daralene, her neighbourhood is so photogenic.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Well, I'm off for a while now to actually do some housework. I'm so awful with thinking I might need this or might need that that I end up with too much this and that. Now to sort it all out and see what I can get rid of. Having company is good for me as I finally get rid of some of those might need piles. Knitting patterns and clippings all over the kitchen table. Might be nice to be able to actually use the table for eating. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sounds like the dining table at our place, Daralene- it is too close to the computer, and my less comfortable 'knitting' chair.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Well, we are better today, Mother slept real hard last night and Tammy, her provider spent the night, Mother felt better this a.m. and sent her home. I have called and I hear Mother's voice and she seems quite alright. So, everyone is going very slow today and rightfully so. 

I am so grateful for your thoughts and prayers and everything is back in order, so thanks. y'all have a great day or evening. joe p.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Joe P said:


> Well, we are better today, Mother slept real hard last night and Tammy, her provider spent the night, Mother felt better this a.m. and sent her home. I have called and I hear Mother's voice and she seems quite alright. So, everyone is going very slow today and rightfully so.
> 
> I am so grateful for your thoughts and prayers and everything is back in order, so thanks. y'all have a great day or evening. joe p.


Very glad to hear things are better now, Joe. Take care.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > Well, we are better today, Mother slept real hard last night and Tammy, her provider spent the night, Mother felt better this a.m. and sent her home. I have called and I hear Mother's voice and she seems quite alright. So, everyone is going very slow today and rightfully so.
> ...


Me too, Joe!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have to head out shortly for my stint of Jury Duty. This will take at the bare minimum, this morning- with bad luck it may take two weeks, and there is no way of knowing until they do the ballot- and you are challenged off. Hoping that will be what happens. However I am leaving you in the capable hands of KateB and Darowil. And hopefully Sam will be able to drop by too. I have made another batch of my cranberry muffins to take for lunch- using the baking stevia gifted me by NanaCaren, so I am feeling very virtuous -I should not be tempted to buy lunch! Just got to find a bottle for some water. Must go! enjoy your Sunday/Monday for those of us down here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Joe P said:
> ...


And me too!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> I have to head out shortly for my stint of Jury Duty. This will take at the bare minimum, this morning- with bad luck it may take two weeks, and there is no way of knowing until they do the ballot- and you are challenged off. Hoping that will be what happens. However I am leaving you in the capable hands of KateB and Darowil. And hopefully Sam will be able to drop by too. I have made another batch of my cranberry muffins to take for lunch- using the baking stevia gifted me by NanaCaren, so I am feeling very virtuous -I should not be tempted to buy lunch! Just got to find a bottle for some water. Must go! enjoy your Sunday/Monday for those of us down here.


Hope it's just a morning for you!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> Do try the pumpkin soup! It's a favorite at our house. One of my recipes also calls for 1/4 cup of peanut butter which just melts right in - I love it either way.


that sounds interesting- but for now I'll give it a miss, keep to the WW poinsts as I must lose this excess weight before it causes me real issues- which it is close to doing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Just a quick check in before we head out for awhile. Temps are dropping and it feels wonderful though it has brought Arthur in for a visit with Mom and I. Still heading up to see the color in the mountains (just hope it isn't raining up there). Wishing everyone a peaceful happy Sunday.. hope to post some pictures when we return.
> Hugs, Loves and lots of Prayers for all my Tea Party friends,
> Marianne


Hope you had a lovely day- and avoided getting wet. Arthur would love the combination of wet and cold.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> [
> 
> I had a neighbor when I was living in an apartment; he/they would play their Mariachi music like that. I would just start playing my Scottish bagpipe music with the speakers facing the shared wall. After a while (generally about 5-10 min), the Mariachi music would get turned down. I would then turn down or off the bagpipes.... :twisted:


Now that was a helpful way of doing it. 
One of my neighbours once played music I liked and load enough for me to be able to hear it so I didn't need to play my own! and he didn't play it at unreasonable hours. Fortunately before I was married as David wouldn't have appreciated it at all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> Well, I'm off for a while now to actually do some housework. I'm so awful with thinking I might need this or might need that that I end up with too much this and that. Now to sort it all out and see what I can get rid of. Having company is good for me as I finally get rid of some of those might need piles. Knitting patterns and clippings all over the kitchen table. Might be nice to be able to actually use the table for eating. LOL


The trouble for me is that my husband doesn't think the kitchen table is for knitting- it is for him to work on, so I am limited to an end only. We do eat on it, but the plates get placed around everthing else. But I do have the lounge right next to it! Tend to have to move things off it when visitors arrive. And I have my own room but just don't know when I might need things downstairs.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Hope the jury duty isn't too onerous Myfanwy. Are you allowed to take knitting in?
Hi Kate. Seems the 3 of us are all around at once. I woke early and decided I might as well get up. Will do some knitting! Ignore the computer for a few hours after this so I can do more complicated knitting that needs some attention. Have a great evening Kate.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hope the jury duty isn't too onerous Myfanwy. Are you allowed to take knitting in?
> Hi Kate. Seems the 3 of us are all around at once. I woke early and decided I might as well get up. Will do some knitting! Ignore the computer for a few hours after this so I can do more complicated knitting that needs some attention. Have a great evening Kate.


For those in Canada, it is our Thanksgiving Weekend which is a long weekend. So there are lots who are away. It is also hunting season that starts this weekend in many areas of Canada so people are off and away. Others have company so the KP may be quieter this weekend and tomorrow.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Hello all!
Joe I'm glad that your mother is doing better. On a happy note, KatyNora, Sam and I had a fabulous time yesterday. It was a picture perfect day in Seattle and warm! Joe we went to your favorite LYS and several others. We stopped for lunch at Ivars (so Sam could have fish & chips) about 1:30pm and ended up staying there talking for 4 hours! I couldn't believe how the time flew by! We didn't get to go to all the shops we wanted as we talked too long at Ivars. We did however go to one last one that was simply fantastic! It was on Elliott Avenue and the name of it was So Much Yarn. For those in the Seattle area it is a must see! It is located at the north end of Pike Place Market and just north of Cutter's. It is loaded with yarn and the prices are reasonable. We were having so much fun we forgot about taking pictures until we went to drop Sam off so I will post a couple of pictures of all three of us. I am on the left(in pink Sam's right side) of Sam and Katy is on the right.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Sandy, Hi Sam, Hi KatyNora! So nice to see you all together. Sam, ever the gentleman carries the shopping bags -- are they knitting stash? You are all looking great!
Sandy, thank for sharing Sam's vacation with us all here at the Tea Party! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hope the jury duty isn't too onerous Myfanwy. Are you allowed to take knitting in?
> Hi Kate. Seems the 3 of us are all around at once. I woke early and decided I might as well get up. Will do some knitting! Ignore the computer for a few hours after this so I can do more complicated knitting that needs some attention. Have a great evening Kate.


Thanks, just about to watch Downton Abbey - just love it!


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Hello all!
> Joe I'm glad that your mother is doing better. On a happy note, KatyNora, Sam and I had a fabulous time yesterday. It was a picture perfect day in Seattle and warm! Joe we went to your favorite LYS and several others. We stopped for lunch at Ivars (so Sam could have fish & chips) about 1:30pm and ended up staying there talking for 4 hours! I couldn't believe how the time flew by! We didn't get to go to all the shops we wanted as we talked too long at Ivars. We did however go to one last one that was simply fantastic! It was on Elliott Avenue and the name of it was So Much Yarn. For those in the Seattle area it is a must see! It is located at the north end of Pike Place Market and just north of Cutter's. It is loaded with yarn and the prices are reasonable. We were having so much fun we forgot about taking pictures until we went to drop Sam off so I will post a couple of pictures of all three of us. I am on the left(in pink Sam's right side) of Sam and Katy is on the right.


How wonderful that you all got to meet and spend some time together. KP is wonderful, I feel like I already know many of you and consider you friends. Since I am pretty stuck at home right now, it is like keeping in touch with lots of good friends all over the world. Sam, I hope the rest of your trip is really enjoyable for you.


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

myfanwy, I hope your daughter eventually realizes just how important her mother is in her life. I was very fortunate that my Mom and I were really close. No matter were I lived, I called my Mom almost everyday just to chat. She was 40 years old when I was born and I was so blessed that she lived to the ripe age of 95 so I had her in my life for many years as an adult. She has been gone for 10 years now and I miss her more than I can tell you. I will pray that your daughter will come to understand how much her mother's love means.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Joe, so glad all is well today!!!

Myfanwy...Can't wait to find out what happened at Jury duty.

Darowil...Guess the kitchen table is meant for many of us including our darling others. Mine has patterns all over and mail, yarn, knitting notebook that patterns need to be put in. You will laugh as I didn't do the table yet. Went to the Farmer's Market to get some great veggies for the company. Figured the table would still be here but the market wouldn't. Bought one of those machines on sale that turns frozen bananas into a custard consistency and I can't wait to use it. Then here I am again on here. Oh my, I am in trouble. Had some buckwheat and lotus soba noodles with this fabulous pasta sauce with a few olives in it. Kept my portion small. Well, small for me.

Sandy...Thank you so very much for posting the photos of you, KatyNora and Sam. How I wish I could have joined you. Sounds like a great time and no problem at all with conversation....4 hrs. That's what happens when good friends get together. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: You and Katy Nora wore such beautiful colors and complementary to one another. Two pretty flowers on each of Sam's arms. How nice that he got the fish & chips along with yarn!!!

5mmdpns...I hope you had a wonderful Thanksgiving with all your family, near and from far away. Love the beautiful drawing you posted. Hmmmm is she husking corn or knitting?

KateB...Have fun watching the new episodes of Downtown Abbey. I can't wait to see them.

Anita...So glad you feel like you found friends here. I feel the same way and it is unique in that we are from all over the world.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just stopping by after getting home from our trip to Springield, IL for the charity walk for babies who have been lost due to miscarriage, stillbirth, illness, accidents. The day was blustery....only about 40 degrees, but the turnout was fantastic. The parents were given pinwheels to plant in a garden and balloons to launch all at once. The sun peeked out of the cloud covered sky just in time for the balloons to soar above the trees. Quite a spectacle making us all realize that it was all too sad to comprehend.

I should have taken pictures of the trees while we were down there--they're only 3-1/2 yours south of us, but their trees are just starting to turn colors---ours, on the other hand have been in full autumn glory for about a week---I'm going to try to get some pictures taken tomorrow to post. Our colors are very vibrant this year with lots of golds, red and rust tones.

Good to catch up with everyone....Joe--knowing the cause will help you remove the irritants such as seeds, etc. from your diet. And, Sam and KatyNora and Sandy; good to see pictures of you and so glad you had a good time..I'll bet you could have stayed there talking for a few more hours except that that last store was calling your names.

Thanks for the weight-watchers point recipes---today is my first weigh in (for myself) since eliminating soda and sugar and white flour for the last 2 weeks....Hope it shows a change downward!

Thank you tea party hostesses!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I just missed having a car accident on our way home by ... luck, I guess, or lucky set of reactions in my part - but it did shake me some - another car got in my lane just before me, like maybe a meter, and I was driving with a bit more than 60km/h and this car came with a big angle, so it could not go fast before me either - I think the other driver probably did not see me at all, the "blind spot" in his/her side mirror, I guess. 

OK, I whined a little here... or maybe not so little - but it is the middle of the night and I better go to bad.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> I just missed having a car accident on our way home by ... luck, I guess, or lucky set of reactions in my part - but it did shake me some - another car got in my lane just before me, like maybe a meter, and I was driving with a bit more than 60km/h and this car came with a big angle, so it could not go fast before me either - I think the other driver probably did not see me at all, the "blind spot" in his/her side mirror, I guess.
> 
> OK, I whined a little here... or maybe not so little - but it is the middle of the night and I better go to bad.


So glad you are ok. What a scary thing and natural to be shook up. We are just glad you are here to tell us about it. :thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just stopping by after getting home from our trip to Springield, IL for the charity walk for babies who have been lost due to miscarriage, stillbirth, illness, accidents. The day was blustery....only about 40 degrees, but the turnout was fantastic. The parents were given pinwheels to plant in a garden and balloons to launch all at once. The sun peeked out of the cloud covered sky just in time for the balloons to soar above the trees. Quite a spectacle making us all realize that it was all too sad to comprehend.
> 
> I should have taken pictures of the trees while we were down there--they're only 3-1/2 yours south of us, but their trees are just starting to turn colors---ours, on the other hand have been in full autumn glory for about a week---I'm going to try to get some pictures taken tomorrow to post. Our colors are very vibrant this year with lots of golds, red and rust tones.
> 
> ...


Yes, our hostesses are doing so great!! 
Now to hear how Myfanwy made out with Jury Duty.
What a special and meaningful day you had. Quite emotional as all those balloons went up in the air, knowing why they were being released.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Ok, now I guess I need to get some get up and go and be gone. The house sure won't clean itself. I need one of those houses that is really modern and just takes care of itself. A Roomba that does it all. LOL


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Hope the jury duty isn't too onerous Myfanwy. Are you allowed to take knitting in?
> ...


Is it the new season? Oh, and we in the US won't get it until about January. 'Can't wait until it comes on PBS here. Enjoy.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Sandy, Hi Sam, Hi KatyNora! So nice to see you all together. Sam, ever the gentleman carries the shopping bags -- are they knitting stash? You are all looking great!
> Sandy, thank for sharing Sam's vacation with us all here at the Tea Party! :lol:


No, I bet you they are all Sam's. He will be kntting up a storm when he gets back home!!! Looks as if you all had a wonderful time.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

The pumpkin soup is nearly done--it smells heavenly! I used red onion, vegetable bullion and whole milk, so we'll see how it comes out. DD and I drooling from the scent. Luckily, it's cooking very fast.

Today we have been doing some sewing, working on Halloween costume items. 

Joe, glad to hear your mom's recovering. HandyFamily, near car accidents can be quite scary...glad you are okay! Rookie, sounds as if you had a very emotional day; it is lovely that the parents get to express themselves in that way, though. Perhaps some comfort will come for them.

Myfanwy, hoping your jury duty is short and uneventful. 

Great to see Sam & the girls! 

Now I must go check my soup (the muffins came out wonderful, too). I do love pumpkin!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

House work and laundry all done, didnt make it to the office. Bday party went well. Here is a couple of pics of sunrise Igot this last week and DGS with Daisy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > I have to head out shortly for my stint of Jury Duty. This will take at the bare minimum, this morning- with bad luck it may take two weeks, and there is no way of knowing until they do the ballot- and you are challenged off. Hoping that will be what happens. However I am leaving you in the capable hands of KateB and Darowil. And hopefully Sam will be able to drop by too. I have made another batch of my cranberry muffins to take for lunch- using the baking stevia gifted me by NanaCaren, so I am feeling very virtuous -I should not be tempted to buy lunch! Just got to find a bottle for some water. Must go! enjoy your Sunday/Monday for those of us down here.
> ...


I won't know until tomorrow afternoon- we have to ring in to see if we are needed -means they are waiting to see if there is a plea change. Very glad I got challenged just as I was about to sit down in the Jury Box! Caved in and came home with some Sushi- that is the trouble of having a little money in your purse and walking past the food court!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Anita H said:


> myfanwy, I hope your daughter eventually realizes just how important her mother is in her life. I was very fortunate that my Mom and I were really close. No matter were I lived, I called my Mom almost everyday just to chat. She was 40 years old when I was born and I was so blessed that she lived to the ripe age of 95 so I had her in my life for many years as an adult. She has been gone for 10 years now and I miss her more than I can tell you. I will pray that your daughter will come to understand how much her mother's love means.


We had a very bad run through the girls' childhood- constantly in court at their father's initiation, and Bronwen ended up in fostercare at 12. Their father had tried so hard to break the bond between us- did not succeed with the older girl. But she did not survive her 23rd year- so I have the missing in the other direction- as well as missing my mum- who died in 1985- getting to be such a long time- she also was an older first time mum, but died at only 75, when I was just 39. I do so hope I live long enough for things to come right with Bronwen and me!
It will be interesting to see how things work out in November. The birthday party is for the Saturday- thank goodness I have put so much effort in to being able to talk with her father- I felt it was wrong for the grandchildren to have their only two living grandparents at each other's throats. But sometimes still he makes it very hard going- and I have to swallow my tongue!
You are so lucky to have had that friendship with your Mom! Sometimes my toll bill was enormous- but Mum was such a support and very wise...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> House work and laundry all done, didnt make it to the office. Bday party went well. Here is a couple of pics of sunrise Igot this last week and DGS with Daisy


What lovely pics.! DGS and Daisy look like great friends!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, hope everybody's having a great day, I'll have to get caught up in a little bit but wanted to share what just got off the hooks a few minutes ago. I still need to block it but not too bad I don't think.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, hope everybody's having a great day, I'll have to get caught up in a little bit but wanted to share what just got off the hooks a few minutes ago. I still need to block it but not too bad I don't think.


Looks lovely and warm- and a beautiful warm colour too!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Hope the jury duty isn't too onerous Myfanwy. Are you allowed to take knitting in?
> ...


We won't get Season 3 in the States till January, but we've got the new season of Upstairs Downstairs and Call the Midwife, so we're well entertained for now :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Joe, glad your mom's doing better. What a stressful and scary day.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Marilyn K. said:
> 
> 
> > Nana,
> ...


O My Goodness Nana I am soo sorry! How embarrassing. Sometimes I get confused between who is writing the message and the quotes in the messages.

Daralene,
I am very sorry for your loss! Truly, these times are so difficult. Will keep you and your mom in my prayers!
marilyn


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


I have a plan of acquiring what I have missed on DVD- I recommend 'Call the Midwife' as the best I have seen for a long time but have missed the other two- because I fall asleep at the time they are screened!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

MawMaw12 said:


> Marilyn K. said:
> 
> 
> > daralena & Sorlenna,
> ...


Not with the Kool Aid I didn't. marilyn


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> > Do try the pumpkin soup! It's a favorite at our house. One of my recipes also calls for 1/4 cup of peanut butter which just melts right in - I love it either way.
> ...


I'm on WW too - but this recipe is only 4 to 5 points, depending on serving size.

Pumpkin Peanut Butter Soup

16 oz. canned pumpkin (or 2 cups puree)
2 T butter
1 small onion finely chopped
2 c. chicken broth
1/8 c. (2T) creamy peanut butter
1/4 c. heavy cream or milk (I use nonfat half-and-half)
salt & pepper to taste
tabasco or hot sauce to taste (I use a couple of dashes)

In a large saucepan, melt butter over medium heat. Add onion & sauté till golden. Add pumpkin and chicken broth and heat to boiling. Add peanut butter and cream and stir until smooth. Cover and simmer over low heat a few minutes. Season to taste. 3 to 4 servings.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Rosaposa13, glad things are getting back to normal for you. So sorry about the loss of your 
DM though. 

Althea, so sorry about your friend, a living memorial sounds like a lovely idea. I hope you post us pics of your Ashton. 

Oh Marge, I hope that neighbor either moves or gets some sense of common courtesy soon, no one should have to put up with that type of disrespect from their neighbors. Hope you get some much needed rest tonight.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

daralene said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> > Do try the pumpkin soup! It's a favorite at our house. One of my recipes also calls for 1/4 cup of peanut butter which just melts right in - I love it either way.
> ...


Daralene, I just posted the recipe on p. 18, I think.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Marilyn K. said:
> ...


And I get lost navigating around when I have forgotten to write down what page I started out on! Please don't worry- I think my reply sounded a bit blunt- it was not mean't to be- probably my shoulder was acheing a bit much!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

wow, that is scary--little too close but you are okay even if it shook you up for a while. a year ago I "totaled" my car at an intersection half a block from where I live. My mind was on something else and it just takes that one second and you wake up with an airbag in your face. I will listen to music while I drive but never a book on tape or anything else to distract, but that doesn't help with other drivers making mistakes. We have a defensive driving class here for seniors, because we do tend to slow down with age. It is well worth it because you are given "tools" to help prevent accidents and be more defensive when someone does unexpected things like pulling out in front of you. Glad you are okay.



HandyFamily said:


> I just missed having a car accident on our way home by ... luck, I guess, or lucky set of reactions in my part - but it did shake me some - another car got in my lane just before me, like maybe a meter, and I was driving with a bit more than 60km/h and this car came with a big angle, so it could not go fast before me either - I think the other driver probably did not see me at all, the "blind spot" in his/her side mirror, I guess.
> 
> OK, I whined a little here... or maybe not so little - but it is the middle of the night and I better go to bad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sandy, lovely pictures of lovely people. So glad you all had a great day and great yarn deals. Good people, good yarn, and good food, doesn't get much better than that does it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Handy Family, so glad that you were not in a horrible accident, it is still a little scary though, I'm sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover, beautiful pictures, thank you for sharing your part of the world with us.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone, hope everybody's having a great day, I'll have to get caught up in a little bit but wanted to share what just got off the hooks a few minutes ago. I still need to block it but not too bad I don't think.
> ...


Thank you, I think it will be very soft and warm once it's been washed and blocked. It was a fairly easy knit from Garnstudio, Drops Designs.

Now that I'm almost caught up, I'm going to finish the last page and then start the next sweater.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Happy Columbus Day to all my American friends when the sun shines on you tomorrow!!! May your day be truly blessed! Tell us about your Columbus Day activities in your town/cities. I am off to bed now and will see you all tomorrow!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Handy Family, so glad that you were not in a horrible accident, it is still a little scary though, I'm sure.


me too, Handy Family. 
Also love the look of your tomato preserve- I used to have a 'press' like that but the machine has been updated, and the coupling would not fit! [groan]


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Hello all!
> Joe I'm glad that your mother is doing better. On a happy note, KatyNora, Sam and I had a fabulous time yesterday. It was a picture perfect day in Seattle and warm! Joe we went to your favorite LYS and several others. We stopped for lunch at Ivars (so Sam could have fish & chips) about 1:30pm and ended up staying there talking for 4 hours! I couldn't believe how the time flew by! We didn't get to go to all the shops we wanted as we talked too long at Ivars. We did however go to one last one that was simply fantastic! It was on Elliott Avenue and the name of it was So Much Yarn. For those in the Seattle area it is a must see! It is located at the north end of Pike Place Market and just north of Cutter's. It is loaded with yarn and the prices are reasonable. We were having so much fun we forgot about taking pictures until we went to drop Sam off so I will post a couple of pictures of all three of us. I am on the left(in pink Sam's right side) of Sam and Katy is on the right.


How great to see the three of you and hear what a great time you all had- and some shopping around all the talking.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> Joe, so glad all is well today!!!
> 
> Myfanwy...Can't wait to find out what happened at Jury duty.
> 
> ...


I use my stick blender on the frozen bannanas- that idea came from WWs, had no idea that a beaten up frozen banana could be so delicious. A shop near us is selling them at 68cents/kg (works out at around 10c a bannana). The skins are brown but the bannas are still fine. Must get more and put some in the freezer- in fact I am going to return a book to the library soon and will go past the shop so if still cheap I will pop in. 
I will walk (in fact driving will need to pay for parking and take nearly as long while I try to find a park. And have already walked to my church for knitting so doing well today. But relaised that have something on tonight for tea so that won't fit WWs- try to watch what I get, but making wise choices when out is a major falling area for me.


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

I was just having a discussion on Zucchini and it brought to mind a recipe I have for making zucchini into pineapple. If anyone wants the recipe let me know and I will post it for everyone =)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Anita H said:


> KP is wonderful, I feel like I already know many of you and consider you friends. Since I am pretty stuck at home right now, it is like keeping in touch with lots of good friends all over the world. .


Friends you don't have to go out to see are great for you. But you must also get out sometimes to enable you to keep going. It is absolutely essential for you to enable you to provide the best care you can for your DH (even if you keep going no break will impact on your ability to it well. And often the carer ends up very unwell because of the stress etc and especially likely if you don't have time to yourself) .


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I should have taken pictures of the trees while we were down there--they're only 3-1/2 yours south of us, but their trees are just starting to turn colors---ours, on the other hand have been in full autumn glory for about a week---I'm going to try to get some pictures taken tomorrow to post. Our colors are very vibrant this year with lots of golds, red and rust tones.


I love fall colours so if you can get photos they will sure be appreciated


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> House work and laundry all done, didnt make it to the office. Bday party went well. Here is a couple of pics of sunrise Igot this last week and DGS with Daisy


It's amazing how quickly the colours change isn't it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > bellestarr12 said:
> ...


It's only a small amount of pb I see, so I just might give it a go sometime soon. Should go really well. Better make sure Sam finds your recipe when he gets back!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> I was just having a discussion on Zucchini and it brought to mind a recipe I have for making zucchini into pineapple. If anyone wants the recipe let me know and I will post it for everyone =)


That sure sounds interesting.
Now to go and return the library book and hopefully get some bananas to freeze.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Handy Family, so glad that you were not in a horrible accident, it is still a little scary though, I'm sure.
> ...


I haven't read the whole pages, will try to do that in some break at work, but now I've got to go.
Just one thing - if you don't mind the seeds and ... peels? skins? - you can just squash it with anything - meat processor, passport, kitchen robot - whatever. Some people (I do) actually prefer it with those things (and they do have most of the vitamins). But some people (and small children usually) prefer it "smoother" - well, no seeds or skins. That's why I posted the pic of what it is processed with then done "properly" - for I could not explain what I meant, I lack the words for it. Still. Well, the fact is I don't really know how this thing is called in bulgarian either, I suppose it has some sort of "fancy" mane.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ms tess - you never need to ask if someone wants the recipe - someone always will - and it isn't always me - most of the time. lol

sam



Ms. Tess said:


> I was just having a discussion on Zucchini and it brought to mind a recipe I have for making zucchini into pineapple. If anyone wants the recipe let me know and I will post it for everyone =)


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> House work and laundry all done, didnt make it to the office. Bday party went well. Here is a couple of pics of sunrise Igot this last week and DGS with Daisy


Great sunrise but nothing can beat the look of love on your grandson's face as he hugs Daisy.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, hope everybody's having a great day, I'll have to get caught up in a little bit but wanted to share what just got off the hooks a few minutes ago. I still need to block it but not too bad I don't think.


How lovely and you will soon be getting some good use out of it. The bottom and cuffs are so lacy and adds such a nice touch.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Marilyn K. said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Marilyn K. said:
> ...


Thank you so much Marilyn. ;-) :thumbup: Hope you saw where I just answered the wrong person about something too. Happens to all of us and usually someone is kind enough to let us know. :-D


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> wow, that is scary--little too close but you are okay even if it shook you up for a while. a year ago I "totaled" my car at an intersection half a block from where I live. My mind was on something else and it just takes that one second and you wake up with an airbag in your face. I will listen to music while I drive but never a book on tape or anything else to distract, but that doesn't help with other drivers making mistakes. We have a defensive driving class here for seniors, because we do tend to slow down with age. It is well worth it because you are given "tools" to help prevent accidents and be more defensive when someone does unexpected things like pulling out in front of you. Glad you are okay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ask4j....So glad you are here to tell us about it. You and Handy Family both.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sam, good to see your face. Hope you are having a wonderful trip. 

Well, it's almost 1230am here so I'm off to get some sleep. 
Hugs to all.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Ms. Tess said:
> 
> 
> > I was just having a discussion on Zucchini and it brought to mind a recipe I have for making zucchini into pineapple. If anyone wants the recipe let me know and I will post it for everyone =)
> ...


We love the banana custard. Now I can't wait to have it at home.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Ms. Tess said:


> I was just having a discussion on Zucchini and it brought to mind a recipe I have for making zucchini into pineapple. If anyone wants the recipe let me know and I will post it for everyone =)


You have my curiosity peaked and you have my attention. Now how do you do that??


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm going to jump in here briefly - i will leave the catching up for after i get home.\

darowil - thank you so much for hostessing the tea party this week - i really appreciate it. 

myfanwy - many thanks for managing the tea pot last week - much appreciated.

the weekend has been busy - saturday of course was spent with katynora and sandy - and what a day it was - five - i think it was five yarn shops - lunch of fish and chips - i won't tell you what sandy had for lunch.

we spent over three hours over lunch - the conversation never lagged - so much fun.

and the yarn - lovely lovely yarns. some were "slightly" out of our price range but some yarns found their way into our bags. can hardly wait to start knitting some of it.

i so appreciated the friendship and time sandy and katynora offered to me - wish all of you could have been wtih us - but we sure thought of you a lot.

today wendell, ryan and i went to olympia for the day. stopped at a huge bookstore in tacoma for a half hour - i found several wallanar and zen mysteries. i really haven't bought many books this year.

tomorrow lunch with tony and patterson - long time friends -patterson just finished chemo and radiation treatments for throat cancer - has finally gotten rid of the feeding tube and is slowly introducing his body back to real food. so it will be good to see them both.

then tomorrow evening amd having dinner with walter - he is fixing a pork roast - i wwant to get a copy of the chicken recipe we usually have - i will miss it but the port roast will be a good change.

tuesday linda and sal are coming down from sedro-wooly for lunch - sal is a vietmon vet and is having some real health issues - and as usual the vet hospital and doctors are as much of a hassle as ever. the government sends of men and women to fight - sometimes in very senseless wars - and then either refuse to help them or make getting the help so full of red tape the vets almost give up. an unforgiveable blot on the reputation of our government - they ask so much and give so little in return. sorry - i will get off my soapbox now. don't want to start a discussion - just had to vent for a minute.

then tomorrow evening the three of us are meeting up with wendell's son jude and his girlfriend "sam" for dinner. it will be good to see him. we got to see his brother luke today which was a pleasant surprise. i usually spend a couple of days with priscilla - wendell's ex - but her crons had flared up and she felt she couldn't have a guest now - so we just went down for the day - and had a really great visit - i am so glad i got to see her - we always have to good time when i visit - one of the highlights of seattle visits past.

wednesday am having lunch with an old friend - this we will go to the olympia for pizza.

not sure what wednesday evening will bring.

thursday brings repacking everything - maybe going out for a latte and scone for breakfast. in the air about one monday afternoon. heidi is anxious to have me home and i will be glad to get back into the fold of the life i left for a while.

so that is my week - i will try and pop in as i find time - i really miss being with you but you have been in good hands.

had homemade plum ice cream tonight that wendell had made - very good.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am so glad you did not get hurt handyfamily - we so enjoy having you join us for a cuppa.

sam



HandyFamily said:


> I just missed having a car accident on our way home by ... luck, I guess, or lucky set of reactions in my part - but it did shake me some - another car got in my lane just before me, like maybe a meter, and I was driving with a bit more than 60km/h and this car came with a big angle, so it could not go fast before me either - I think the other driver probably did not see me at all, the "blind spot" in his/her side mirror, I guess.
> 
> OK, I whined a little here... or maybe not so little - but it is the middle of the night and I better go to bad.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i so recognize your delemma myfanwy - everytime i am around my ex i am so glad i don't have to go home with her - that i have my own place to go to. i'll be standing right next to you pouring positive energy laced with patience over you from a bottomless urn.

sam



myfanwy said:


> Anita H said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy, I hope your daughter eventually realizes just how important her mother is in her life. I was very fortunate that my Mom and I were really close. No matter were I lived, I called my Mom almost everyday just to chat. She was 40 years old when I was born and I was so blessed that she lived to the ripe age of 95 so I had her in my life for many years as an adult. She has been gone for 10 years now and I miss her more than I can tell you. I will pray that your daughter will come to understand how much her mother's love means.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great color poledra - a lovely sweqater - jumper.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, hope everybody's having a great day, I'll have to get caught up in a little bit but wanted to share what just got off the hooks a few minutes ago. I still need to block it but not too bad I don't think.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Sam, it sounds like you are having such a great time seeing old friends and meeting TP members. What a special time for you. Sorry to hear about the illnesses of some friends. When I volunteered in the Cancer Center I also helped with an evening Head, Throat and Neck cancer group. Such special people I met and quite specific problems. Special thoughts and wishes for this dear friend and all he is going through. Same for your friend who is a Vietnam Vet. DH's cousin is dying from effects of exposure from the Gulf War, that of course, don't exist. So sad. We can identify with what you are saying. We don't see them often but hope the government has changed by now. They sure need the help. Enjoy the rest of your trip and have a safe trip home. Hickory will be so glad to see you and so will we.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i already found it darowil - should have said something at the time - i mean - my eyes are set to catch the words peanut butter before i even get tothe sentence.

sam



darowil said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Sandy, Hi Sam, Hi KatyNora! So nice to see you all together. Sam, ever the gentleman carries the shopping bags -- are they knitting stash? You are all looking great!
> ...


You got it, brighteyes!!  Sandy's and my bags were still in the car when the pictures were taken. It was such a fun day. You all should know that Sandy not only did all the driving for us, but she also came with door prizes! She made sure that both Sam and I each got one of her knitted bags (just the right size to carry a small project over your arm while knitting on the go), plus little tea bag totes she had knitted (to keep your favorite blend ready in purse or pocket), and a bag full of her home-grown Macintosh apples!! And she was kind enough to share the patterns, so I think I may be making small totes for my knitting group this Christmas.

And Sam, I just finished reading to the end and found your summary of the rest of your visit. Considering your truly busy schedule, I'm flattered (as is Sandy I'm sure) that you were able to give us a whole day of fun shopping and wonderful friendship. I'm smiling even as I type, just remembering how much fun we all had.   

Any other TPers heading for the Seattle area, just give us a shout. I'm pretty sure Sandy and I could both be easily convinced to join another excursion around town.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> House work and laundry all done, didnt make it to the office. Bday party went well. Here is a couple of pics of sunrise Igot this last week and DGS with Daisy


Love the pictures!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Definitely ready to do it again with another TPer!

Oh and by the way Sam wouldn't mention what I had for lunch
so I will confess. I don't eat fish and the chicken that was served was fried in the same fryer as the fish so I had 2 desserts! One a very delicious Lemon cake and the other a decadent chocolate mouse cake. It was totally delicious!

I am also very honored that Sam gave us a whole day! Now I will always hear his and Katy's voice when I read their posts. I will say goodnight as it is almost 1 am see you all tomorrow!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Great to have you pop in Sam- not sure with that busy schedule that we will see too much of you this week! But enjoy yourself. You sound much better than last time you went away! Not that that would be too hard. 
Now one of you has to tell us what Sandy had for lunch!
Sam if we ever get your way we would do well on the shopping together- I would go to all the yarn stores with you and DH would go tot he bookshops with you! What we need to find is a place with lots of yarn stores and lots of secondhand bookshops- and then set ourselves a budget each or we wouldn't be able to get home. Sam maybe you would to make another trip to Seattle for it- and then we can catch up with Sandy and KatyNora too.
Not surprised you found the peanut butter recipe but couldn't let you miss it could we?

BTW I got 23 bananas for $1.75- frozen quite a few and kept some out for eating fresh.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sandy said:


> [
> 
> Oh and by the way Sam wouldn't mention what I had for lunch
> so I will confess. I don't eat fish and the chicken that was served was fried in the same fryer as the fish so I had 2 desserts! One a very delicious Lemon cake and the other a decadent chocolate mouse cake. It was totally delicious!
> ...


What a wonderful reason to need to eat two desserts. On my way our t for tea- but I will not have any dessert let alone 2.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh dear - i did forget to mention the lovely gifts sandy gave us - i have a bright red yarn wrist bad and a blue teaq bag holder. thank you again sandy. and i will add that along with sandy i had the lemon cake also - wish i could have gotten the recipe - it was wonderful.

i need to get to bed - will check in tomorrow.

sam



KatyNora said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> House work and laundry all done, didnt make it to the office. Bday party went well. Here is a couple of pics of sunrise Igot this last week and DGS with Daisy


The second sunrise pic is very beautiful.
And I love your home! Makes me want to roll over and lie down with the rest of the kids... And so nice to know not all people aside from me are abscessed with the industrial-rustic-contemporary-sterile-uncosy-cool-sleek-"clean-lined" interior... The dark-wood drawer-chest (and all the furniture) provides such a... homy feeling...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i so recognize your delemma myfanwy - everytime i am around my ex i am so glad i don't have to go home with her - that i have my own place to go to. i'll be standing right next to you pouring positive energy laced with patience over you from a bottomless urn.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sam! great to see you other than the avatar, and Katy Nora and Sandy! isn't it amazing how true a friendship can be built over such a distance. 
With the warmer weather my bread eater is not going through so much- but he has just come through hungry- good thing I did not scoff the whole loaf! With being on Jury Duty this morning I found it very hard to settle down to practicalities- the trial I nearly got selected for is a five day one- [expected] not very nice, but I was prepared to do my 'civic duty', but it was such a relief when I was challenged! The man was Samoan- and some of the names sounded familiar- maybe he knew me from somewhere? I am not sure, but maybe the people who have to turn up tomorrow have landed the two week trial. Tomorrow around two pm, I will ring the number we have been given- to find out if I have to go back for Wednesday. Whatever happens I am up $31 possibly $62- it all makes a difference. 
It has worked out really well not being needed tomorrow- because I can do my usual shopping trip- that perk is to continue for the next six months- then who knows?
I now have the lavender, thymus, and citronella for the flea deterrent, and the lady says my Isopropyl Alcohol, of which I have nearly a litre- will serve the purpose.
The woman in the shop suggested a bit of brewers yeast in the dogs diets should help too- I must try to find a more economical source.
My ex has a story that we would still be together [sob] if there had been the modern drugs to control my illness- funny how physical abuse can be completely forgotten? He was the trauma in my adult years!!! I am quite proud of having been able to get the situation to the point where we can be in the same room. 
Bronwen is bogged down in assignments- and with both children on holiday, it is hard for her to get the work done. But with Peter giving up his job- he has not quite yet worked his notice period- it should proove worthwhile , even though it has been a hard year for her.
I have an unexplained bill come in from Telecom- I think they are charging me for the email account that got infiltrated about three months ago- I won't ring tonight because the call will go to the Philipines, and with the best will in the world some things are impossible with second language speakers! It is annoying that these contracts go 'off shore' when we have so many out of work here-The Aluminium [aluminum] Smelter in Invercargill is possibly going to close because of a dispute over their power supply- if it does it will be drastic for the region. Our Dollar is too high, say the exporters, but one political party has come up with a hair brained scheme to print money to bring the currency down. The ramifications would be phenominal. For once I agree with the Prime Minister- I just hope he does not back down. 
I will be highly relieved when the US elections are over- don't like that sort of uncertainty...


----------



## Croxton (Oct 2, 2012)

Hello Adelaide from the UK. I am visiting Adelaide on a cruise in November can you recommend good things to see & do ?


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> wow, that is scary--little too close but you are okay even if it shook you up for a while. a year ago I "totaled" my car at an intersection half a block from where I live. My mind was on something else and it just takes that one second and you wake up with an airbag in your face. I will listen to music while I drive but never a book on tape or anything else to distract, but that doesn't help with other drivers making mistakes. We have a defensive driving class here for seniors, because we do tend to slow down with age. It is well worth it because you are given "tools" to help prevent accidents and be more defensive when someone does unexpected things like pulling out in front of you. Glad you are okay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for these words, so nice of you...

Well, my car has no airbag, and I was driving my husband beside me and my 5 year old sun was asleep in the children-seat in the back, and if anything, I am more of an aggressive driver than a slow one... And, well, I was speeding, but 10 km/h less would make little difference in this case - I rally think I was in his blind spot, because no normal person would ever do that intentionally. I was driving with probably 20 km/h more than he was and the angle he came in my lend made him even slower. Thanks God I had good brakes and there was no one in the other lend... and there were parked cars there, otherwise I would probably not dare turn the wheel (spinning is to be expected in such manurers and by-standers can be run over)... Well, I think I would only smash the car, I did manage to slow down very much, very fast, but still, to me it would have been a disaster...


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> I was just having a discussion on Zucchini and it brought to mind a recipe I have for making zucchini into pineapple. If anyone wants the recipe let me know and I will post it for everyone =)


I am very curious what a zucchini is.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Croxton said:


> Hello Adelaide from the UK. I am visiting Adelaide on a cruise in November can you recommend good things to see & do ?


why not PM Darowil and Althea- I am sure they would love to meet up!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Ms. Tess said:
> 
> 
> > I was just having a discussion on Zucchini and it brought to mind a recipe I have for making zucchini into pineapple. If anyone wants the recipe let me know and I will post it for everyone =)
> ...


that is the Italian -the french is Courgette

In other words an immature marrow


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > wow, that is scary--little too close but you are okay even if it shook you up for a while. a year ago I "totaled" my car at an intersection half a block from where I live. My mind was on something else and it just takes that one second and you wake up with an airbag in your face. I will listen to music while I drive but never a book on tape or anything else to distract, but that doesn't help with other drivers making mistakes. We have a defensive driving class here for seniors, because we do tend to slow down with age. It is well worth it because you are given "tools" to help prevent accidents and be more defensive when someone does unexpected things like pulling out in front of you. Glad you are okay.
> ...


You are obviously mean't to be here still! it sounds so scary.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

KateB
Thanks said:


> Is it the new season? Oh, and we in the US won't get it until about January. 'Can't wait until it comes on PBS here. Enjoy.


Yes it's a new season. I think this was the 3rd episode and it's just as good as before.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> I just missed having a car accident on our way home by ... luck, I guess, or lucky set of reactions in my part - but it did shake me some - another car got in my lane just before me, like maybe a meter, and I was driving with a bit more than 60km/h and this car came with a big angle, so it could not go fast before me either - I think the other driver probably did not see me at all, the "blind spot" in his/her side mirror, I guess.
> 
> OK, I whined a little here... or maybe not so little - but it is the middle of the night and I better go to bad.


Glad you're okay, that sounded really frightening.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > Ms. Tess said:
> ...


nope. Does not help much... Is marrow the... bone-brain?..


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank you all, you are so, SO nice!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > HandyFamily said:
> ...


One of the Cucurbita the vegetable marrow, according to my plant book


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm going to jump in here briefly - i will leave the catching up for after i get home.\
> 
> darowil - thank you so much for hostessing the tea party this week - i really appreciate it.
> 
> ...


Wow Sam, that's quite an itinerary! Glad you're enjoying your trip.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry, double post! :thumbdown:


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

please can someone point me in to the right page for the banana custard directions I have trawled through twice and remember reading it but can't find it again.
thanks lyn


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Croxton said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Adelaide from the UK. I am visiting Adelaide on a cruise in November can you recommend good things to see & do ?
> ...


I've PMed her already!

The photos on pg6 are of one area close to Adelaide. Hahndorf is about 20 minute drive away and the scenery is near there too (but it will almost certainly be brown by then)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> please can someone point me in to the right page for the banana custard directions I have trawled through twice and remember reading it but can't find it again.
> thanks lyn


Daralene and I were discussing using frozen bananas. They are delicious blended, I use my stick blender. Done with the banana still frozen. To me it is more like icecream, sorbet type thing. Amazing how different it tastes. Can add other fruits etc if you want, but I usually just do the banana. Give it a good blend so the lumps all go and it is creamy. And healthy and no WW pps.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

daralene said:


> Joe: So sorry for the ordeal in the Er it is so difficult to find the patience to wait for these things. I don't know about the laws of Texas, but such papers here are copied and given to each nearby hospital and treatment and the patient's own physician so that they are already in their records when such an occasion occurs. This saves a lot of headache and distress. A card is then carried with medicare card directing the staff to the patient's wishes. Also bracelets are available which can note desire for no resusitation, meds only or no CPR etc. and to on file papers. I hope this is available to you. Marlark Marge.
> 
> margewhaples
> PS I also carry a copy of my advance directive and power of attorney for medical care in my purse.
> ...


The form I use is folded in fourths and is provided to all Jehovah
witnesses due to the final issues with blood. marlark marge


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Rosaposa13, glad things are getting back to normal for you. So sorry about the loss of your
> DM though.
> 
> Althea, so sorry about your friend, a living memorial sounds like a lovely idea. I hope you post us pics of your Ashton.
> ...


Unfortunately it has been a fairly common event. The neighbors here are mostly hispanic and they celebrate almost every wkend.
Also usually lots of police helicoptors and ambulances on wkends as well between 8pm and 2 am they frequently patrol at least once an hour and repeatedly if they are looking for someone. Makes for very erratic ability to sleep. If I've had good sleep thru
the wk it doesn't matter so much, but the drinking and the devilry do. With a multicultural neighborhood we can have chinese, spanish and rock or modern rap all at the same time. Cacaphony reigns. Marge.


----------



## Croxton (Oct 2, 2012)

How do I find them, I am new to this site !!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> I was just having a discussion on Zucchini and it brought to mind a recipe I have for making zucchini into pineapple. If anyone wants the recipe let me know and I will post it for everyone =)


No need for request, just post.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

darowil said:


> melyn said:
> 
> 
> > please can someone point me in to the right page for the banana custard directions I have trawled through twice and remember reading it but can't find it again.
> ...


I... am trying to figure this - are these deep frozen bananas, or just cooled, or... I mean, whenever I froze something I can't even cut it with knife, how do you manage to beat them with the blender, I really would like to try that, but can't picture the process really... We are a family of banana-lovers, in all it's appearances. When my son was a baby I use to joke that he should not be let go in any of the banana-exporting countries, for he could cause national financial crisis by eating all the banana plantations... So anything banana-typed I would so want to try...

(ok, I won't say that really loud, but I do also eat still banana baby much... 
 one of the things I love since the time I was a baby - and remember it since than... )


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

It is 3:30 am and I couldn't stay awake any longer last eve so went to bed about 8:30 pm and now can't sleep. So I am up with all of you to keep me company. So glad Joe that you have weathered another storm. It is good to have one of those machines. I have had one for a couple of years. I don't need it much, but it and the medicine are there in case.
I have gone back to knittin the body of the "lagoon" colored shawl. I vacillate betw. them until both will soon be unable to carry with me. That young boy looked so enthralled with his dog, it is a joy to see. Love to all for now. Marge.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Croxton said:


> How do I find them, I am new to this site !!


What is it that you are looking for?


----------



## Croxton (Oct 2, 2012)

We are only in town for a day 7-7pm and had wondered about going to Hahndorf. Whether to hire a car etc.... Coatal towns etc.....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> I... am trying to figure this - are these deep frozen bananas, or just cooled, or... I mean, whenever I froze something I can't even cut it with knife, how do you manage to beat them with the blender, I really would like to try that, but can't picture the process really... We are a family of banana-lovers, in all it's appearances. When my son was a baby I use to joke that he should not be let go in any of the banana-exporting countries, for he could cause national financial crisis by eating all the banana plantations... So anything banana-typed I would so want to try...
> 
> (ok, I won't say that really loud, but I do also eat still banana baby much...
> one of the things I love since the time I was a baby - and remember it since than... )


deep frozen- if they are that frozen they may need a bit of time to soften, but mine don't come out that solid- but not defrost or you get mushy banana. I do just mash fresh bananas sometimes as well- they taste so different to whole ones.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> KateB
> Thanks said:
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so jealous ---- has Shirley McClain begun her role as the American Mother-in-Law? I can't wait to see her in that role.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Croxton said:


> We are only in town for a day 7-7pm and had wondered about going to Hahndorf. Whether to hire a car etc.... Coatal towns etc.....


Do you know to find your pm? and then reply to me?
You should get an email to click on, but also at the top of hte page Private Messages will light up with a number in it- the number of PMs you have. to send me a PM you have 2 options, you can click on reply from the one I sent you. Or you can click on my name in my box next to posting (i.e. click on darowil) that will take you to my details, click on the 'sendPM' and it will take to the page to send one straight to me.
Is it my photos you are looking for? Go to the bottom of the page. On the right hand side there are some numbers as well as a small box that says jump to page- put in the page number 6 and click nthe 'jump to page' button and it will take you to page.
When you are responding to a particular posting you can click on 'quote reply' under the posting and then the post will come up so we know what it relates to. Or use the persons 'name' helps too- and this is in the box too (darowil for me). A few like Sam have a different name, especially if they have a common name but as long as you use the name in the box they will know who youare talking to. If you hang around the TP long enough you will get to know who the names refer to.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

BTW I got even more walking done tonight! DH needed the car also and was going further than me so I walked again. And I choose sensibly.! Don't know about anyone else but I have 2 good days. Feeling compelled to do the right thing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> It is 3:30 am and I couldn't stay awake any longer last eve so went to bed about 8:30 pm and now can't sleep. So I am up with all of you to keep me company. So glad Joe that you have weathered another storm. It is good to have one of those machines. I have had one for a couple of years. I don't need it much, but it and the medicine are there in case.
> I have gone back to knittin the body of the "lagoon" colored shawl. I vacillate betw. them until both will soon be unable to carry with me. That young boy looked so enthralled with his dog, it is a joy to see. Love to all for now. Marge.


I woke early this morning- I managed to go back to bed after a few hours and am now trying to convince myslef that at 11pm it would be a good idea to go to bed.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> Ms. Tess said:
> 
> 
> > I was just having a discussion on Zucchini and it brought to mind a recipe I have for making zucchini into pineapple. If anyone wants the recipe let me know and I will post it for everyone =)
> ...


Could this be it??
Тиквички

Have no idea what that spells. It is green or yellow. Smooth skinned and very mild in flavor. The flesh is creamy white. Also called courgette in some other countries. Goes great with other veggies. I have even used zucchini in vegetarian lasagna in place of the pasta or just as an ingredient. Did you know you can even spiralize or shred it and use it for raw pasta if one is into eating a lot of raw veggies. You can use it in place of potato for french fries, but might not be as good for weight loss unless baked with a coating of flour, tempura, or bread crumbs some olive oil and salt. Parmesan cheese would be good added, but just a little if calories count. The blossoms make delicious fritters. You just coat them with a light batter or tempura and fry them. Well, I can't have much fried food but oh, for zucchini fries and the blossom fritters I will make an occasional exception. I have even just shred zucchini, lightly covered with olive oil that has fresh garlic crushed into it and then salt and pepper. Great alone or add some finely cut parsley or basil. A few slivers of red pepper would add some pretty color. Add a few crushed walnuts for a little extra crunch, protein, and you get some omega 3's.

Here is a recipe for Ratatouille, but there are many to be found:

This vegetable stew can be eaten on its own; served with meat, fish, or eggs; or tossed with pasta.
Everyday Food, June 2004
Martha Stewart

Prep Time 40 minutes
Total Time 1 hour
Yield Serves 8

Add to Shopping List
Ingredients

1/3 cup olive oil
2 medium onions, chopped
4 cloves garlic, minced
2 large eggplants, (2 pounds), peeled in strips and cut into 3/4-inch cubes
4 to 5 medium zucchini, (2 pounds), cut into 1-inch cubes
Coarse salt and ground pepper
3 yellow or red bell peppers, ribs and seeds removed, cut into 3/4-inch cubes
1 can (28 ounces) diced tomatoes
1 teaspoon dried thyme
1/2 cup chopped fresh basil

Directions

In a Dutch oven (or other heavy 5-quart pot with a tight-fitting lid), heat oil over medium heat. Cook onions, stirring occasionally, until soft, about 5 minutes. Add garlic; cook until fragrant, about 1 minute. Stir in eggplant and zucchini; season generously with salt and pepper.
Add 3/4 cup water; cover, and simmer until vegetables are beginning to soften, stirring once, about 5 minutes. Stir in bell peppers; simmer, covered, until softened, 5 minutes.
Stir in tomatoes and thyme; bring to a boil. Reduce heat to medium-low. Partially cover; simmer, stirring often, until vegetables are tender, 15 to 20 minutes. Remove from heat. If serving immediately, stir in basil. (If freezing, leave out basil.)


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> I will be highly relieved when the US elections are over- don't like that sort of uncertainty...


Oh my, you can say that again! I won't say anything about candidates or their politics/policies here, just that I can hardly wait for it to be over!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > HandyFamily said:
> ...


Bone marrow is the red-cell-rich substance that runs down the middle of a bone, but zucchini/courgette/marrow is a summer squash. Here's a picture of some young ones that still have the blossom attached.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

bellestarr12 said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


Ms Tess...
I would love to know how you do the zucchini into pineapple!!
At least I think it's you that said that??? :shock:

I did Myfanwy's pineapple with OJ and mint and love that.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Sam...You said how you loved that lemon cake. Myfanwy has a recipe for lemon tart at the opening of last week's tea party. 

Some time today I will have my first homemade banana custard. Have had it as a treat at the Farmer's Market where she puts a layer of freshly crushed pineapple or strawberries on it and you can add walnuts or melted dark chocolate if you want. I will probably put some raspberries on it that I got from the market.

LOL The first time I tried freezing banana I left the skin on. MISTAKE....Very hard to get the skin off. Got a tip recently from a knitting teacher. She said slice the bananas and put them on a cookie tray in the freezer until they are just frozen and then you can put them in baggies and store them. Well, that is if you can keep from eating them. I ate the frozen slices like candy. With this machine I can put the whole banana in......haven't used it yet so will have to let you know later how that goes.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Unfortunately it has been a fairly common event. The neighbors here are mostly hispanic and they celebrate almost every wkend. Also usually lots of police helicoptors and ambulances on wkends as well between 8pm and 2 am they frequently patrol at least once an hour and repeatedly if they are looking for someone. Makes for very erratic ability to sleep. If I've had good sleep thru the wk it doesn't matter so much, but the drinking and the devilry do. With a multicultural neighborhood we can have chinese, spanish and rock or modern rap all at the same time. Cacaphony reigns. Marge.


Marge, I can't stand the city noises here, either; I use a foam ear plug in the side I don't sleep on and find it helps. I am completely useless if I don't sleep (and crabby!).



darowil said:


> BTW I got even more walking done tonight! DH needed the car also and was going further than me so I walked again. And I choose sensibly.! Don't know about anyone else but I have 2 good days. Feeling compelled to do the right thing.


Good on ya, Darowil. I try to keep moving, too, especially now that the weather's turning; when it's cold, I seem to want to eat a lot more...not good.

Sam, you are going to need a while to rest up after your whirlwind days out there! But I can tell you are having a blast, and I'm happy for you.

I had thought (hoped) I would have today off (it is Columbus Day), but it is not so...so I must dash to get a shower and a bite of breakfast and then sit back down here to work. DD (she does have the day off) and I did make some progress on the Halloween costumes yesterday, though I never seem to get as much done as I'd like. Maybe this evening I won't be too tired to work on it more...but I am not hopeful, as it will be a full day. And if I can sit and knit, well, that's something.

I saw a link to the frozen banana "ice cream" somewhere...can't remember where. Let me see if I bookmarked it.

To all others--there is more I feel I should comment on, but didn't take notes, and I'm sorry--I continue to send positive & healing thoughts.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

http://www.thekitchn.com/how-to-make-creamy-ice-cream-w-93414

Yes, I did save it. 

Off to get ready for work now...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Croxton said:


> How do I find them, I am new to this site !!


By now if you look at the top of the page- Private Messages should show yellow- click on that- and the message Darowil has sent you can be opened up. Should have mentioned, welcome! so great you found us- and do drop by often!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Myfanwy...Your situation with your daughter is even more complicated knowing that your husband tried to turn your daughters against you. His violence extended beyond hurting you to them. I have seen this done here to, to my best friend. Her one son doesn't believe his dad anymore but is still affected by all the hateful things the dad put in his mind against her and it comes out. The other son still believes all he says, even though life shows it is completely different. The words of the father mean more to him than reality. How sad that your relationship with your daughter has been damaged by this man, which means his violence is still there. I'm sorry he will be there when you make your trip but glad you have found a way of dealing with it so that you don't isolate yourself from them. This is not an easy situation to be in, for sure. I pray you will not be affected by this but I also know that is not easy. Hugs.

By the way, it seems I have switched to New Zealand time. :lol: I was exhausted all day yesterday and then come time to go to sleep and I was awake till 5am. So much work to do today and not sure how long I will last on 3 hrs. sleep. 

Well, it is time for DH to take over the computer. Oh yes, the wedding he played for yesterday was actually for the President of the University. He thought it must be for his daughter and she must be out-of-town and they were arranging it for her, but it turned out it was the President that was getting married, and the person he thought was the mother of the bride turned out to be the bride. It was a small intimate wedding at their home/mansion. (Wish he could have taken pictures.) The reception was, however, very big. DH played solo piano for the wedding but he really enjoyed the musicians he got to play with at the reception and came home quite inspired. I love it when that happens. DS just played in Colorado Springs and said he advises anyone over 30 to stay out of a mosh pit. I had to look up what that means and oh my goodness. It sounds awful. I know he said some of the music is Reggae but that most is very loud and they are just one of many groups playing on this tour. Sure hope he stays safe and doesn't get influenced by the wrong people. At least he is older "40's" and not a young teen anymore.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > KateB
> ...


Yes, she was really good pitted against Maggie Smith!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> Myfanwy...Your situation with your daughter is even more complicated knowing that your husband tried to turn your daughters against you. His violence extended beyond hurting you to them. I have seen this done here to, to my best friend. Her one son doesn't believe his dad anymore but is still affected by all the hateful things the dad put in his mind against her and it comes out. The other son still believes all he says, even though life shows it is completely different. The words of the father mean more to him than reality. How sad that your relationship with your daughter has been damaged by this man, which means his violence is still there. I'm sorry he will be there when you make your trip but glad you have found a way of dealing with it so that you don't isolate yourself from them. This is not an easy situation to be in, for sure. I pray you will not be affected by this but I also know that is not easy. Hugs.
> 
> By the way, it seems I have switched to New Zealand time. :lol: I was exhausted all day yesterday and then come time to go to sleep and I was awake till 5am. So much work to do today and not sure how long I will last on 3 hrs. sleep.
> 
> Well, it is time for DH to take over the computer. Oh yes, the wedding he played for yesterday was actually for the President of the University. He thought it must be for his daughter and she must be out-of-town and they were arranging it for her, but it turned out it was the President that was getting married, and the person he thought was the mother of the bride turned out to be the bride. It was a small intimate wedding at their home/mansion. (Wish he could have taken pictures.) The reception was, however, very big. DH played solo piano for the wedding but he really enjoyed the musicians he got to play with at the reception and came home quite inspired. I love it when that happens. DS just played in Colorado Springs and said he advises anyone over 30 to stay out of a mosh pit. I had to look up what that means and oh my goodness. It sounds awful. I know he said some of the music is Reggae but that most is very loud and they are just one of many groups playing on this tour. Sure hope he stays safe and doesn't get influenced by the wrong people. At least he is older "40's" and not a young teen anymore.


Sadly it seems her dad's view is the one she believes. Mwyffanwy could see much more clearly, from my perspective- I still have hope though!
Sounds like it was quite a party that your DH was playing for! Not sure of the Mosh pit


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Myfanwy, I had to look up Mosh pit too and this is what wikipedia said about it. (I am thinking it is a good thing to stay out of the Mosh pit too! Daralene, you have one smart husband.)

_Moshing, in a strict sense, is a style of dance whose participants push or slam into each other. It is most associated with "aggressive" music genres, such as hardcore punk, rock and heavy metal. It has also been emerging in the heavier club genres like dubstep and drum and bass. It is primarily done to live music, although it can be done to recorded music.

Many variations of moshing exist, and can be done alone as well as in groups. Common events in moshing would be a "circle pit" or the more extreme wall of death, and are typically done in an area in the center of the crowd, generally closer to the stage, mosh pit or simply pit. A mosh pit can open up anywhere in the crowd by means of "crack-back" (where a group pushes back against everyone around them with their arms outstretched), people shoving each other into others until space is made, or simply swinging their arms and legs violently until space clears around them.

While moshing is seen as a form of positive feedback or expression of enjoyment, it has also drawn criticism over its dangerous nature. Injuries and a few deaths have been reported. However, it is generally agreed that moshers are not trying to harm one another, and that they follow an unwritten "moshing etiquette"._


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> http://www.thekitchn.com/how-to-make-creamy-ice-cream-w-93414
> 
> Yes, I did save it.
> 
> Off to get ready for work now...


Thank you! I bookmarked this and will probably make some when I get home, as I have several bananas in the freezer  And since bananas are now free on WW, it's a safe dessert. Yay!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

_____________________________________

Marilyn...Thank you, I knew you meant me.
I just did the same thing yesterday too. I get so confused with the boxes sometimes. My computer used to make it look much clearer but for some reason it is now confusing, or is it my mind. Ha Ha. Anyway, thank you so much.[/quote]

Daralene,
Thank you for understanding!
marilyn


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Whereas I was very uncertain that 'nana' refered to me- but without Nanacaren on board very often I think I am the only one using that signature- I did not want to appropriate sympathy that I did not warrant. 
BTW Darowil it was more a matter of someone having hit 'reply'- not 'quote reply', there were no boxes involved. I know I can find myself having a crisis of memory, even to whom I am responding- because no information shows up.

Marilyn- please do not feel I was criticising you- that was not my intention.[/quote]

Actually, I have no idea what I did that I came up with the wrong name, so again I am sorry. That said, I understand what you are saying and I do not feel criticized.
Bests,
marilyn


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > I will be highly relieved when the US elections are over- don't like that sort of uncertainty...
> ...


You're right about that, Belle. I think it's universal. When one of the Seattle shop owners found out Sam came from Ohio, she mentioned she had had customers over the weekend from Ohio, Florida, Iowa (I think) and Pennsylvania, all of which are so-called swing states. It seems that all the shop's out-of-state visitors must have been "refugees" from the saturation of political ads Sam had told us about during lunch. :lol: For myself, I admit to being a politics junkie (away from the Tea Party), but even I feel the need from a break from time to time.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

For some reason, my emails have been going to junk mail. I thought my friends were certainly being quiet! I have a lot to catch up on!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


Thank heaven for good books and Netflix, and watching TV shows online, where (so far) there are no political ads!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pammie..... I'm not getting TP e-mails either but they are not in the spam folder either. there are a few changesto the topics at the top of the page too. itis taking me a long time to get around. Oh well.... time to get cleaned up to go to gym to meet personal trainer. Seems silly to get clened up to go sweat but this hair looks likea bag lady.... Are you set up with pulmonologist yet?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> Dolly is adorable but Pammie, I love your big laid back guy on the sofa! That face says it all!
> marilyn


Thank you! He is the love of my life! I love my little pom, but Bailey really holds a special place in my heart. I had a yellow lab and a toy poodle and when I had to put them down, I said that I was going to get a labradoodle in honor of them. He is a mess, but I love him and he has such a cute personality. Actually, the pom does too. I would have a lot more dogs, but too expensive and I live in the city. I am short one dog now as DD took hers to her new apartment. We all miss him. I also have a cat that she might take as well. The jury is still out on that one!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Myfanwy, I had to look up Mosh pit too and this is what wikipedia said about it. (I am thinking it is a good thing to stay out of the Mosh pit too! Daralene, you have one smart husband.)
> 
> _Moshing, in a strict sense, is a style of dance whose participants push or slam into each other. It is most associated with "aggressive" music genres, such as hardcore punk, rock and heavy metal. It has also been emerging in the heavier club genres like dubstep and drum and bass. It is primarily done to live music, although it can be done to recorded music.
> 
> ...


mmmm won't be my style! Happy Day, 5!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> Sam...You said how you loved that lemon cake. Myfanwy has a recipe for lemon tart at the opening of last week's tea party.
> 
> Some time today I will have my first homemade banana custard. Have had it as a treat at the Farmer's Market where she puts a layer of freshly crushed pineapple or strawberries on it and you can add walnuts or melted dark chocolate if you want. I will probably put some raspberries on it that I got from the market.
> 
> LOL The first time I tried freezing banana I left the skin on. MISTAKE....Very hard to get the skin off. Got a tip recently from a knitting teacher. She said slice the bananas and put them on a cookie tray in the freezer until they are just frozen and then you can put them in baggies and store them. Well, that is if you can keep from eating them. I ate the frozen slices like candy. With this machine I can put the whole banana in......haven't used it yet so will have to let you know later how that goes.


I also make a rather nice yoghurt and lemon cake- that I can type up- but I am a bit busy this morning- my helper lady with the car is due soon, I will do the receipt later! Happy Monday/Tuesday!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Pammie..... I'm not getting TP e-mails either but they are not in the spam folder either. there are a few changesto the topics at the top of the page too. itis taking me a long time to get around. Oh well.... time to get cleaned up to go to gym to meet personal trainer. Seems silly to get clened up to go sweat but this hair looks likea bag lady.... Are you set up with pulmonologist yet?


Yes, on the 31st. I think however that he is the one about my sleep apnea. My CPAP machine has been broken for a while which could explain why I am tired and eating too much! Lack of sleep can be a real problem.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Myfanwy, I had to look up Mosh pit too and this is what wikipedia said about it. (I am thinking it is a good thing to stay out of the Mosh pit too! Daralene, you have one smart husband.)
> ...


Right back at you myfanwy!! hey, just in case I did not tell you, I am proud of my NZ friend! haha, even brag about her to some of my friends! As for your relationship with your daughter, you let God have a talk with her. You and all of us are praying for the situation. Hugs a bunch!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I guess I may be the only one who likes the changes Admin. has made to the site. I go to the "newest topics", then read the postings from the people on my buddy list (I never want to miss these!) and then I go to the unread topics and can sort them like before and just click on those I want to read and then I request that they all be marked as read and I've cleaned off the postings. I also like that you can see the pages showing all the items instead of having to read enough of them so that the others would scroll to the allotted number of postings.

The banana pudding sounds good...I have some bananas getting ripe so I may freeze them on the cookie sheet just as suggested and then put them away in a bag....good for muffins and quick bread also. Thanks so much for sharing these tips.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I guess I may be the only one who likes the changes Admin. has made to the site. I go to the "newest topics", then read the postings from the people on my buddy list (I never want to miss these!) and then I go to the unread topics and can sort them like before and just click on those I want to read and then I request that they all be marked as read and I've cleaned off the postings. I also like that you can see the pages showing all the items instead of having to read enough of them so that the others would scroll to the allotted number of postings.
> 
> The banana pudding sounds good...I have some bananas getting ripe so I may freeze them on the cookie sheet just as suggested and then put them away in a bag....good for muffins and quick bread also. Thanks so much for sharing these tips.


You are not the only one who likes the new and improved changes the Admin. has done. Yesterday, I was chatting around on a couple of topic forums about these changes.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Pammie..... I'm not getting TP e-mails either but they are not in the spam folder either. there are a few changesto the topics at the top of the page too. itis taking me a long time to get around. Oh well.... time to get cleaned up to go to gym to meet personal trainer. Seems silly to get clened up to go sweat but this hair looks likea bag lady.... Are you set up with pulmonologist yet?


Jynx: I pmed admin and was able to reinstate e-mails and straighten some of the inherent problems I was having. Marlark Marge.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Myfanwy, I had to look up Mosh pit too and this is what wikipedia said about it. (I am thinking it is a good thing to stay out of the Mosh pit too! Daralene, you have one smart husband.)
> 
> However, it is generally agreed that moshers are not trying to harm one another, and that they follow an unwritten "moshing etiquette".[/i]


____________________________________
Oh yes, husband would never be near a job with loud music and a mosh pit. The wedding was classical piano and the reception was jazz. It is darling son out in Colorado Springs that I am hoping stays wise and thank goodness felt it wasn't the thing to do when he was done playing and the other bands were....The Mosh Pit. Guess he wanted to get close, but a mistake. Never heard of mosh pits before.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I like some of the new changes as well.... but it used to be that if I clicked on the Unread Topics... I did not have to comment, and that thread would disappear from my list. Now, I have to scroll down to a new thread. If I use the far left button for new... it works great but doesn't hold. I have to keep going back and clicking on it. I also can't use the stuff on the right that is supposed to take me to my last post on the thread. It doesn't work for me. I use My Topics, but that is not always the fastest way. I'm sure it is all operator error...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Oops.... my bad


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pammie,,,, Dr.Foster runs the sleep apnea clinic here in Richardson. He was my first pulmonologist. I'm seeing someone else now. Can't the same Dr. do both things for you? (I'm just supposing that the GP wanted some other things done... maybe just the sleep apnea resolution will take care of any shortness of breath....) Send me a PM with that Dr. name.... as I'm not sure I've found a good match yet..... Still waiting for test results and it has been 2 weeks....


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, hope everybody's having a great day, I'll have to get caught up in a little bit but wanted to share what just got off the hooks a few minutes ago. I still need to block it but not too bad I don't think.


How absolutely darling, I wish I was capable of something like that!!!

marilyn


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Sorry to hear about all the problems navigating around on KP. 

Just had to tell you that I made the frozen banana ice cream (custard texture) in the machine and it was soooooo good. DH couldn't believe we could have it at home now. I never thought to take a picture, but next time I will. It is just like ice cream, but I think better and as far as I know, healthier. I'm sure it is a carb so I will have to go easy but I really enjoyed it. You can use the whole banana in the machine and just push it through and out it comes. A lot cheaper to do it Darowil's way though with the stick blender. :thumbup: At least the machine was on sale and a $5 coupon.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


Here in the US we can get very decadent with zuchinni! Among other ways of eating it perfectly healthy in vegetable stews, I like to cut the zucchini into circles, dip them in a batter and deep fat fry! Dunk them in ranch dressing and I am in food heaven!

I also like to fill the blossoms with a goat/ parm cheese with bits of green onion [scallions] twist the top of the blossom and also deep fry for a few moments. Delicious! And, of course, make zucchini bread! I have a friend who makes zucchini bread using agave nectar instead of sugar so if your trying to save a few calories that's the way to go. I like mine sweeter though so I go for the sugar.

marilyn


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, hope everybody's having a great day, I'll have to get caught up in a little bit but wanted to share what just got off the hooks a few minutes ago. I still need to block it but not too bad I don't think.


So glad it passed Bruno'sinspection..... Great yarn and it turned out great.... (So glad dog situation was resolved. I was just going to look up Joshua to see if it was doable...)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone, hope everybody's having a great day, I'll have to get caught up in a little bit but wanted to share what just got off the hooks a few minutes ago. I still need to block it but not too bad I don't think.
> ...


Thank you, I think you can, it's a fairly simple pattern really, just have to keep track of your increases every so many inches but I used a stitch marker for that and it went pretty fast, the crochet border was even easier than I expected.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone, hope everybody's having a great day, I'll have to get caught up in a little bit but wanted to share what just got off the hooks a few minutes ago. I still need to block it but not too bad I don't think.
> ...


Thank you, I love the Brown Sheep Wool, it's wonderful to work with, and the company is just down the road less than 15 miles in Mitchell, Nebraska so the price is really good at my LYS. Bruno is not happy with me at this moment, I clipped his nails, poor guy, but he's better about it than the dogs, when clipping theirs you'd think I was taking a foot instead of some nail. lol...Sphynx could care less as long as I'm holding her she's happy. lol

Well, I'm going to curl up and watch the Texans play and work on the other sweater. Have a good evening all.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Pammie,,,, Dr.Foster runs the sleep apnea clinic here in Richardson. He was my first pulmonologist. I'm seeing someone else now. Can't the same Dr. do both things for you? (I'm just supposing that the GP wanted some other things done... maybe just the sleep apnea resolution will take care of any shortness of breath....) Send me a PM with that Dr. name.... as I'm not sure I've found a good match yet..... Still waiting for test results and it has been 2 weeks....


I totally agree. My allergies have gotten worse and I do think affects my breathing. I really wish I could have gotten in sooner, but this guy is supposed to be good. He's out of Baylor Garland, Dr. Awad.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

glad you three got to Acorn Knit Shop. Was Karen the owner still there??? I miss her and the Thursday night group. joe p.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Joe P said:


> glad you three got to Acorn Knit Shop. Was Karen the owner still there??? I miss her and the Thursday night group. joe p.


Acorn is a winner, Joe. We spent quite a while there and got some lovely goodies. I don't know if Karen is still the owner but did hear one of the clerks tell someone that the owner was out of town. Otherwise, we might have asked to talk to the owner and tell her she's still in your thoughts. Of the several places we visited, Acorn is the one I liked best, although So Much Yarn was a very close second.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Well at last I've got an available computer! I've been waiting since 3opm and it is now 6:25. I wish I knew what the stumbling block was. The only time I can really skidoodle
is at 4:30 in the am. A difficult day today as this am was foggy until about 1:00 pm and then turned very hot. One does not know what to wear and hate carrying clothes and jackets back and forth. Someone picked the lock on our locked cupboards at the center, because when we arrived this am the cupboards were standing open. Only 2 of us have keys and they are double locked. So now we have to change all the locks. 
Tomorrow is tai chi and I sure need it. I am so stove up that I could hardly force myself out of bed this am and
move around at all today. Hoping tomorrow helps. I also made an appointment with the doc. Don't know if there is anything they can do. I am reluctant to use current med regimes with the trouble I have had with those I have tried.
Worked on the "lagoon" shawl today at the center. Will check in later. marlark Marge.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I have tried to e mail KAREN at Acorn but they don't get it. humpf. joe p.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Joe P said:


> I have tried to e mail KAREN at Acorn but they don't get it. humpf. joe p.


Joe, telepathy works for some people! haha, I have never found it that way for me, but then I guess one needs to be serious to use that method of communication?

I hope you and yours are all doing well!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > HandyFamily said:
> ...


summer squash


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

daralene said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > Ms. Tess said:
> ...


Тиквички yes, that is it


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

darowil said:


> Anita H said:
> 
> 
> > KP is wonderful, I feel like I already know many of you and consider you friends. Since I am pretty stuck at home right now, it is like keeping in touch with lots of good friends all over the world. .
> ...


I do understand Darowil, I really do miss meeting friends for coffee and just being able to jump in the car and go shopping. Now it takes lots of planning and then hoping that Bob doesn't pitch a fit when it comes time to leave. It is like someone came in and replaced my independent, non-jealous, couldn't care less about my being gone husband with someone who just looks like him. It is just so strange. I have a doctor appointment tomorrow and spent the day preparing him for me leaving but I know from experience that when the time comes, it will be an argument about why he can't go with me and why he has to go to bed, it is the only safe place for him to be while I'm gone, or have what he calls a babysitter. Really I don't mean to complain, I just wonder if other stroke patients have the same issues. This is one time that I am really glad that I am basicly a homebody otherwise there would be no way I could keep him at home. Some times I wait until he is sound asleep then sneak out, just go to Walmart and wander around. I'm so glad they are open 24 hours a day. Sometimes he catches me but since his short term memory is gone, he forgets by morning. That always kind of makes me smile, like I got one over on him, reminds me of being a teenager and sneaking out. Of course then I always got caught, hahaha, my parents were so good that I couldn't get away with anything.


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm going to jump in here briefly - i will leave the catching up for after i get home.\
> 
> darowil - thank you so much for hostessing the tea party this week - i really appreciate it.
> 
> ...


Sam, it was so good to read your message and to know that you are having such a good time. You will have to post some pictures when you get home of the yarn that "jumped" into your bag.

All the food your eating sounds so good. It is wonderful to travel and have some different foods.

I agree with you on the VA. It really is a shame that our vets have to work so hard just to get the health care they deserve. I have never even registered with the VA but I guess I really should. I'm sure it would help with the cost of my prescriptions if nothing else. Maybe I will someday.

My goodness that plum ice cream sounds wonderful, how about getting the recipe for us. I might even break out my ice cream maker for that.

Enjoy the rest of your trip and am so glad that you have been able to join the TP this week even though your not home.


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

darowil said:


> melyn said:
> 
> 
> > please can someone point me in to the right page for the banana custard directions I have trawled through twice and remember reading it but can't find it again.
> ...


That sounds so good. Too bad I didn't pick up any bananas at the store, now I really want a banana smoothie before I go to bed. I didn't even know you could freeze bananas, now I won't be forced to throw any out ever again. Thanks.


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Myfanwy, I had to look up Mosh pit too and this is what wikipedia said about it. (I am thinking it is a good thing to stay out of the Mosh pit too! Daralene, you have one smart husband.)
> 
> _Moshing, in a strict sense, is a style of dance whose participants push or slam into each other. It is most associated with "aggressive" music genres, such as hardcore punk, rock and heavy metal. It has also been emerging in the heavier club genres like dubstep and drum and bass. It is primarily done to live music, although it can be done to recorded music.
> 
> ...


My goodness, I sort of knew what moshing is but to see it written out like that sound horrible. I can't imagine what anyone would get out of being imvolved in something like that. I guess "to each his own".


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

My younger daughter went to a concert that had a Mosh Pit. She came home late, and went right to her bedroom. Very unusual!! Of course, I followed her! Her hair was matted with blood down the side. She said she wanted to check out what the Mosh Pit was like, so she went in, and immediately was "bumped" so hard, she went down. To the other Mosher's credit, they all moved back so she could be helped up, and a couple of them took her to the Red Cross tent to be fixed up.
Have you ever seen huge sports guys "bump chests"? That is what a Mosh Pit is, except they "bump everything"!
My daughter is fine, and she still goes to concerts, but stands out of the way now. lol I told her if she wants to die, let me do it to make up for all the years she has tortured me! hahaha

Roberta



Anita H said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Myfanwy, I had to look up Mosh pit too and this is what wikipedia said about it. (I am thinking it is a good thing to stay out of the Mosh pit too! Daralene, you have one smart husband.)
> ...


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh Roberta, you gave me a good laugh. I don't have kids but I wonder if my Mom ever felt that way about me. I was the youngest and I think I put my parents through more than the rest of my brothers and sisters combined. I was a bit of a wild child for a few years. I'm sure I added to their grey hair but I loved them dearly and know they felt the same.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

AnitaH,
I was also my parents wild child, but only because my middle sister got married, and had to settle down. I remember, when I was 19, (living on my own, and had a full time job), I decided I was going to take a vacation. I had never been on a vacation before, so I hadn't really thought it out very well. My father told me that he and my mom couldn't take a vacation at the time I wanted, so I would have to wait. lol I told him they were not invited; it would just be me. He FORBADE me to go!!! So, like the good little 19 yr old that I was, I left when they were at work. hahaha I only went up one state to visit some friends! He found out where I was, and called me to tell me he was flying out to come drive home with me. I told him I wouldn't be there when he showed up, and then hung up on him. 
My father, since then, has always told people (especially boyfriends) that my middle name is Trouble! lol BUT!! I am his favorite daughter now, so all is good. Yes, he actually told me that. My other sisters give him too much grief, and I make him laugh.
Oh well.  We just don't tell the other sisters. lol

Roberta



Anita H said:


> Oh Roberta, you gave me a good laugh. I don't have kids but I wonder if my Mom ever felt that way about me. I was the youngest and I think I put my parents through more than the rest of my brothers and sisters combined. I was a bit of a wild child for a few years. I'm sure I added to their grey hair but I loved them dearly and know they felt the same.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

All right, so it is a vegitable in pineaple. And I thought - can't really imagine why - that it was some animal product...

I was so shocked to see bulgarian here - I thought I had messed something.

and









It is something we - my family, I mean - really, really love!
I'll post some recipes for it too, but just not now, now I will only try to read some, I feel the coming migraine attack and have lots of work and you all write so fast! How can I keep up...



daralene said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > Ms. Tess said:
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> LOL The first time I tried freezing banana I left the skin on. MISTAKE....Very hard to get the skin off. Got a tip recently from a knitting teacher. She said slice the bananas and put them on a cookie tray in the freezer until they are just frozen and then you can put them in baggies and store them. Well, that is if you can keep from eating them. I ate the frozen slices like candy. With this machine I can put the whole banana in......haven't used it yet so will have to let you know later how that goes.


Like you I first froze them with the skin on- it is most definitely a mistake! I just peel them and put them in a freezer bag whole.
Actually Handy Family I have just realised that mine do not freeze solid. I break them into about 3 pieces straight from the freezer before blending them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> http://www.thekitchn.com/how-to-make-creamy-ice-cream-w-93414
> 
> Yes, I did save it.
> 
> Off to get ready for work now...


Yep- thats how I do mine and it is delicious. Even if you don't like bananas it is worth trying as it is different- I'm not guareenting you will like it of course in this case. 
And of course for Sam I see adding a little peanut butter was one suggestion.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Myfanwy, I had to look up Mosh pit too and this is what wikipedia said about it. (I am thinking it is a good thing to stay out of the Mosh pit too! Daralene, you have one smart husband.)
> 
> _Moshing, in a strict sense, is a style of dance whose participants push or slam into each other. It is most associated with "aggressive" music genres, such as hardcore punk, rock and heavy metal. It has also been emerging in the heavier club genres like dubstep and drum and bass. It is primarily done to live music, although it can be done to recorded music.
> 
> ...


Sounds horrid- think I might keep away to- but then again I am just slightly over 30- my oldest is 28!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.thekitchn.com/how-to-make-creamy-ice-cream-w-93414
> ...


Thinking I migh thave to go and have one and its great that they are now free. How bout I go and have one and post a photo?

Well that took about 10 minutes including taking the photo and getting it onto the computer.
HOwever once I started I realsied that I don't use the stick mixer- I use the little bowl that comes with it. ANd sometimes like tonight it needs a little spolash of some liquid (I use milk, but so little won't influence the WW points.) THis was two bananas by the way. Now to finsih eating it before it melts.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Anita H said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Anita H said:
> ...


And they wouldn't have forgotten I'm sure!
And yes it does happen to other stroke patients- not all it depends on which part of the brain is affected. I think learning to live with someone who has been easy and whose personality changes so dramatically would be one of the really things to deal with. At least it is helped that he doesn't remember when you have been 'naughty', but it means you really can't prepare him as he will forget what you have said.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Anita H said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > melyn said:
> ...


Just take note of Daralenes and mine comments about peeling them first!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

For tea tonight we had Mexican Casserole-6.5 Weight Watcher Points (9 in the new system). Almost fogot to say it came from the website I posted on page 1 that 5mmdpns had posted on a previous TP. As I was going to be out all day I simply browned the minced beef with the onions and then threw it all in the slow cooker on low. And it worked really well. Just realised I forgot the sour cream- and it wasn't missed. Well that helps make up for the fact that I served it for 4 not the 6 it should have been. And we liked it so much we ate it all! But Maryanne is coming for tea soon so I will wait till she comes and make the last half do 3 as it should.
Managed over an hour walking again just going about what I was doing for the dauy.
As I have a large of amount ot do before my Biblwe Study tomorrow morning and it is now after 9pm I had better go and do it. WIthout looking at tonights newsletter. See you all tomorrow (or later for most of you)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good Tuesday Morning. The bananas look scrumptious. Will need to pick some up and try this. Yesterday went to Orthopedic doc since I had been having trouble for some time with one of my replaced hips. I had been putting it off (silly I know) cause I just couldn't face a big surgery now. Replacement fine! Do have bursitis, tendonitis, and back issues. Got one shot for bursitis, will go next week for another in area for tendonitis and back to see dr in Nov. Hopefully won't need arthroscopy for tendonitis in groin area but we will see. What a relieve and I finally got a full nights sleep without pain and was able to get up this morning without pain. Have another dr appointment this morning to have thyroid levels checked. Boy getting older sure can be filled with challenges but I always enjoyed a challenge so I'll plunge ahead. My oldest daughter and I were talking about how fast her kids were growing up and she said she realized I was almost 60 and was shocked; said she has me in her mind as still being in my early 40s. LOL 

When I get back home I plan to work more on the afghan I'm making my youngest DD. Wish I could knit faster but it will get done by Christmas. I then signed upto do the KAL shawl that begins in Jan. Very excited about doing this.
She will be home from college for Thanksgiving and is bringing a new friend with her to spend a few days here. Boy do I miss her but am very proud of her and her accomplishments her first semester away. She is workng so hard.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Settleg, good to hear from you- and that medical issues are improving, glad it proved less serious than you had thought!


I have to go back to court tomorrow- once again the only certainty is that I will eventually be another $31 richer, although strictly speaking I should have said later today! At least this time I have got the buses figured out- and I will take my knitting. It was the first time I had served at this particular court- and I was not a 100% sure of their proceedure. Had to borrow some money to catch the bus- have got out of the habit of collecting my small change for bus fares. Am in the middle of making a 'bara brith' or welsh fruit bread for a bit of variety in the diet. Because mum was north Welsh I am trying the yeasted version- also high quantities of Baking powder/soda don't suit my system- tend to get bloated!

Looking forward to more recipes, Handy Family!!!...


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Marilyn K.
I also like to fill the blossoms with a goat/ parm cheese with bits of green onion [scallions said:


> twist the top of the blossom and also deep fry for a few moments. Delicious! And, of course, make zucchini bread! I have a friend who makes zucchini bread using agave nectar instead of sugar so if your trying to save a few calories that's the way to go. I like mine sweeter though so I go for the sugar.
> 
> marilyn


Love your treatment of the blossoms. Have done them like you, but never thought of stuffing them. Wow. Of course, I don't need the cheese but just think about next time I have company when the blossoms are available. Thanks for the idea. Quite exciting. Just the blossoms alone were great but this is just such a lovely idea.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> Well at last I've got an available computer! I've been waiting since 3opm and it is now 6:25. I wish I knew what the stumbling block was. The only time I can really skidoodle
> is at 4:30 in the am. A difficult day today as this am was foggy until about 1:00 pm and then turned very hot. One does not know what to wear and hate carrying clothes and jackets back and forth. Someone picked the lock on our locked cupboards at the center, because when we arrived this am the cupboards were standing open. Only 2 of us have keys and they are double locked. So now we have to change all the locks.
> Tomorrow is tai chi and I sure need it. I am so stove up that I could hardly force myself out of bed this am and
> move around at all today. Hoping tomorrow helps. I also made an appointment with the doc. Don't know if there is anything they can do. I am reluctant to use current med regimes with the trouble I have had with those I have tried.
> Worked on the "lagoon" shawl today at the center. Will check in later. marlark Marge.


Marge, so sorry to hear you are having problems moving with the stiffness. Hope there is something to help you.
I can believe that someone stole the goodies by picking the locks at your center. Can you believe they did this to me at the Cancer Center. I went to get the snacks for the people having chemo and the cupboards were bare. I'll bet they took all that food to sell. Second time they did it they took the locks right out of the cupboards and there was just a hole there where the lock was, but to steal from senior citizens and those with cancer.....doesn't say anything good does it.

Be well dear and prayers that you will get some relief. We all care about you.
Hugs


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Anita H said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Anita H said:
> ...


What a difficult situation Anita. Not everyone reacts like this but I'm sure there are many who do. Right after my mother's mild stroke she was more like a little girl. I went and stayed with her for a short time and she was sulking in a chair when I had another relative coming over to see me. She wasn't like my mother but my child. It must depend on what part of the brain is effected. I know the inner essence of the person is the same but it sure does change someone.

Please to check to see what your benefits are with the VA. You deserve your benefits and whatever will help will make us as citizens very happy. You served us and you deserve it. Love and Hugs :thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


Thanks for the photo Darowil. Yes, isn't that wonderful. I love the texture too. The machine actually came with a recipe book and one says to freeze sections of an orange and put them through and you have banana/orange. You can use other fruit too. I love the idea of PB but I guess that would change the points as might the other fruit. I learned about a PB powder that might be able to be used in something like this. It was mentioned on the unofficial WW section on Facebook where people talk about what and how they are doing.

You are doing so good with the walking. Thank you for the inspiration.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Anita H said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: So funny, here we are on opposite sides of the world doing the same mistakes and wonderful things. Love it.
Hugs


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I went to the optician's yesterday as I was having problems with my left eye - had had a flashing light at one side which disappeared after a day, but left a grey line where it had been. Thankfully it's nothing to worry about and the very nice (and very young!) opthalmist said that some of the 'gel' that fills your eye sort of rips off and that's the light I saw. Seemingly it's only dangerous if it feels like a curtain is being pulled over the eye because that could signal a tear in the retina. I was very glad that it wasn't anything to worry about, but something which (as he nicely put it) comes with age.  :roll:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

settleg said:


> Good Tuesday Morning. The bananas look scrumptious. Will need to pick some up and try this. Yesterday went to Orthopedic doc since I had been having trouble for some time with one of my replaced hips. I had been putting it off (silly I know) cause I just couldn't face a big surgery now. Replacement fine! Do have bursitis, tendonitis, and back issues. Got one shot for bursitis, will go next week for another in area for tendonitis and back to see dr in Nov. Hopefully won't need arthroscopy for tendonitis in groin area but we will see. What a relieve and I finally got a full nights sleep without pain and was able to get up this morning without pain. Have another dr appointment this morning to have thyroid levels checked. Boy getting older sure can be filled with challenges but I always enjoyed a challenge so I'll plunge ahead. My oldest daughter and I were talking about how fast her kids were growing up and she said she realized I was almost 60 and was shocked; said she has me in her mind as still being in my early 40s. LOL
> 
> When I get back home I plan to work more on the afghan I'm making my youngest DD. Wish I could knit faster but it will get done by Christmas. I then signed upto do the KAL shawl that begins in Jan. Very excited about doing this.
> She will be home from college for Thanksgiving and is bringing a new friend with her to spend a few days here. Boy do I miss her but am very proud of her and her accomplishments her first semester away. She is workng so hard.


I love your avatar by the way!
So sorry you have been in pain. That truly is a difficult part of getting older. Glad you don't need a hip replacement but those other ailments aren't fun either. So good that the shot helped and gave you relief.

Isn't it nice though that we have people who think we are younger and will always keep us that way in their mind.
Hugs


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > bellestarr12 said:
> ...


all fruit is now free of points. And a small of pb would not have a big impact. 1 teaspoon is 1 pp- just looked it up. Like the idea of the frozen orange with it- and that being more liquidy might help with the need for a bit of liquid.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> I went to the optician's yesterday as I was having problems with my left eye - had had a flashing light at one side which disappeared after a day, but left a grey line where it had been. Thankfully it's nothing to worry about and the very nice (and very young!) opthalmist said that some of the 'gel' that fills your eye sort of rips off and that's the light I saw. Seemingly it's only dangerous if it feels like a curtain is being pulled over the eye because that could signal a tear in the retina. I was very glad that it wasn't anything to worry about, but something which (as he nicely put it) comes with age.  :roll:


Kate, so glad your eye will be ok. It is good to have it checked even if it turns out to be just aging and not the retinal tear as better for them to decide than us, so good for you checking it out. I had the same thing and they called in a retinal specialist, but it was just age thank goodness. Well not thank goodness for the age LOL, but that it was ok.

;-)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Or dear- this getting older isn't fun- how many are commenting on things associated with aging bodies. But we all have to face it (well most of us hope we are around long enough to experience some of it). I really should eat better- I already feel better for it after only a couple of days. My dcotor was very upset when we were reading up on something I had and it said it occurs in older people. She said 'we're not older!" I agree I'm not older. After all I can't get a seniors card for a few years so I can't be older!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Well, I'm almost have the house ready for the company. What a relief. Had made up my mind they would just have to take it as I am but I can't do that. It is wonderful to have company as it makes me get the whole house done at once and I sort through things more. Funny, I don't feel it is clean unless I get the laundry room done, where they won't go, have my cupboards clean, where they probably won't go, clean the fridge, stove, etc. Guess I should have company even more often. A lot of work but it is so nice when you get it all done. Now this morning I have to tackle the area next to the hide-a-bed in the family room that is surrounded by WIP's and all the tools of the trade, plus books all over. I have books from the library on felting purses, felting animals, knitting patterns, and some of my own that are knitting books without patterns but humorous about the life of a knitter. Then all the health and nutrition books. Where will I put them all. Maybe upstairs in one of the guest bedrooms that won't be used. Of course they will end up back down here. :roll:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


True!! Wonder about getting the orange seeds out before or after frozen? Just think of the possibilities though if all fruit is free!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


before I think.

I just went in to check that DH was OK. A very strange noise was coming from the bedroom and he is normally asleep by now. He's fine- just laughing at the book he is reading. He has a odd laugh but didn't recogonise it especially as I expected him to be asleep. Hes still giggling away in there.Well I have managed to keep up with KP and do my questions ofr tomorrow so now bed is called for. (1120pm).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I could do with some visitors Daralene as well. How about coming over? Maybe after your visitors have gone. lol.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I was my DM's wild child, but not like wild is today! If curfew was 10:00, I came home at 10:15. The good thing is she didn't know everything I did. Now with all of the technology, I feel like I know too much. We have an app, Find Your Friends, where you can locate on a map where your friends are. So, I could see that she was at her ex-BF's, the one I didn't like. She is definitely exercising her independence since she moved out! It is going to be interesting defining our new roles!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I was definitely my Mom's wild child----being surrounded with 4 brothers older than me and 3 brothers younger than me who always got preferential treatment (boys and farmwork are much more prerable than little girswl), I had to assert myself to even get noticed. I certainly picked the wrong things to be noticed for....but thanksfully, some maturity kicked in by 20 and I turned out to be totally the opposite of truble---I'm the peacemmaker in the family....I didnt' give Mom gray hairs, but I think she tore her hair out; she wore a wig from the time I was 16 because I was too busy with jobs and school activities to do her hair every day.

Sam, if you can snag the plum ice cream recipe, I'll trade for the apple pie recipe we had at Fr. Henry's -- his companion of many years (a whole nother story) made it using canola oil and it was fabulous. We had a gret time with and I realized just how important our trip was to him so will be doing more of them in the near future.

Made it through a tough weekend and we have our GS this week while DD is in San Jose at a conference. I think we'll get the haircut done and work on getting him to try different foods. So far, he's tackled tacos (mostly just the shell, but it's a start), ham and green beans (successful) and tonight is meatloaf and mashed potatoes. He's basically a chicen nuggets, pizza, raw vegetables and fruit, peanut butter, bread, ham, and crawers and dried fruit kind of kid...I want him to exapand to cooked vegetables and pork, chicken, and beef meals. Will try turkey breast and spaghetti later in the week. Any wise advice out there to increase a picky food eater's variety?

I fear stokes more than just about anything---my Mom had several and I traveled from Chicago to Tampa just about every 6 weeks for 3 years -- she was so strong the first two and bounced back, but the last one was too devastaing. She was boderline diabetic also and I don't think she did all she could do to offset the diseases. But at age 83, she felt she had lived longer than she had expected.

My DH's cholesterol is way too high and I've pulled all kinds of articles for self-education, but am not seeing changes in diet, thoughtfullness or doctor appointment. I think his answer is going to be medication and I'm hoping the Dr. impresses upon him the need to manage diet, etc. I have such flash backs to my Mom --- I sure don't want that with DH....he's 6'5 and 230 lbs.; not sure how much I can keep him mobile. I'm hoping the light goes on, but he polished off a bag of cookies and cheese popcorn in the last two days--maybe some sort of denial?

Enough of my ranting. I didn't sleep a wink last night, so I'm off for a nap.

love to all.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

checking in and out, dogs at the groomers, cat back from the vet and laundry and cleaning all day take care, joe p


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I'm back from dr again. He sending me to a rheumatologist. Maybe we can forgo the hand and tendonitis surgery. Sure hope so. As dr.reminded me, and I think he attributed it to Betty Davis, getting old is not for sissies. How true! 

Just finished cleaning the carpet in living room; elder pug had an "accident". Now to do some knitting. Check in again later.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey, everyone...finally made it back and got caught up. I took DD to work this morning, as Bub is off today, and the balloon fiesta (hot air balloons) is going on--saw lots of balloons in the air this morning and of course the traffic was worse than usual through there. I've never actually been out to the field--too much crowd for me--but we see the balloons every year at some point. Sometimes, they even come far enough south to be over our neighborhood and we can wave at the people flying in them.

Yesterday was a long, long day at work. I ended up having to stay over and then I was too tired to do much; I restarted the shawl for the third time (the charm? ) on yet smaller needles and changed the chart just a little. I don't know why I can't get going with this one! Well, I may put it aside for a bit and do something else...I still need a Christmas stocking for GD and DD wants a cowl, as she will be working outside for the next few weeks and thinks it will work better than a scarf for staying put. As soon as she picks a pattern, I'll be working on that.

The Boys are loving the cooler weather--this morning, the white cat was ripping through the house like a mad thing! He literally bounced off the wall and some furniture. :shock: It's great that he's so energetic at his age, but really, I don't want him to hurt himself or break something!

Today is grocery market day, and I'm hoping to get supplies for making chili (I'll give y'all my recipe at some point); I throw it in the crock pot and then pig out.  A little cornbread on the side makes it all just right. I also found a recipe for apple cider glazed chicken that I'm going to try. It sounds good, anyway.

Anita, I hope you are taking care of yourself; Marge, Joe, all who need health blessings, I send good thoughts, as always!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

humm yumm, time for some good ole comfort food while the weather is wet cold and nasty outside! Found this in my inbox this morning and could not help but pass this on! What a nice treat for those noodley lasagna people! And Joe, you are not excluded as you dont have that gluten intolerance!! Here it is copy and pasted for you all!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
This recipe is perfect for 8 ounce wide-mouth Masons (the jars, not the dudes.) 

Lazy Lasagna- this is a loosey goosey recipe, do as you like!
12 ounce wide egg noodles

1 pound ricotta
1 egg
1 hand full Parmesan cheese
1/2 tsp kosher salt
2 cups mozzarella cheese

3 cups favorite marinara sauce
12 (8 ounce) wide-mouth mason jars or 1 9×13 inch baking dish

Boil noodles according to package directions. Drain and add back to the pot. Mix in 2 cups of sauce. In a bowl mix together ricotta, egg, Parmesan cheese, salt, and mozzarella. Fold cheese mixture gently into the noodles, do not over stir. Place in greased jars or baking dish and top with the remaining sauce, and sprinkle with more Parmesan cheese. Bake in 350 degree oven for 35 minutes. 

Note- This is also good with cooked ground beef or sausage thrown in, or even some veggies. Oh and the throwing is a must.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Love your Lazy Lasagna, 5mm. It sounds so easy that I know I'll actually be able to make it. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Ruprmann (sp?) - I'm glad your daughter didn't suffer too badly in the Mosh pit. I've heard those things are rough. Kudos to the other Moshers for getting her back on her feet & over to the first aid tent.

I got my flu shot yesterday. Today I have very mild symptoms from whatever new strain they popped into me. I'm just gonna wrap up here at work & go home to crash. 

Luckily I have some leftover Pho soup for dinner.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Love your Lazy Lasagna, 5mm. It sounds so easy that I know I'll actually be able to make it. Thanks for posting it.


Hi Katy, if Sam shows up, you show him those and maybe make one for him! 
I just thought too that once you make them, you could also pop any extra ones into the freezer with lids on them and take them out when you need them.
It works for a hearty lunch to take with to work too. Just need a warm up in the microwave before eating! Would go excellent with a salad!
Ok, now I am really hungry for this! I dont have time to wait and make them to eat first, so I must go get a bowl of my Octoberfest Soup! haha, great stuff! :lol:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marge - Sorry you had the locks tampered with at the center. How sad that someone would take from the group. I hope that the Tai Chi loosened you up a little bit. I learned a great new stretch on one of the machines at the gym yesterday and feel like my back has a whole new lease on life..... Can't wait to try it again....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Daralene..... I'm like you vefore i go on a trip. i hate coming home to a house that needs work.... it sort of negates the whole vacation. That said, sure do need company. This place is almost beyod redemption and I have a friend on the way to pick up some yarn. (I do have the vacumn in the middle of the LR so she will at least think I am *trying*....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pammie...... Shame on you.... no spying on DD... That is one of the best parts of having them move out.... You don't have to listen for the "Mom" phone call or the door closing when they come in late!!!!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sometimes I hate TV! I've move the one in the den to my new craft room. I couldn't get it to work, so I plugged it directly into the wall cables. It worked. So since it really didn't fit there, I got some coax cables at Walmart. Still didn't work. Yea! I guess it heard me complaining and now it is working! So happy! Now to move my sewing machine, a hutch which holds my yarn and another cabinet and most of my craft room will be done. DD has to get some stuff out for me so I can fill my closet!

Dreamweaver, no more spying! She really irritated me today, so I am keeping my mouth shut. It is time for her to start suffering consequences. Oooo, that will be hard!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Pammie...... Shame on you.... no spying on DD... That is one of the best parts of having them move out.... You don't have to listen for the "Mom" phone call or the door closing when they come in late!!!!!


haha, yes! and I remember on one of my "spy" phone calls to my son when he moved out and I asked him a question, his words "come on now, MOm, really...." :roll:
It can be hard to let go but it can be done! I found myself saying a prayer for him moreso after he left home than when he was at home! ..... and they all lived happily ever after....!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

When I went to my senior prom we came back to my house to wait to go to the breakfast. I live behind my grandparents. I was sitting on the floor and was wearing a red dress. The next day, my grandfather asked me what I was doing sitting on the floor in a red dress! It's funny now, but of course I didn't like it then. I really miss my grandfather. He was such an important part of my life growing up without a dad. I think of him often, especially when I hear Bing Crosby sing "White Christmas" his favorite song.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Those natural consequences can be a real bear.... but they are what it is all about..... I don't give the girls advise or comment on anything.... unless asked..... They do know not to ask unless they really want by honest opinion..... 

My "Pop" was my kindred spirit. My dad was very strict and did not bend. He was also the only son and the youngest to boot and pretty spoiled rotten. It always gave me such delight that Pop was always my champion, even when it meant going 100% opposite dad. Everyone should have a Pop in their lives.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

HOwever once I started I realsied that I don't use the stick mixer- I use the little bowl that comes with it. ANd sometimes like tonight it needs a little spolash of some liquid (I use milk, but so little won't influence the WW points.) THis was two bananas by the way. Now to finsih eating it before it melts.[/quote]

This pic looks great too; more like soft serve ice cream! Yum


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello Sweet People,
I have gone through all these messages, and I somehow can not find if the directions for the knitted square Snow person made it on to the list. If it did, could someone please tell me where I can find it! I have had a lot of fun and received some wonderful culinary ideas though!
Thanks All!
marilyn


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


I made some last night too, added a little plain nonfat yogurt to mine and enjoyed it very much, as did DH - there's enough for dessert tonght, too :thumbup:


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Anita H said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > melyn said:
> ...


I buy a big batch of bananas and peel and freeze them or just put them in the freezer as is if there is space. I use them blendered in yogurt with frozen berries as a before-bedtime snack.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> Hello Sweet People,
> I have gone through all these messages, and I somehow can not find if the directions for the knitted square Snow person made it on to the list. If it did, could someone please tell me where I can find it! I have had a lot of fun and received some wonderful culinary ideas though!
> Thanks All!
> marilyn


Hi, Marilyn. The snowman was Darowil's variation on her bunny pattern. If memory serves, she mentioned yesterday that she's still working out the written part of the pattern. There's a long line of us waiting for the final version, I'm sure. :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lucky us! we will be $62 up- and I did not have to go through any horrible detailing of the trial- for some reason it has been postponed so we were all sent home!
I had juggled the finances- which were very tight! and ended up with a spare $20- so I bought some bananas, which knowing the OH, won't last long enough to become icecream!, some tins of creamed sweetcorn at a very good reduction- some mushrooms which will end up in a pizza, and garlic, which is always handy.
Also posted Peter, the SIL his birthday card I had printed- and bought a 70cent stamp for my overseas parcel- it was such an unusual design I just could not resist.
I just had a PM from Tessadelle who has had her knee op. but has suffered from some medical 'misadventure' and is in a lot of pain- but seems to be remarkably able to see the humour of her situation [at least that is how I read it] but who knows when she will be able to walk again? 
It feels great that my stint of Jury Duty is over- the chances of being called again are very remote! Fale loves the idea of a little money extra.
Just got to hone things a little, and Saturday our time will be the final Tea Party with me, Darowil and Kate- this is Kate's week to start us off- everything is ready, but Kate is helping out a friend who has to help her daughter move from Dublin [Ireland] back to Scotland, and I will be posting her words! Sam is due home a little after the tea party gets under way- so things will be back to normal with his laid back style, soon!
I have emailed Carol ['s Gifts] but have not yet heard from her. I owe Gingerwitch an email, and hear from NanaCaren from time to time. So many who have not spoken up lately. Flockie is sure to be busy with work, as almost certainly is Siouxann, but great that we have had new people drop by, too!
It is a grey afternoon here- tomorrow is forecast to be wet or rather showery- but by Saturday the low will be in charge.
My bottle of witchhazel had come in- so just two more bottles to come -cedarwood, and something else and alchemy here I come!

Sandy, do let us know if Martin Keith has been able to open his PM's yet!

Joe P, you are incorrigible! so much cleaning goes on at your place! Despite all the other people and duties you take on! I sure hope you are keeping on top of diet issues.

5mm's that lazy lasagne sounds scrumptious and very naughty for those of us trying to keep the cholesterol under control! I am going to post this but then I have a few local photos to attach- but I forgot to download them and don't want to lose what I have typed!!!...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Myfanwy, there has likely not been much opportunity for various ones to be posting this past weekend. It is a long weekend holiday for Thanksgiving in Canada and for Columbus Day in the USA. 

There is no naughty fats in the Lazy Lasagna! so cholestrol will not be an issue for those enjoying it! :lol:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Myfanwy, what does it mean when you say, "Auckland 'amalgamated'? I've never heard the term used in reference to a city, so I have very indefinite pictures in my mind of just what that means. 

Thanks, Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Myfanwy, there has likely not been much opportunity for various ones to be posting this past weekend. It is a long weekend holiday for Thanksgiving in Canada and for Columbus Day in the USA.
> 
> There is no naughty fats in the Lazy Lasagna! so cholestrol will not be an issue for those enjoying it! :lol:


I was told I had to cut cheese back drastically- is this not right information?!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Myfanwy, what does it mean when you say, "Auckland 'amalgamated'? I've never heard the term used in reference to a city, so I have very indefinite pictures in my mind of just what that means.
> 
> Thanks, Ohio Joy


We had previously 7 Cities in the Greater Auckland area- probably a carry over from the days when a City was any conurbation greater than 21,000. I think we have close to 2 million now all over and about three years back they brought all seven Cities into one, the usual argument being given that it would save money...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you. Ohio Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Myfanwy, there has likely not been much opportunity for various ones to be posting this past weekend. It is a long weekend holiday for Thanksgiving in Canada and for Columbus Day in the USA.
> ...


It depends on the type of cheese. You can get low fat ricotta cheese and you are fine to use that. If you cant find the low fat or fat free ricotta cheese, you can use fat free cottage cheese. You can buy low fat mozzarella cheese.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> I could do with some visitors Daralene as well. How about coming over? Maybe after your visitors have gone. lol.


Wouldn't that be lovely! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: We could visit with our other Australian friends and maybe Myfanwy could come over or I could zip over there with you too. That is if you aren't off to the wilds of Australia, fending off the crocodiles or walking on their backs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Did not know low fat mozzarella existed so obviously not available locally at least! [bummer]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > I could do with some visitors Daralene as well. How about coming over? Maybe after your visitors have gone. lol.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> I was my DM's wild child, but not like wild is today! If curfew was 10:00, I came home at 10:15. The good thing is she didn't know everything I did. Now with all of the technology, I feel like I know too much. We have an app, Find Your Friends, where you can locate on a map where your friends are. So, I could see that she was at her ex-BF's, the one I didn't like. She is definitely exercising her independence since she moved out! It is going to be interesting defining our new roles!


It must've been nice to be a little wild. I was always too obedient. I think girls should be brought up not to obey everything as we need that extra hmmmm, what is the right word. Well, I'll say courage. From experience I can say that always obeying is not good. Easier, but not the best thing. And to think you ended up being your dad's favorite anyway. Hope all goes well for your daughter and she values herself enough to know she doesn't need her ex if he is bad for her. We have value even without a man. Nice to have one, but we are still complete human beings with or without.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


You go ahead and use your favorite white brick cheese in low fat!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Wanted to catch up on the newest Tea Party.. but I'm about to fall asleep here, has been a wonderful busy weekend and the house is back to just the 3 of us once again, at least for a couple of days. :lol: 
I love the pictures, unfortunately my friends left before I could download the pictures they took and my cell phone doesn't take very good pictures at all. Maybe the colors will be better this weekend, we only found a few spots that were changing so not much really to be excited about. 
I hope to have time tomorrow to finish reading, but have to have Mom in for blood draws at 8:45 in the morning.. she is NOT a morning person at all.. :shock: but at least she isn't fussing too badly at me. 
Have a wonderful evening.. know that I love and have missed hearing about your lives. Hugs and Prayers.. take care..


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I was definitely my Mom's wild child----being surrounded with 4 brothers older than me and 3 brothers younger than me who always got preferential treatment (boys and farmwork are much more prerable than little girswl), I had to assert myself to even get noticed. I certainly picked the wrong things to be noticed for....but thanksfully, some maturity kicked in by 20 and I turned out to be totally the opposite of truble---I'm the peacemmaker in the family....I didnt' give Mom gray hairs, but I think she tore her hair out; she wore a wig from the time I was 16 because I was too busy with jobs and school activities to do her hair every day.
> 
> Sam, if you can snag the plum ice cream recipe, I'll trade for the apple pie recipe we had at Fr. Henry's -- his companion of many years (a whole nother story) made it using canola oil and it was fabulous. We had a gret time with and I realized just how important our trip was to him so will be doing more of them in the near future.
> 
> ...


So funny to hear you were a wild one too. Somehow with the name RookeeRetiree, I expected the total opposite. :lol: Well it is nice to learn these things and good for you!!!!
Not much advice on the fussy eater. I have a GS too that is like that and he even gave me back a pancake and said there was too much maple syrup on it. Now I didn't know any child would ever say that, thought they always wanted more.

You must have been exhausted when you were going from Chicago to Tampa. I used to live in Temple Terrace out by the University when I was in my early 20's. That is quite a trip. And of course it isn't just the trip but the emotional element too that makes it wearing. Now the worry with your husband.

I'm just so thankful my DH made the dietary changes I made with me. It has made life so much easier and when he went in for his last report the doctor wrote excellent on it, so it has made a tremendous difference. I was pre-diabetic and that is gone also and high blood pressure is gone. Funny though, the doctor took my BP again after he came in the room and it was up from the reading the assistant did. I tried to tell him it wasn't his fault, but I'm sure it was. Too funny. The only way we do it is to not have anything in the house we shouldn't eat but it is both of us choosing to do this. It would probably be so difficult if you didn't buy those things and he still wanted them. Good luck with this. Not easy!!!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Joe P said:


> checking in and out, dogs at the groomers, cat back from the vet and laundry and cleaning all day take care, joe p


Good to see you Joe. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

settleg said:


> Well I'm back from dr again. He sending me to a rheumatologist. Maybe we can forgo the hand and tendonitis surgery. Sure hope so. As dr.reminded me, and I think he attributed it to Betty Davis, getting old is not for sissies. How true!
> 
> Just finished cleaning the carpet in living room; elder pug had an "accident". Now to do some knitting. Check in again later.


Oh Settleg, I love, love, love pugs. Our grandbaby pug is such a love. He also has accidents occasionally, especially after our DIL's father died. He truly grieved.

Hoping the rheumatologist can help. No fun to be hurting.
Hugs


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Hey, everyone...finally made it back and got caught up. I took DD to work this morning, as Bub is off today, and the balloon fiesta (hot air balloons) is going on--saw lots of balloons in the air this morning and of course the traffic was worse than usual through there. I've never actually been out to the field--too much crowd for me--but we see the balloons every year at some point. Sometimes, they even come far enough south to be over our neighborhood and we can wave at the people flying in them.
> 
> Yesterday was a long, long day at work. I ended up having to stay over and then I was too tired to do much; I restarted the shawl for the third time (the charm? ) on yet smaller needles and changed the chart just a little. I don't know why I can't get going with this one! Well, I may put it aside for a bit and do something else...I still need a Christmas stocking for GD and DD wants a cowl, as she will be working outside for the next few weeks and thinks it will work better than a scarf for staying put. As soon as she picks a pattern, I'll be working on that.
> 
> ...


So cute I had to laugh out loud about the cat going crazy. Could just picture it.

Good luck with the shawl. I know when the time is right you will get it done and we will be the lucky ones to get to see it. Looking forward to that.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> humm yumm,
> This recipe is perfect for 8 ounce wide-mouth Masons (the jars, not the dudes.)
> Lazy Lasagna


_____________________________________________
Oh that is so funny. Tonight you are putting a smile on my face. Well, that lasagna sounds fantastic and I love the idea of the wide-mouth Masons........LOL

Marianne818...It's the same here. Some trees were glorious and others still green and then a few bare ones. We went for a walk at the canal and I forgot to take my camera or phone. Gathered a few leaves for a bouquet though. It was truly a perfect day and I hope yours was too.

MJS and BelleStar...Looks like we are all on the same wave length. I added about 1T maple syrup over my banana ice cream, well not really ice cream, tonight for a little extra treat. Nice to hear about your variations too. Healthy and so yummy. I think cinnamon would have been nice too with the maple syrup but just now thought of it, so next time I do the extra treat. Cinnamon alone or cinnamon and vanilla. Oh my, it's all so good.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Wanted to catch up on the newest Tea Party.. but I'm about to fall asleep here, has been a wonderful busy weekend and the house is back to just the 3 of us once again, at least for a couple of days. :lol:
> I love the pictures, unfortunately my friends left before I could download the pictures they took and my cell phone doesn't take very good pictures at all. Maybe the colors will be better this weekend, we only found a few spots that were changing so not much really to be excited about.
> I hope to have time tomorrow to finish reading, but have to have Mom in for blood draws at 8:45 in the morning.. she is NOT a morning person at all.. :shock: but at least she isn't fussing too badly at me.
> Have a wonderful evening.. know that I love and have missed hearing about your lives. Hugs and Prayers.. take care..


How was Mike at grilling those steaks? hope it was all good!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We had two pugs; one black and one fawn. The black one (Winston) had a stroke last year at age 11 and passed away. Sara LuLu (the fawn) grieved for him. They had been together since Winston was 1 and she was 3 months. Both had lost an eye which our vet said was common. Sara Lulu had her's gouged out by a juvenille deliquent that I taught and Winston's was lost when he jumped off the sofa playing and hit the coffee table. Both did/do in the case of Sara Lulu still managed fine with only one eye. When you pet her she will start licking you. She is a real sweetheart as was winston. We have 5 other dogs too and 4 cats


daralene said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Well I'm back from dr again. He sending me to a rheumatologist. Maybe we can forgo the hand and tendonitis surgery. Sure hope so. As dr.reminded me, and I think he attributed it to Betty Davis, getting old is not for sissies. How true!
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Settleg- always have had a soft spot for pugs- after corgis that is. Also knew a couple of very nice Pekinese, a half St Bernard, two very fine Afghan Hounds- guess I just like dogs! [not that I don't like cats, either]


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Dreamweaver...I just learned a new one thanks to you. Put the vacuum out where it can be seen so they know how hard we are working. :roll: LOL Of course if I get it out it is likely to still be out when someone drops by even a few days later/weeks???

Darowil...That must be a good book your DH is reading if it made him laugh out loud so long. 

Redkimba...Hope you are soon feeling chipper again!!!

Pammie...How wonderful to now have your own craft room and after a lot of work, a tv that is working in there. I'm sure you will be so happy with this. Love the stories by you and Dreamweaver about your grandfathers. I could actually picture you sitting there in your pretty red dress. Dreamweaver's grandfather (Pop) sounds like he was a very special man. Yes, you were lucky to have him in your life.

My son was playing in Las Vegas last night at the Hard Rock Cafe and tonight in DisneyLand, so the California part of the trip has started.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I guess I'm in a sharing mood. Usually I'm kind of hesitant to post pictures but below are pictures of my family.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

settleg said:


> I guess I'm in a sharing mood. Usually I'm kind of hesitant to post pictures but below are pictures of my family.


How nice of you to post these. What a gorgeous family. Beautiful daughters!!!! Take after their mother. It is fun seeing each other and putting a face to the friendships formed. Amazing but your stepdaughter fits right in with her sisters and seems to resemble you too.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

It's funny for me to comment on my high school years as they were fraught with anxiety about everything. I was never very active or social in those days. I had many acquaintances, but very few friends. My mother was seriously and lethally ill with heart disease and died at the age of 52. She was a very nervous and anxious lady and we walked on eggshells around the house, careful never to counter her or argue with her or in any way upset her. Both she and my father would have liked to see me enter the social scene and attempted to
insert me in various activities to round out my experience.
I could never accept anything less than perfection so I was busy preparing for the rest of my life which I was certain
would be in medicine. I had no time for anything that did\
not contribute to that. They were always a little disappointed that I did not follow the kind of lifestyle that they had pursued. My father said that he sent away an angel and I returned a sailor from college. I went immmediatly to work and back to college at the same time working 12 hour shifts 4 days a week and 2 8 hour shifts as well often working 108 hours every two wks. I lived on 1/2 my salary and deposited the rest and bought two new cars.
Everything was lovely until Crohns came along and interrupted my carefully laid plans forever. 
Nursing forced me to learn to deal with people and to socialize more. I began breeding Shelties then and became 
the dog clubs hostess, while continuing to try to go to school. I worked myself to exhaustion, barely eating and sleeping 3-4 hours a day. Is it any wonder my body succumbed.
I worked in labor and delivery changed later to ER and did a stint in high risk pregnancy research.
Well, so much for the past. See you later Marlark marge.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thank you. Believe it or not the oldest as tiny as she is has 5 kids ages 7 to almost 16. All three girls are really fitness nuts which I'm proud of. We are a yours, mine, and ours family...


daralene said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I'm in a sharing mood. Usually I'm kind of hesitant to post pictures but below are pictures of my family.
> ...


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Myfanwy...Thanks for those photos. I really enjoy seeing different places. The trees are so lovely and remind me of the Austrian Maypoles. How wonderful that you are temperate enough to have palm trees. Too cold here for them to survive winter. Isn't that lovely to be able to have tropical flowers too, such as bird of paradise. Beautiful.

So glad you got the extra money!!! And bananas.... :thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

settleg said:


> thank you. Believe it or not the oldest as tiny as she is has 5 kids ages 7 to almost 16. All three girls are really fitness nuts which I'm proud of. We are a yours, mine, and ours family...
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> ...


I would never believe she has 5 kids. She looks way too young and is so tiny, as you said. :thumbup: :thumbup: My compliments to her.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> It's funny for me to comment on my high school years as they were fraught with anxiety about everything. I was never very active or social in those days. I had many acquaintances, but very few friends. My mother was seriously and lethally ill with heart disease and died at the age of 52. She was a very nervous and anxious lady and we walked on eggshells around the house, careful never to counter her or argue with her or in any way upset her. Both she and my father would have liked to see me enter the social scene and attempted to
> insert me in various activities to round out my experience.
> I could never accept anything less than perfection so I was busy preparing for the rest of my life which I was certain
> would be in medicine. I had no time for anything that did\
> ...


Marge, it certainly is no wonder you ended up with these problems. First, being on pins and needles plus walking on egg shells and then losing your mother so young. Those were horrendous hours with work and must have played havoc with every aspect of your health. So amazing that the medical profession so busy helping us get better, treats its professionals so poorly in regard to shift work and hours. I don't mean to criticize, just care about those who care about us. Those were some busy, busy years for you. I know there are some who will never forget the care they got from you and a labor nurse and ER nurse is so needed. Well, they all are. Just so sad that after all those years of giving, now you suffer so. Take care dear and hope you get some good days coming up. Change of seasons is always harder for me but not sure you have started to change out there.
Hugs


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> Myfanwy...Thanks for those photos. I really enjoy seeing different places. The trees are so lovely and remind me of the Austrian Maypoles. How wonderful that you are temperate enough to have palm trees. Too cold here for them to survive winter. Isn't that lovely to be able to have tropical flowers too, such as bird of paradise. Beautiful.
> 
> So glad you got the extra money!!! And bananas.... :thumbup:


The bananas are a sure fire treat- anything a little like 'home' and he is happy. I have learned recently the right proportions for a 'sua masi' - Hard tack biscuits [cabin bread] broken into bits in warm water, boiled a bit, 1/4 cup raw sugar, 1 14 oz can coconut milk, and he is happy eating that for two days! Left over bread gets turned into rusks or 'fa'a papa' another sure fire starter- this time dunked- can't think of anything much worse to my taste, BUT... Domestic harmony is a full tummy at our house!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Lucky us! we will be $62 up- and I did not have to go through any horrible detailing of the trial- for some reason it has been postponed so we were all sent home!
> I had juggled the finances- which were very tight! and ended up with a spare $20- so I bought some bananas, which knowing the OH, won't last long enough to become icecream!, some tins of creamed sweetcorn at a very good reduction- some mushrooms which will end up in a pizza, and garlic, which is always handy.
> Also posted Peter, the SIL his birthday card I had printed- and bought a 70cent stamp for my overseas parcel- it was such an unusual design I just could not resist.
> I just had a PM from Tessadelle who has had her knee op. but has suffered from some medical 'misadventure' and is in a lot of pain- but seems to be remarkably able to see the humour of her situation [at least that is how I read it] but who knows when she will be able to walk again?
> ...


I assume those big brown balls are for some kind of barrier?


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Myfanwy - your pictures make me want to travel to New Zealand. Nice to see that after such a gray day here.

I didn't get to go home early - around the time I posted all he** broke loose. I had a secretary interrogating me about having documents available for examining by the opposing counsel at the storage facility (possibly without one of us being there to keep an eye out on them). I had to get that straightened out (basically the answer was no)

But I made it home alive. Now for some decaf coffee & a little more knitting before bedtime.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

settleg said:


> thank you. Believe it or not the oldest as tiny as she is has 5 kids ages 7 to almost 16. All three girls are really fitness nuts which I'm proud of. We are a yours, mine, and ours family...
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> ...


Settleg- you are truly blessed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I assume those big brown balls are for some kind of barrier?


> MJS I think you are right- they certainly would put a big dent in any vehicle silly enough to take them on! I have always seen them as a sort of sculpture!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> Myfanwy - your pictures make me want to travel to New Zealand. Nice to see that after such a gray day here.
> 
> I didn't get to go home early - around the time I posted all he** broke loose. I had a secretary interrogating me about having documents available for examining by the opposing counsel at the storage facility (possibly without one of us being there to keep an eye out on them). I had to get that straightened out (basically the answer was no)
> 
> But I made it home alive. Now for some decaf coffee & a little more knitting before bedtime.


Knitting is such a good 'un winder'! work sounds as though it got a bit fraught! glad you are home safe! love the decaf coffee myself...
must get the kneedles clacking too!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Settleg.... A lovely family and what a bevy of gorgeous girls. *You* have the best smile..... Love being able to put a face with a name.....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope everyone has a good evening. I have to substitute teach tomorrow so I'm headed to bed. Will check in tomorrow. My girls would be furious if they knew I had posted their pics but hey...I'm a proud mom. the youngest just sent me her newest essay she has due tomorrow to proof read. Made me feel needed even if she is away at college. Caught only two errors and was touched by what she had written about learning to play the guitar and having been inspired by her dad to take it up. We (mom & dad) both play but she doesn't remember me ever playing since arthritis had prevented me from it since she was small. It was so nice to hear how her dad had influenced her. Oh well, said I was hitting the hay so nighty-night to all. Hope you all rest well and have a wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I hope everyone has a good evening. Even though it is only 10:30, Ik feel tired and will be going to bed soon. Not a great day for me. I had a little pity party, but tomorrow will be better! We all have these moments!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pammie- a sincere wish for a better day tomorrow for you!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

settleg said:


> thank you. Believe it or not the oldest as tiny as she is has 5 kids ages 7 to almost 16. All three girls are really fitness nuts which I'm proud of. We are a yours, mine, and ours family...
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> ...


You do have a lovely family - ours is a yours, mine and ours also. Some sad news today - DH's ex-wife, my stepson's mother, passed away from a brain tumor this morning. We'd all been expecting it any day, but it's never easy. She had a sad and troubled life from the very beginning, so I hope that now she's at peace. It's been hard for Gregg (my stepson) to deal with, not only because his mother was a difficult person but also because his wife has always hated her and refused to even be in the same room with her. I was hoping Rebecca would try to get over that and make peace with her MIL before she died, even though any overtures might have been rejected, I think it would have helped Gregg if his wife had been willing to reach out, just show a little kindness to someone who would never be able to hurt her again. But as far as I know (they don't live near us) that didn't happen.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bellstarr..... So sorry to hear of this passing. No matter the relationship, when it touches someone we love, it is always hard. I do hope that your DIL's feelings do not cause a riff for her and Gregg.... as the opportunity to make peace is now gone. That can become a big regret in their lives... I was not a great fan of my FIL, but he was never aware of my feelings... He was, after all my husband's father. As long and my DH knew where and why I stood, there was no reason to not be tolerant... I'll be thinking of you all during this difficult time.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pammie... next time you throw a pity party, invite me.... Sometimes we have to get those feelings out in order to move on. I'll bring the chocolate.....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > thank you. Believe it or not the oldest as tiny as she is has 5 kids ages 7 to almost 16. All three girls are really fitness nuts which I'm proud of. We are a yours, mine, and ours family...
> ...


bellestarr- I am sorry to hear of the illness and death of Gregg's mother, and so sad that it seems his wife did not make peace before she died. The MIL situation can be complex, and interesting [more often in retrospect] in my experience.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I haven't been round much today but had been online- and then realised that I hadn't had any email updates for the tp today- 5 pages of new postings. So now to go through them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Made it through a tough weekend and we have our GS this week while DD is in San Jose at a conference. I think we'll get the haircut done and work on getting him to try different foods. So far, he's tackled tacos (mostly just the shell, but it's a start), ham and green beans (successful) and tonight is meatloaf and mashed potatoes. He's basically a chicen nuggets, pizza, raw vegetables and fruit, peanut butter, bread, ham, and crawers and dried fruit kind of kid...I want him to exapand to cooked vegetables and pork, chicken, and beef meals. Will try turkey breast and spaghetti later in the week. Any wise advice out there to increase a picky food eater's variety?
> 
> I fear stokes more than just about anything---my Mom had several and I traveled from Chicago to Tampa just about every 6 weeks for 3 years -- she was so strong the first two and bounced back, but the last one was too devastaing. She was boderline diabetic also and I don't think she did all she could do to offset the diseases. But at age 83, she felt she had lived longer than she had expected.
> 
> ...


It's so difficult when someone you care for won't do what you they need to for their health, but we can't make them do the right thing. And I know I need to lose weight (have been doing well so far this week but it is only Wednesday! but if I was sensible I wouldn' t be the weight I am.). In one sense it is his problem if problems arise, but at the same time it impacts on you too. Both emotionally and physically as you care for them. After all no-one is an island.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> humm yumm, time for some good ole comfort food while the weather is wet cold and nasty outside! Found this in my inbox this morning and could not help but pass this on! What a nice treat for those noodley lasagna people! And Joe, you are not excluded as you dont have that gluten intolerance!! Here it is copy and pasted for you all!
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> This recipe is perfect for 8 ounce wide-mouth Masons (the jars, not the dudes.)
> 
> ...


Well it is wet and cold here too- not much warmer than winter (althugh it doesn't have the same chill) and we are half way through spring.
Your recipe sound sgood- will copy and paste that one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> humm yumm, time for some good ole comfort food while the weather is wet cold and nasty outside! Found this in my inbox this morning and could not help but pass this on! What a nice treat for those noodley lasagna people! And Joe, you are not excluded as you dont have that gluten intolerance!! Here it is copy and pasted for you all!
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> This recipe is perfect for 8 ounce wide-mouth Masons (the jars, not the dudes.)
> 
> ...


Well it is wet and cold here too- not much warmer than winter (althugh it doesn't have the same chill) and we are half way through spring.
Your recipe sound sgood- will copy and paste that one. Like the idea of ht elittle jars, but don't have anything like it for the oven that has a lid.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Went to bed around 10:30 and woke up at 3:30. Tried to go b ack to sleep, but I was wide awake! So I got up and prepared the floor to move some furniture, put the dishes in the dishwasher, and now checking TP. I hope this energy keeps, however, I am feeling a little sleepy! Guess I'd better get up and get moving!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm going to sound like Daralene. I had to leave the computer because DH wanted it. Don't know why he needed to use mine, but he did. ANd at least now I think I know what to do with Dropbox which appeared on my computer a few days ago. Seem that at least We won't los e the importan tphotos if something happens to this machine. Now to try again to finish the TP.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> Hello Sweet People,
> I have gone through all these messages, and I somehow can not find if the directions for the knitted square Snow person made it on to the list. If it did, could someone please tell me where I can find it! I have had a lot of fun and received some wonderful culinary ideas though!
> Thanks All!
> marilyn


There is only a first draft pattern written out as I went and I need to try it again- and I am leaving it for a while, partly because I am trying to do too many things and also to increase the liklihood I am following what I wrote not what I did. Like the angel that Katy posted he morphed from last weeks bunnies.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > I could do with some visitors Daralene as well. How about coming over? Maybe after your visitors have gone. lol.
> ...


Sounds great- and gives me a good excuse to go to AUcland. Never have been to NZ and would love to go sometime and now I know Myfanwy so even more reason.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

settleg said:


> I guess I'm in a sharing mood. Usually I'm kind of hesitant to post pictures but below are pictures of my family.


What a lovely looking family, it is great to see others. 
But it is necessary to consider who will see photos posted here- and not everyone wants there photo posted for anyone to see and this must be respected. As must not using names unless we know the person doesn't mind it being plastered all over the net. It's a bit hard to grasp that anything we put here can be seen by anyone in the world looking.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning from Chicagoland - starting the day early to have everything ready for both DH and GS to get off to school. Yesterday was a big day at the H.S. -- it's been designated as STEM school (Science Technology Engineering Medicine) specific curriculum. They had an awards ceremony and the Governor and several politicians (election year, right?) were there to acknowledge the accomplishments. The Governor showed up in a Chevy Impala rather than the usual Towncars....very good example of some frugality for Illinois is in a very poor financial position.

Interesting how our lives parallel one another in ways other than yarn crafts---when maturity kicked in at about 20, I was working 2 jobs and saving every penny I could. I did a full 180 degrees and have been that way ever since. with more than 40 years in this mode; the first 20 years have pretty much faded away. Although, maybe "rebellious retiree" may have to become my new user name---can't be a 
rookie forever.

Sorry to hear of the passing of your stepson's mother--so difficult to lose a parent.

Re-read my earlier posting so guess I was having a pity party alsoo---Dreamweaver and anyone else, you're always welcome--I'll have the chocolate and the whine ready.

Love to all --


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I too like the idea of leaving hte vacuum out to convince guests that you really do do house work- maybethey will do the vacuuming too?

Settleg- she really doesn't look old enough to have 5 kids.

Marge what tough experiences you have had- not surprising that you have ended up with health problems with all the chronic stress you have faced.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bellstarr so sorry for your stepson Gregg upon the death of his mother. Will keep him and his wife in my prayers.

Pammie saw where you were up super early; hope today is better for you. Sending you positive energy.

Darowil thank you for the comment on the family pic. You are so right about not knowing who will see them which is why I omitted names. 

I'm off to substitute today; 7th grade math and social studies. I'll have my own GD in two of the classes. I subbed for this group about a week ago; half the classes are very good the other half very troubled and challenging. They know me though so it will be a tolerable day. Also my dear friend and former colleague is also on this team so it will be good to see her today.

Weather here will be pleasant today and definitely fall. Suppose to reach 74 degrees F. Hope all have a wonderful day; I'll be back on later. Gwen


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Re-read my earlier posting so guess I was having a pity party alsoo---Dreamweaver and anyone else, you're always welcome--I'll have the chocolate and the whine ready.
> 
> Love to all --


Did you mean whine or wine? whine very apt after all for pity parties or was it a deliberate play on words?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bellestarr sorry about the family death- and especially hard for Gregg who may not get much sipport from his wife either as she felt so strongly.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Rookie, my day is going great. I've moved the hutch that holds my yarn, and there is one more big piece and all of the furniture will be in my craft room. No organizing, but placed. I hope to find room for one of my mom's "hope" chests. Maybe in front of the window or as a coffee table. I bought these sliders at Home Depot and they really work. My niece-in-law and used them. The only hard thing is lifting the furniture to put them under the furniture. I'm sure my back will be hurting! I hope your day is going better! 

Dreamweaver, I am sorry that I didn't invite you to my pity party! Please consider this an open invitation to anyone that wants to come to my next one! I do hope it will be a while before I have another. They are just too hard on my emothions!


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Redkimba,
I'm glad she survived the Mosh Pit too! She went the year before she met her fiance. Then, this last Summer, she decided she wanted to go to another concert. Her fiance has never been to a concert, and hates heavy metal music. lol Well, she took him to the rim of the Pit, and the first time she was "bumped", he picked her up and carried her to the very back! lolol Now, she is not a small girl!! She is 5'10", and on the large size. I'm so glad he is big and strong! He is 6'2", and about 210 lbs. Um..they won't be going to anymore concerts, from what he says. Yay! 
But she says that's OK. She wants to settle down and have FIVE babies anyway. lolol

I haven't had a flu shot, except once in my life. That was three years ago, when my doctor stood in front of the door and wouldn't let me leave until I got one; haven't had one since. I also haven't had the flu, or a cold, for the last 15 or so years, so I don't think I need to start them now. I hope you get to feeling better soon!

Roberta



Redkimba said:


> Ruprmann (sp?) - I'm glad your daughter didn't suffer too badly in the Mosh pit. I've heard those things are rough. Kudos to the other Moshers for getting her back on her feet & over to the first aid tent.
> 
> I got my flu shot yesterday. Today I have very mild symptoms from whatever new strain they popped into me. I'm just gonna wrap up here at work & go home to crash.
> 
> Luckily I have some leftover Pho soup for dinner.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver, Myfanwy, Settleg, Darowil, thank you for your kind words and thoughts. I often feel that Gregg has 3 kids, our grandson, granddaughter, and his wife. She and I have had our tensions too but I try to be philosophical about it for Gregg's and the kids' sake. His mom, with no real education and a history of mental illness, suffered much more as DIL tried to get him to cut her completely out of their lives. When they moved to another town, she begged him not to tell his mom where they were going! And she would never have let her see the grandkids if Gregg hadn't insisted and taken them to visit her on his own. At one point last year it seemed they would separate but I guess they worked it out and seemed happy enough when they were here in August - but they're both very good at putting up a good front. I don't think DIL really has any awareness that her actions and attitude are in any way problematic - maybe some day she will have. A professor/mentor/surrogate father figure once told me, "Do what you want to do. Don't do what you don't want to do. Just don't cause any unnecessary pain to anyone." I think Rebecca missed the third part of that very good advice.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Almost dropped the TV when I was trying to move it so I could move the cabinet. It sort of fell the last few inches, and left black marks on the wall. I think they will come off, but I hope it doesn't move my new paint job! I cannot believe how much I have accomplished and it is only 9:00am!


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Almost dropped the TV when I was trying to move it so I could move the cabinet. It sort of fell the last few inches, and left black marks on the wall. I think they will come off, but I hope it doesn't move my new paint job! I cannot believe how much I have accomplished and it is only 9:00am!


I hope the black marks come off easy. However don't over do it, I hope you are now sat down with a cup of coffee.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> Redkimba,
> I'm glad she survived the Mosh Pit too! <snip> She wants to settle down and have FIVE babies anyway. lolol
> 
> I also haven't had the flu, or a cold, for the last 15 or so years, so I don't think I need to start them now. I hope you get to feeling better soon!
> ...


Kids will always surprise you , huh.

I'm feeling much better today. I did my usual "trick" of taking some Nyquil before bedtime so I can just completely crash.

I generally have decaf coffee at night because of my insomnia. I don't have anxiety, worry, etc. My brain just doesn't turn off sometimes. Luckily I can even it out with melatonin.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Re-read my earlier posting so guess I was having a pity party alsoo---Dreamweaver and anyone else, you're always welcome--I'll have the chocolate and the whine ready.
> ...


I am picking up some violin players for the pity party! once they have wined/whined and played the lonesome wailing strings, they can go right into the reels and jigs! (Got to work off that chocolate!!)


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

My lovely walk along the canal prompted this display of leaves at home since I forgot my camera and phone. Can't tell you how much little KAL bunny enjoyed playing in the leaves. He even slept there. I also got a bouquet from Trader Joe's. The flowers were just $4.99 for the roses and 5.99 for the hydrangeas. Sadly, mine never bloomed this year. Think the Russian Sage completely took over and kept them from sunlight. How I need Gingerwitch.

For those of you who don't get autumn, I will try and remember my camera next time and hope it will be a perfect and sunny day like yesterday. I smiled and spoke to a lady on my walk at the canal yesterday and mentioned how beautiful it was to her and she said "Too Beautiful." I guess that means beyond perfect, but for me it can never be too beautiful. DH even collected some of the leaves for me and it was fun to see him getting involved that way. When he was younger he would have just had music notes coming out of his eyes as we were walking, but he really took in the beauty. I think we have rubbed off on each other and are both the better for it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: chuckles as 5mm's puts it


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

bellestarr12 said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > thank you. Believe it or not the oldest as tiny as she is has 5 kids ages 7 to almost 16. All three girls are really fitness nuts which I'm proud of. We are a yours, mine, and ours family...
> ...


So sorry Belle about the passing of your stepson's mother. Hope he will be alright.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Love it!



daralene said:


> My lovely walk along the canal prompted this display of leaves at home since I forgot my camera and phone. Can't tell you how much little KAL bunny enjoyed playing in the leaves. He even slept there. I also got a bouquet from Trader Joe's. The flowers were just $4.99 for the roses and 5.99 for the hydrangeas. Sadly, mine never bloomed this year. Think the Russian Sage completely took over and kept them from sunlight. How I need Gingerwitch.
> 
> For those of you who don't get autumn, I will try and remember my camera next time and hope it will be a perfect and sunny day like yesterday. I smiled and spoke to a lady on my walk at the canal yesterday and mentioned how beautiful it was to her and she said "Too Beautiful." I guess that means beyond perfect, but for me it can never be too beautiful. DH even collected some of the leaves for me and it was fun to see him getting involved that way. When he was younger he would have just had music notes coming out of his eyes as we were walking, but he really took in the beauty. I think we have rubbed off on each other and are both the better for it.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Beautiful pictures, Daralene. Thanks fo much for posting them. To think to gather the materials and then to acutally create the arrangements are beyond my thought processes. But I do so appreciated seeing someones else's. Ohio Joy


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Here is a knitting tool I bookmarked back when I first joined KP. Thank you to whomever posted this on KP if you are looking. Please speak up and take credit. Sadly I don't remember as I bookmarked it on the computer after I went to the site. Didn't know about the KP bookmark back then. I think it might be useful for some of us. Others know what they are doing without any tools, but here it is in case anyone could use it:

http://quirm.net/blog-extra/how-many/


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

daralene said:


> Here is a knitting tool I bookmarked back when I first joined KP. Thank you to whomever posted this on KP if you are looking. Please speak up and take credit. Sadly I don't remember as I bookmarked it on the computer after I went to the site. Didn't know about the KP bookmark back then. I think it might be useful for some of us. Others know what they are doing without any tools, but here it is in case anyone could use it:
> 
> http://quirm.net/blog-extra/how-many/


Excellent item to bookmark and saved to my favorites in the Knitting Stuff folder!!! Thank you so much for this piece of information!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Daralene! That looks very neat! but can you explain to me how to Bookmark on KP I have never figured it out


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you, Daralene. Your pictures are beautiful! We don't get much fall color down here in the desert flatlands, but the nearby Catalina Mountains provide plenty of autumn gorgeousness


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Daralene! That looks very neat! but can you explain to me how to Bookmark on KP I have never figured it out


Look at the top of the Avatar column on the left side of your page. The first word is bookmark and is blue. Click on that. It will take you to a page where there is a white space for you to type in the name you wish to call your bookmark. It asks you a question if this is public or not. This refers to whether or not someone can see your bookmark when they click on your avatar and it takes you to the profile the public can already see. (The page where you click on the PM to send a private message to someone else.) Just click on Save. That is it. When you wish to see what you have bookmarked or find something you have bookmarked, you go to the top of the page and click on My Bookmarks which you find right under the Home button.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> Daralene! That looks very neat! but can you explain to me how to Bookmark on KP I have never figured it out


Go to Bookmark directly above our avatars where we start posting and:

"Bookmark" Unwatch (?) 
Author Message
_______________________ 
Oct 10, 12 06:56:41
darowil
a regular here

Then click on bookmark and you will see:

Bookmark Unwatch (?) 
Description: Public:
Where it says description, there is a place to write in the subject. Since this isn't a small thread you will want to write in the name of the TP with date:
Tea Party; 5/6 October, Adelaide Australia
You will need to add the page number as it will pull up the whole TP with as many as 60 pages, and then you can go to the page with the jump page# feature at the bottom of the page and put in the page # you have in your description.

It will end up looking like this in the description:
Tea Party; 5/6 October, Adelaide Australia #30 tools
You could make it shorter by deleting a few words like this:
TP;5/6 10/12 page 30 knitting tool rows/stitches
Then choose if the bookmark is to be viewed by all or just you:
Public: Choose yes or no and then hit save right beside that.

If you go to the bookmark button up in the top menu it only pulls up what you have bookmarked but you have to go to the spot right above where our avatars are to create one. Then when you want to find your bookmarks, go to the top in the menu and find My Bookmarks and it gives you the complete listing. Click on the topic in your listing and it takes you right to it:
Home | Knitting Newsletter | Search | User List | Help
My Profile |**" My Bookmarks"** | Buddy List | My Pages | Private Messages | Logout (daralene)
Create New Topic | Active Topics | Watched Topics (986) | Newest Topics (992) | Topic Log | My Topics | My Posts

As in the case of the TP, be sure and add the page number in your description or you will surely not want to read all 60 pages to find it. Hope this helps.

**Only pulls up bookmarks already created


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks to both of you, for that guidance!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a knitting tool I bookmarked back when I first joined KP. Thank you to whomever posted this on KP if you are looking. Please speak up and take credit. Sadly I don't remember as I bookmarked it on the computer after I went to the site. Didn't know about the KP bookmark back then. I think it might be useful for some of us. Others know what they are doing without any tools, but here it is in case anyone could use it:
> ...


You are so welcome and I agree. It will be so helpful!!! How could I not share this with my TP friends.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi, Marilyn. The snowman was Darowil's variation on her bunny pattern. If memory serves, she mentioned yesterday that she's still working out the written part of the pattern. There's a long line of us waiting for the final version, I'm sure. :lol:[/quote]

Thanks, Just thought I was having another senior moment and not seeing it!
Appreciatively,
marilyn


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just jumping on quickly to say 'Goodbye' for a few days. As Myfanwy already explained, I have to go help a friend in Dublin, but I'll be back on Saturday morning. Thanks again to Julie for agreeing to post my intro for next week's TP - why is it that things always all happen at one time?  See y'all (as Joe would say) Saturday.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes, Daralene, how could you not? haha, chuckles, etc.

Thank you for the information about putting in a page number so you dont have to sort through pages to find what you are looking for. I did not know you could add a specific page to the bookmark.

You inspired me to take a picture of my cyclamen that is in full bloom. It has not stopped blooming for three years now since I bought it! I am now going to figure out how to get it off my camera into my computer and onto my desktop. From there I know how to put it here for everyone to enjoy. (cross your fingers for me!!!)


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Yes, Daralene, how could you not? haha, chuckles, etc.
> 
> Thank you for the information about putting in a page number so you dont have to sort through pages to find what you are looking for. I did not know you could add a specific page to the bookmark.
> 
> You inspired me to take a picture of my cyclamen that is in full bloom. It has not stopped blooming for three years now since I bought it! I am now going to figure out how to get it off my camera into my computer and onto my desktop. From there I know how to put it here for everyone to enjoy. (cross your fingers for me!!!)


Thank you also for giving a simplified version of bookmarking.

Well it won't take you to the specific page, as I'm sure you know, but for those we are sharing with.... but if you put the page number in the description, then you will know what page to go to and then, thankfully, sort through just one page of posts instead of the whole TP. 

You must be doing something right to have a cyclamen that hasn't stopped blooming for 3 years. You must have a green thumb. Can't wait to see the photos.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Daralene, how could you not? haha, chuckles, etc.
> ...


fingers crossed 5mm's!!!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Myfanwy...How interesting to see some Samoan recipes on here. What fun. So glad you are able to keep Fale so happy with recipes that remind him of home.

MJS said...I assume those big brown balls are for some kind of barrier?
mjs 
(In response to Myfanwy)
__________________________
So funny, I had to go back and find out what you meant by those big brown balls. Now I see you mean the pictures and the balls at the entry way to the stairs.:thumbup: I thought of them as decorative, but you could be right. They do serve that purpose.

Oh Pammie...A pity party. I would come!!!! Hope today is better.  We all have those times and sometimes it is ok to let those feelings out, better than holding them in. Then we can smile and mean it when things are good.:thumbup: Like any party, we have it and then it ends. Sometimes when you share the load it is lessened, so invite us and with all of us it can be much less. Now be careful with that back. You get to a certain point with it and it doesn't quit hurting. So glad the tv is ok when it dropped a few inches and hope the black marks come off the wall.

Rookie Retiree...or as you said, Rebellious Retiree. Like your play on words that you will have the chocolate and whine ready. :lol: :lol: Good to laugh even if one is down & out for the moment.

Settleg...Hope subbing went well and fun to have GD in group. May the unruly half be ruled over....and fun to see a friend again. Sounds like a gorgeous day there.

Bellestarr12...I really love those words your mentor told you: " A professor/mentor/surrogate father figure once told me, "Do what you want to do. Don't do what you don't want to do. Just don't cause any unnecessary pain to anyone." 
We could all use that.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks myfanwy and Daralene. *chuckles* I can and have and did kill some plants LOL will not attempt them anymore!!hhaha


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Well, I;m going to get off the computer now and go knit. Just gets a little confusing as I'm not sure which WIP to start with...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

daralene said:


> Well, I;m going to get off the computer now and go knit. Just gets a little confusing as I'm not sure which WIP to start with...


You start with the one that is the closest to your hands!!! haha, you go girl!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Good answer 5mmdpns and I'll use it!!

Hey, I accidentally went to the old Tea Party and there were some posts from Purpleone, a new person at our party, but I'm afraid we were all gone. I sent her some PM's and gave her the link. If anyone else wants to join in and welcome her she's a new knitter on the last page of the last TP. Maybe a PM as she probably isn't checking for answers any more??


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am pretty sure I PM'd her a day or two ago, AHHH not quite what I remembered- Purpleone if you are reading this please feel free to respond!!!!



daralene said:


> Good answer 5mmdpns and I'll use it!!
> 
> Hey, I accidentally went to the old Tea Party and there were some posts from Purpleone, a new person at our party, but I'm afraid we were all gone. I sent her some PM's and gave her the link. If anyone else wants to join in and welcome her she's a new knitter on the last page of the last TP. Maybe a PM as she probably isn't checking for answers any more??


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I have been in contact with Orcagrandma, who has recently been in the hosp. I ask you to include her in your prayers
for she is in need of our support. Thank you in her stead.
Marlark Marge.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

daralene said:


> Good answer 5mmdpns and I'll use it!!
> 
> Hey, I accidentally went to the old Tea Party and there were some posts from Purpleone, a new person at our party, but I'm afraid we were all gone. I sent her some PM's and gave her the link. If anyone else wants to join in and welcome her she's a new knitter on the last page of the last TP. Maybe a PM as she probably isn't checking for answers any more??


I know. I have been getting notices from the old Tea Parties too. I do go back and post the new http link for this "new" one! As purpleone has posted there, she will automatically get the updates under her Watched Topics as it will be in bold.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi Darowil....it was deliberate; but any kind of wine will do!!



darowil said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Re-read my earlier posting so guess I was having a pity party alsoo---Dreamweaver and anyone else, you're always welcome--I'll have the chocolate and the whine ready.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow, now it's really coming together as a party---and I like having to dance a jig or two. We once learned that if you look in the mirror and smile that you'll eventually feel better....or as our TV guru Dr. Phil says: fake it until you make it! And there is the song, "just put on a happy face". We'll have to do all of these things at the party. Am doing better today....glad you are too Pammie---although I worry about your back (and toes in the case of the TV!?) ha ha.


5mmdpns said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > RookieRetiree said:
> ...


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

daralene said:


> Here is a knitting tool I bookmarked back when I first joined KP. Thank you to whomever posted this on KP if you are looking. Please speak up and take credit. Sadly I don't remember as I bookmarked it on the computer after I went to the site. Didn't know about the KP bookmark back then. I think it might be useful for some of us. Others know what they are doing without any tools, but here it is in case anyone could use it:
> 
> http://quirm.net/blog-extra/how-many/


Aaaahhh... No fair. This could save me tons of calculations - but it only has inches and if I start to calculate to and from inches... it would be the same to do my math in the first place. No fair, such a great tool!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I just want to brag a little - well, I am so happy, I just need to share somehow with someone who would understand - today I saw something made out from my patter, and it was the first time I actually see something of mine done, it is a doll and it looks like mine, but is also different, and it's a strange, but also so uprising feeling... I've got a fever, temperature, not my day - but in the end, when I saw this, all good feelings came back to me...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I can't believe I missed Friday's tea party and there are 35 pages already. Wow!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You can come move stuff at my house next Pammie! Wow you must on on quite a roll there. LOL


pammie1234 said:


> Almost dropped the TV when I was trying to move it so I could move the cabinet. It sort of fell the last few inches, and left black marks on the wall. I think they will come off, but I hope it doesn't move my new paint job! I cannot believe how much I have accomplished and it is only 9:00am!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> I can't believe I missed Friday's tea party and there are 35 pages already. Wow!


haha, chuckles, and all that! Yes, I did send you a post on last week's Tea Party letting you know we were now at this one!! Thought it might have slipped by you! Glad you are here now and you have some reading to do! Enjoy doing that with a glass of bubbly or what ever!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Darowil - Thanks again for opening the TP - your recipes all sound so good but I particularly like the pumpkin soup - yummy. And...your snowman is a real cutie.

MsTess - you are so lucky to have a DH who picks up on those things that you really want. Enjoy your table and chairs. I love antiques but my mom hated them so I used to get all her cast offs :lol: 

Daralene - condolences on the loss of your uncle. It's so sad to lose a member of your family.

I haven't read many pages yet but I must go now = hope to be back after dinner.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> My lovely walk along the canal prompted this display of leaves at home since I forgot my camera and phone. Can't tell you how much little KAL bunny enjoyed playing in the leaves. He even slept there. I also got a bouquet from Trader Joe's. The flowers were just $4.99 for the roses and 5.99 for the hydrangeas. Sadly, mine never bloomed this year. Think the Russian Sage completely took over and kept them from sunlight. How I need Gingerwitch.
> 
> For those of you who don't get autumn, I will try and remember my camera next time and hope it will be a perfect and sunny day like yesterday. I smiled and spoke to a lady on my walk at the canal yesterday and mentioned how beautiful it was to her and she said "Too Beautiful." I guess that means beyond perfect, but for me it can never be too beautiful. DH even collected some of the leaves for me and it was fun to see him getting involved that way. When he was younger he would have just had music notes coming out of his eyes as we were walking, but he really took in the beauty. I think we have rubbed off on each other and are both the better for it.


Beutiful- You have done well for your visitors. And I see you bunny is stilll blind.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> Here is a knitting tool I bookmarked back when I first joined KP. Thank you to whomever posted this on KP if you are looking. Please speak up and take credit. Sadly I don't remember as I bookmarked it on the computer after I went to the site. Didn't know about the KP bookmark back then. I think it might be useful for some of us. Others know what they are doing without any tools, but here it is in case anyone could use it:
> 
> http://quirm.net/blog-extra/how-many/


Just what I will need in the next couple of days thankyou! Was wondering just how I would out how to place the decreases


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a knitting tool I bookmarked back when I first joined KP. Thank you to whomever posted this on KP if you are looking. Please speak up and take credit. Sadly I don't remember as I bookmarked it on the computer after I went to the site. Didn't know about the KP bookmark back then. I think it might be useful for some of us. Others know what they are doing without any tools, but here it is in case anyone could use it:
> ...


You are right. That isn't fair. I'm so sorry it isn't in cm. Wonder if they have something similar. Seems to me like they should. Must be someone out there who could create this in cm. Please forgive as so many don't use inches.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

budasha said:


> Daralene - condolences on the loss of your uncle. It's so sad to lose a member of your family.


Thanks budasha. I have company arriving and it looks like I won't be able to go to the funeral. I'm ok with that. All the Canadian contingent will be there and he had a lot of children. Appreciate your thoughts of condolence.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just jumping on quickly to say 'Goodbye' for a few days. As Myfanwy already explained, I have to go help a friend in Dublin, but I'll be back on Saturday morning. Thanks again to Julie for agreeing to post my intro for next week's TP - why is it that things always all happen at one time?  See y'all (as Joe would say) Saturday.


Hope the time goes well Kate and everything gets done easily.
May see you at the weekend- depends on when you get back on.
I will be going away Sunday afternoon our time for a week. But have a very busy Sunday which is why we are not going until late afternoon. Not doing anything- with no internet I should get lots of knitting done (well I'm not doing anything. David and Maryanne are studying, catching up on what they missed while away and studying for an exam).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> Good answer 5mmdpns and I'll use it!!
> 
> Hey, I accidentally went to the old Tea Party and there were some posts from Purpleone, a new person at our party, but I'm afraid we were all gone. I sent her some PM's and gave her the link. If anyone else wants to join in and welcome her she's a new knitter on the last page of the last TP. Maybe a PM as she probably isn't checking for answers any more??


Heard from her last night- has got a hat done by following the pattern I sent so feeling very chuffed with herself.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> I just want to brag a little - well, I am so happy, I just need to share somehow with someone who would understand - today I saw something made out from my patter, and it was the first time I actually see something of mine done, it is a doll and it looks like mine, but is also different, and it's a strange, but also so uprising feeling... I've got a fever, temperature, not my day - but in the end, when I saw this, all good feelings came back to me...


How exciting! Would be interesting seeing the ifferences that come from the same pattern.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


I still have tape measures in both so easy to move from one to the other so suits me fine.
However here is a very easy convertor- simply put in your cms and it will give you a very accurate inches. Use it frequently for KP! http://www.worldwidemetric.com/measurements.html


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I am on my way to catch up with Althea and some other KPers for our monthly catch up. Thats if I don't drown on the way- it has been raining, and is very cold. Yesterday I think that although the temperatures were low the winter chill was missing- well it isn't now!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> I still have tape measures in both so easy to move from one to the other so suits me fine.
> However here is a very easy convertor- simply put in your cms and it will give you a very accurate inches. Use it frequently for KP! http://www.worldwidemetric.com/measurements.html


I have bookmarked your link too. Great for any patterns I have with metric measurements. :thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Darowil...Yes, I will be able to give him eyes now that the house is clean. :lol: :lol: :lol: Have a great trip wherever you are going. 

Handy Family...Hope you are feeling better. So glad you got to experience seeing one of your patterns knit by someone. :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Should have known you had all already taken care of Purpleone. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Kate...Hope all goes well with the move you are helping with.

Ocragrandma...Sure hope you are on the mend. Thoughts and prayers for a complete and speedy recovery. Miss you.

Well, no work on WIP's but it was worth it. My friend is laid off again and I happened to call her and found this out so I invited her over and we watched the movie "The Razor's Edge." A fantastic movie and she loved the Banana ice cream or whatever it is called. First time she ever had it. At least she was a little more cheered when she left.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

daralene said:


> Darowil...Yes, I will be able to give him eyes now that the house is clean. :lol: :lol: :lol: Have a great trip wherever you are going.
> 
> Handy Family...Hope you are feeling better. So glad you got to experience seeing one of your patterns knit by someone. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Orcagrandma had to go to the hospital last week for a procedure to enlarge her stomach opening. She posted this on Oct 8 at the other Tea Party on page 68. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-113612-68.html#2209209 
She is out and has posted today on another topic forum. I assume she will be making it back to the Tea Party.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> I just want to brag a little - well, I am so happy, I just need to share somehow with someone who would understand - today I saw something made out from my patter, and it was the first time I actually see something of mine done, it is a doll and it looks like mine, but is also different, and it's a strange, but also so uprising feeling... I've got a fever, temperature, not my day - but in the end, when I saw this, all good feelings came back to me...


Good for you, Handy Family!! Hope you get to feeling better soon. Ohio Joy


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> I just want to brag a little - well, I am so happy, I just need to share somehow with someone who would understand - today I saw something made out from my patter, and it was the first time I actually see something of mine done, it is a doll and it looks like mine, but is also different, and it's a strange, but also so uprising feeling... I've got a fever, temperature, not my day - but in the end, when I saw this, all good feelings came back to me...


How wonderful for you! Yes, it must have seemed a little strange, but you must feel proud (and I hope that you're feeling better physically) :-D


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

settleg said:


> You can come move stuff at my house next Pammie! Wow you must on on quite a roll there. LOL
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> ...


I am, and this is so unusual for me! I just hope it will continue!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I see that there is hardly any posts up tonite. Yawn! I have just finished the last puzzle of the even. Got now knitting done this eve and probably not for this weekend. A picnic near Malibu on for tomorrow, I think. Nope on checking it is for the 18th. Why can I not keep up with the date and what transpires when. I rested most of the day, a miserable night last evening. Hope the weather soon decides whether to be warm or cold as the difference between day and night temps is too stressful for my bod. Off for this evening. Well wishes to all and especially to orgagrandma. Prayers for all. 
Marlark Marge.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

daralene said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


Ah, but it's not your fault, I was just complaining...
And the simple fact is that I could do it - I mean, make the software - so if it is anybody's fault it's mine... but I am too lazy and have little time and when I need to "recount" something I just do it on a piece of paper and make a promise to myself that "next time I'll do it "...
And this site was such a nice surprise - but... than I saw the inches. Just had to complain, hahaha, I'm a whine girl, I am...


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

darowil said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Just jumping on quickly to say 'Goodbye' for a few days. As Myfanwy already explained, I have to go help a friend in Dublin, but I'll be back on Saturday morning. Thanks again to Julie for agreeing to post my intro for next week's TP - why is it that things always all happen at one time?  See y'all (as Joe would say) Saturday.
> ...


Oh, some vacation!
And as fall comes closer and closer here, you are at the beginning of spring/summer, the most joyful of times...


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

darowil said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > HandyFamily said:
> ...


Oh, that's a handy thing to have, thank you!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Tonight we are having one of Fireball Daves recipes. I only use 4 sausages which makes the WW points fine. And instead of the potatoes he recommended serving it with I do it with Cauliflower Rice (0 WW pps)
Simply grate the amount of cauliflower needed (I use my food processor grating blade), sprinkle a small amount of water over it and microwave for a few minutes (amount of time depends on both the microwave and amount of cauli). You can add a little bit of butter, salt, chicken salt etc if want. 


Sausage, tomato and bean casserole (ww pp 7 with 4 sausages)
Serves: 4

Ingredients:
1 tbsp olive oil
8 good pork sausages
1 large onion, finely chopped
2 red peppers, de-seeded and roughly chopped
1 tsp dried chilli flakes
400g can chopped tomatoes
400g can mixed beans, drained and rinsed

Method:
Preheat the oven to 400degF/200degC/Regulo 6. 

Place the sausages in an oven-proof dish and bake in the oven for 10 mins to brown the sausages. 

Heat the oil in a frying pan, add the onion and sauté very gently for about 5 minutes, add the pepper and cook for 2-3mins, then add the tomatoes, beans and chilli flakes, simmer for about 5 minutes, stirring occasionally until the sauce is slightly reduced and thickened. Season to taste. 

Pour the tomato mixture over the sausages, reduce the oven to 350degF/180degC/Regulo 4 then cook for 30mins.
Or put in slow cooker on low. It all depends on time, Sam. If I have time, I fry the sausages, prepare the other ingredients and cook the whole thing in the slow cooker for 5 to 6 hours. But to-day I was running late, gave it half an hour in the oven, which is all this quick casserole actually requires to be cooked, then transferred it to the slow cooker for a couple of hours to let the flavours develop further and keep warm until the boys arrived. Their boarding school is over fifty miles away, some came up on bikes, some by train and bus, so I wanted something that wouldn't spoil.

Dave

FireballDave
Serve with mashed potato and cauli

Had a good time with 2 KPers but no Althea. SHe slept in and then couldn't face the wintery weather- would have been tempted myself if I hadn't organised it! Still cold but the rain seems to be settling. Reports that it snowed in th ehills as well. If it did this is very unusual- even in the middle of winter it doesn't usually get cold enough let alone the middle of spring.

Hope you managed a good sleep and feel better after it Marge. Not sleeping is such a drain (just ask ALthea!).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


What more can a girl ask for ?


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > I just want to brag a little - well, I am so happy, I just need to share somehow with someone who would understand - today I saw something made out from my patter, and it was the first time I actually see something of mine done, it is a doll and it looks like mine, but is also different, and it's a strange, but also so uprising feeling... I've got a fever, temperature, not my day - but in the end, when I saw this, all good feelings came back to me...
> ...


I was more then a little proud, I have butterflies in mu stomach, it is so, so faltering...

And thank you all, I am feeling somewhat better this morning, and planing to be all better till the afternoon... hahaha, good plans.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Orcagrandma had to go to the hospital last week for a procedure to enlarge her stomach opening. She posted this on Oct 8 at the other Tea Party on page 68. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-113612-68.html#2209209
> She is out and has posted today on another topic forum. I assume she will be making it back to the Tea Party.


Thank you so much for that. I sent her a PM and let her know I will be praying. So many of us have or are going through this at this stage of our lives. So glad your mom is ok 5mmdpns and hope your Thanksgiving was all you could have ever wished for.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Handy Family...I know I already responded about you seeing your pattern knit up by someone else, but I just had to say that your creations are so amazing. Truly unique and beautiful.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I am on my way to catch up with Althea and some other KPers for our monthly catch up. Thats if I don't drown on the way- it has been raining, and is very cold. Yesterday I think that although the temperatures were low the winter chill was missing- well it isn't now!


It is amazing how winter chill makes its way back into Spring. Sort of like Indian Summer in reverse. I always think of it as natures way of adjusting us to the weather in stages, like deep sea diving and when we are coming up we have to do it gradually, not that I have done that. :lol: :lol: :lol: It is cold, then warm, then cold, then warm, and gradually you will end up in summer. Sadly it is the reverse for me now. I didn't mind winter when I had no responsibilities as a child and loved it. Now with driving in these winter conditions where you go to stop the car and it is pure ice or black ice make my love of winter a little less. There truly is nothing like looking out on a moonlit starry night with fresh snow on the ground and air so pure it takes your breath away. Hope you had fun being with Althea. :thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > HandyFamily said:
> ...


Very legitimate complaint. It is so wonderful that we are now able to be International with the internet. Hard to believe the changes that have happened in my life. I really think that anything we make like this now should be in cm. and inches. How I wish we were all on the same measurement. Canada switched to cm years back but when I lived there they were inches. My poor aunt had a terrible time learning the new measurements, but it can be done. Harder when you are older. Anyway, that's my whine is that when we make anything now it should be made both ways. The world has become so much smaller with the internet and what an honor it is to have friends from all over the world. That is a thought for designers too that patterns are now being seen all over the world:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I am soooooo lucky. You all make my days so much more fun. Thanks for joining us Handy Family.
Hugs :wink:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Tonight we are having one of Fireball Daves recipes. I only use 4 sausages which makes the WW points fine. And instead of the potatoes he recommended serving it with I do it with Cauliflower Rice (0 WW pps)
> Simply grate the amount of cauliflower needed (I use my food processor grating blade), sprinkle a small amount of water over it and microwave for a few minutes (amount of time depends on both the microwave and amount of cauli). You can add a little bit of butter, salt, chicken salt etc if want.
> 
> Sausage, tomato and bean casserole (ww pp 7 with 4 sausages)
> ...


Fun to see a Fireball Dave recipe. Wish somehow he knew!!!


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm kinda happy that not many posts happened last night. I went for my weekly Walkers group meeting last night. I went 3 miles at a very good clip without being sore afterwards. I may have to up the pace. 

I started a baby kimono jacket, but I have a feeling that I will need more yarn or figure out a substitute to finish. I have one less ball of yarn than the pattern calls for. (isn't that always the way...)

I want to see about buying size 4 circulars for it also so I can knit on the train to get it finished before nephew grows out of it before he can wear it. >.<


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Myfanwy should be up making bread about now. Handy Family is perhaps preparing supper. Kate is probably busy helping her friend's daughter with moving and will soon need some supper. Fun imagining what all of you are doing as we are some on different days and so many at different times of the day. Pammie, sure hope your back is surviving. My advice after being like you all my life is to not do it. I paid for 10 yrs. with horrendous pain. Be careful my dear and all of you strong young women. I'm mid morning and ready for a nap. What a gorgeous day it is here today. Blue skies, sun, leaves blowing. A touch of what is to come in the air. My friend must be having a glorious trip here from Michigan. She is driving and the colors of the trees will be breathtaking. She will come through Canada so she will cross the border twice on the way here. I'm exhausted. House is all ready but I think I need to try and get a nap before she arrives. Not sure what time she will get in. Got a call from my son last night and I was so surprised and happy. Normally he never calls unless he needs something but he just wanted to talk. He was in House of Blues, Anaheim and then last night, House of Blues in Hollywood. Much nicer atmosphere. He is really enjoying California and finding the people lovely. He sounded good and very enthusiastic, so that helps me. A mother never stops worrying about her children. We are constantly letting go. Hope you all are well, but prayers for all those who are not. Sorlenna, prayers for your aunt. For those traveling, please be safe. For those knitting, may all your stitches be filled with love.
Hugs,
Daralene


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Thought I'd pop in and say hi and share a photo of the trees taken this morning.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thought I'd pop in and say hi and share a photo of the trees taken this morning.


How beautiful. So nice to share the fall scenery with you.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Tonight we are having one of Fireball Daves recipes. I only use 4 sausages which makes the WW points fine. And instead of the potatoes he recommended serving it with I do it with Cauliflower Rice (0 WW pps)
> Simply grate the amount of cauliflower needed (I use my food processor grating blade), sprinkle a small amount of water over it and microwave for a few minutes (amount of time depends on both the microwave and amount of cauli). You can add a little bit of butter, salt, chicken salt etc if want.
> 
> Sausage, tomato and bean casserole (ww pp 7 with 4 sausages)
> ...


I'm thinking I could do this recipe with one of the tofu products. Sounds just perfect for these inbetween days that have the chill to them.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Very humid day! I am hoping that it will rain. I have already been to Target twice and Walmart. Now I have to go back to Walmart because I didn't get something there that I thought was a better deal than the one at Target. I was wrong. I did decide to come home for a while and see the dogs and maybe do a little knitting. Watching baseball in a loser go home game. Can't decide who I want to win. My team got eliminated way too early!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

I just had to share this photo with you from the Spinning Bunny. They couldn't resist showing it either. It is from Minnesota and a combination of snow and autumn leaves. Gorgeous:
Oops! Have to see if I can find it. That link just took you into yahoo mail.

Well, I can't figure out how to do it. What a beautiful combination it was with the brilliant red and orange colors and white snow.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

NanaCaren, is that picture taken from your home? It's beautiful there!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> NanaCaren, is that picture taken from your home? It's beautiful there!


Thank you. It is my side yard.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Thought I'd pop in and say hi and share a photo of the trees taken this morning.
> ...


Daralene- hope you have a lovely visit! you have gone to so much trouble to have your house ready, now relax and enjoy!

NanaCaren, so glad you dropped by, I always love seeing the photos of your 'world'.

I slept very badly a couple of nights ago- still catching up- must get the bread underway. At least I got some sleep last night - because I can recall dreamng! Had a couple of set-backs- but I guess that is what life is- you adjust and move on...


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Myfanwy, I am exhausted too and sleep has been terrible. Feel like a wet sponge just lying there. Hope your set-backs haven't been too bad?? Sorry to hear that. I'm hoping I get some energy before my company gets here. I haven't seen her for years, actually since we went to see her husband in hospice just before he passed. I know she wants me to go to concerts with her this weekend starting tonight and all I want to do is sleep. She is such a lovely person and I look forward to her visit so much. Took some extra B12 and vitamins and still hope to get a nap but phone won't quit ringing even though I am on the do not call list for ads. I called back both of them and got through to a real person on one. No nap possible with them calling every day 2 or 3 times. I don't usually get mad but I could feel rage today as I need to get some rest. Oh well, I'll try again.

I'm thrilled to see Nana Caren again and love seeing her photos and sharing her life. She adds so much. Such a beautiful yard and no neighbors in sight.

Now here's for all of us needing energy to getting some get-up and go.
Hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Daralene- to quote Sam- sending you bushels of healing energy! And call free from now on- how frustrating phone calls can be when it is only salespeople- they have a habit of doing it here during the news broadcasts- knowing people are likely to be home.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> Daralene- to quote Sam- sending you bushels of healing energy! And call free from now on- how frustrating phone calls can be when it is only salespeople- they have a habit of doing it here during the news broadcasts- knowing people are likely to be home.


Here they always do it right when I am trying to take a nap!!!!

Karen is here!!! She is changing clothes and getting herself freshened up.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Daralene, if they persist in calling you when you are on the no call list (so am I), you can report them to the state attorney general. When I got a real person on one of those calls, I asked for the company name, the person's name, and the supervisor's name, then told them I was going to report them...that stopped the calls. You can also just turn off the ringer or unplug the phone for a while, too. 

I'm just dashing by...have read up on the posts but will have to wait a while to comment further. Work is always interfering with my plans. LOL


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thought I'd pop in and say hi and share a photo of the trees taken this morning.


Love this. Love fall in the north.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Well I am on my way to catch up with Althea and some other KPers for our monthly catch up. Thats if I don't drown on the way- it has been raining, and is very cold. Yesterday I think that although the temperatures were low the winter chill was missing- well it isn't now!
> ...


Well not so sure about breaking us in gently. Thursday 13(55F), Sunday 27 (80F). We seem to be jumping madly. Won't say one extreme as we will get much hotter before summer is over (robably before spring is over).
But I prefer winter- though we don't get really cold weather. Up in the hills where they had snow yesterday frosts most morning but down here in the city rarely if ever.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thought I'd pop in and say hi and share a photo of the trees taken this morning.


NanCaren, it is wonderful to see one of your photos again. wonderful colours.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Daralene I hope you have enough energy to really enjpy your time with your friend- after so long you sure will have a lot to talk about. How long is with you for. Guess we won't see as much of you as usual.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I will go and have breakfast now and then make our Christmas Puddings. A time consuming business as they take so long to cook- but once they are on they don't a lot of attention. Last year I discovered that my new fangled stove top has a timer in it and if the elements are on too long thay switch themselves off. Great if you leave it on by accidnet , but not when you are trying to steam something for hours and you go back and discover the stove is off and you have no idea how long for. At leasst this year I will know to watch out for it after a few hours. Or maybe I will just turn it off and back on each time I refill the pans.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

darowil - hope you are making enough christmas pudding for all of us since we are all going to show up for some.

thought i would just jump in here and say hello - seems i have been away for so long - i will be so glad to be home. i have had a delightful time - meeting sandy and katynora was worth the trip - have seen other friends - eaten far too much - but it is time to be home in the familar settings and with the pups who are now getting out of the box. lol

have a layover in minneapolis - and this is an embarrassment - i can't remember who - my mind is drawing a complete blank and looking through my pms is no help - i do hope she sees this and know that i will be at the baggage claim as we had planned - for an hour or so. think my mind is totally going.

i'm also looking forward to reading what i have missed and catch up on everyone's lives - i feel really out of the loop. 

looking forward to your opening tomorrow kate - not sure i will pop in - it will be late when i get home but you will hear from me on saturday.

these women have done such a good job hostessing you may not want me back - you will be saying "sam who?".

sam


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> darowil - hope you are making enough christmas pudding for all of us since we are all going to show up for some.
> 
> thought i would just jump in here and say hello - seems i have been away for so long - i will be so glad to be home. i have had a delightful time - meeting sandy and katynora was worth the trip - have seen other friends - eaten far too much - but it is time to be home in the familar settings and with the pups who are now getting out of the box. lol
> 
> ...


 Sam glad to hear you have enjoyed your trip. Yea the girls have done a good job in your absence but we are looking for ward to having you back. We are also looking forward to seeing how much the pups have grown.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

It s OK Sam we will let you have your job back. Have enjoyed it but it does take up extra time. So glad you enjoyed you trip away- and that it has been uneventful (well in a negative sense) so far and that you are nearly home.
BTW I always make lots of puds so no worries if you all pop in.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sam, wishing you an uneventful trip home- other than hoping you find whoever it was you were to meet up with in Minneapolis!!!

My brother and I are probably going to Whangarei on Monday 15th, so I hope to come back with a few good photos. It has taken a lot of phone calls organising the visit- mostly because I have been so busy with one thing and another. My thermometer in the sitting room has gone to Fahrenheit [unintentionally], we are at a pleasant 69.8 degrees, pretty clear sky- clouds starting to form. I must get out and water my plants when the sun goes off them around 4pm. The little boy nextdoor is squealing- I hope with delight- he is playing with a remote controlled toy. His big sister who has been helping me in the garden since she was 12, is growing up so fast- won't be long and she will have left school. And my own grand daughter now is almost a pre-teen- it is going to be so interesting catching up with her.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

these women have done such a good job hostessing you may not want me back - you will be saying "sam who?".

sam[/quote]

The ladies (or ''hotties'' as they are sometimes called) have done a good job standing in for you, but don't hold your breath on the TP not wanting you back!!! We've missed you greatly even though we've all hoped you had a great time.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

daralene came to my rescue - it was gottastch - sent her a pm to make sure what was happening. we could have a good hour together while i waited for my connecting flight to ft wayne.

our beautiful weather has gone here in seattle - the rain is to begin tomorrow - after i leave. lol i will say though - the weather has been beautiful while i was here.

sam



thewren said:


> darowil - hope you are making enough christmas pudding for all of us since we are all going to show up for some.
> 
> thought i would just jump in here and say hello - seems i have been away for so long - i will be so glad to be home. i have had a delightful time - meeting sandy and katynora was worth the trip - have seen other friends - eaten far too much - but it is time to be home in the familar settings and with the pups who are now getting out of the box. lol
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jheiens said:


> these women have done such a good job hostessing you may not want me back - you will be saying "sam who?".
> 
> sam


The ladies (or ''hotties'' as they are sometimes called) have done a good job standing in for you, but don't hold your breath on the TP not wanting you back!!! We've missed you greatly even though we've all hoped you had a great time.

Ohio Joy[/quote]

:thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Have a safe trip, Sam. We have missed you!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Wanted to catch up on the newest Tea Party.. but I'm about to fall asleep here, has been a wonderful busy weekend and the house is back to just the 3 of us once again, at least for a couple of days. :lol:
> ...


OH the steaks were wonderful.. he used the apple wood chips and oh my goodness, they were so tender that Mom was able to enjoy without complaint. 
Mom was unable to get up and about for the blood draw, now we can't go in till Tuesday which means changing appointments all around again. But it will all work out, she has to get her medicines and they won't refill unless they know her levels. Now she says she will go no matter what. Guess we will wait and see come Tuesday.
Our weekend guest is here, got here while we were out mowing and doing the yard work. I made pulled pork, had cooked the pork shoulder in the crock pot, only thing I used was root beer, it was delicious!! I won't have to cook the rest of the weekend, will be out and about most of Friday and Saturday.. Sunday will be pizzas since it's football day. Hopefully everything will be back to normal on Tuesday, no "scheduled" visitors till Thanksgiving. Is nice to have the company, love it while they are here.. but also so nice to have the house quiet and back to normal routines. 
They are calling me to come and join in a game they are playing. I hope to catch up with some of the posts in the morning (if he sleeps a bit late) 
Take care my friends.. loves, Hugs and Prayers all around each of you!!! 
Oh I'm loving the Sock KAL thanks to 5mmdpn's!!!!! 
Byyyyyyyyyeeeeee for now ;-) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The pulled pork sounds wonderful---I'll have to try the Root Beer next time I make it. Enjoy your company and hope all goes well with your Mom's doctor visits & meds.

Sam, yes our hostesses have done a fabulous job in your stead----but we do miss you and will be glad to have you back. Glad to hear your trip has been wonderful and hope the trip home is easy and safe. I know you'll enjoy your short visit at the airport.

Look forward to the new tea party tomorrow already.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Sam, safe flights for you!!! and may you breathe easy!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


Did you do a good cleanup like Daralene did for her visitors? She's a woman after my own heart with bannana icecream and hating housework.
I know just what you mean about loving guests but also breathing a sigh of relief after they go. How far away is thanksgiving- November is all I know. Is it about 6 weeks before Christmas?
In January you'll need to learn to do them toe-up with magic loop. It's OK you get the chance to learn magic loop first on a hat.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> daralene came to my rescue - it was gottastch - sent her a pm to make sure what was happening. we could have a good hour together while i waited for my connecting flight to ft wayne.
> 
> our beautiful weather has gone here in seattle - the rain is to begin tomorrow - after i leave. lol i will say though - the weather has been beautiful while i was here.
> 
> ...


Daralens very good at coming to the rescue. She remembers all sorts of things.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

The first puds are cooking- will need do the last 2 tomorrow but all mixed and one is in its container. But I don't have enough bowls or stove top space to cook them all at once.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> The first puds are cooking- will need do the last 2 tomorrow but all mixed and one is in its container. But I don't have enough bowls or stove top space to cook them all at once.


I'm sure I missed it, but what are puds?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > The first puds are cooking- will need do the last 2 tomorrow but all mixed and one is in its container. But I don't have enough bowls or stove top space to cook them all at once.
> ...


puddings


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Christmas Puddings. This time last year we had great discussions about them because Fireball Dave was doing his. Seems that they are not as common in the US but mmost people here have them even if they don't make them Same for the UK. On my out the door will see if I can find Daves stuff later.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

darowil said:


> Christmas Puddings. This time last year we had great discussions about them because Fireball Dave was doing his. Seems that they are not as common in the US but mmost people here have them even if they don't make them Same for the UK. On my out the door will see if I can find Daves stuff later.


I would say more or less unknown here except for those of British heritage.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

This is the link to the Tea Party of Sept 30, 2011 in which Fireball Dave opens it with his Chrismas Pudding. I include the link for everyone as old and new TP people might like to go and read the discussions about the puddings.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-33327-1.html#540017

*FireballDave's Christmas Pudding he posted Sept 30, 2011*

To make: two medium (1.5 pint basin, serves 6-8) and one small (1 pint basin, serves 4) 
Total volume: Approx. 4 Imp. pints (4.75 US pints/2.25 litres)

Ingredients:

8 oz (225g) Suet 
8 oz (225g) soft fresh wholemeal breadcrumbs 
4 oz (115g) S.R. flour 
3 oz (85g) soft brown sugar 
2 oz (55g) ground almonds
2 oz (55g) chopped mixed nuts 
8 oz (225g) sultanas 
8 oz (225g) currants
8 oz (225g) raisins 
4 oz (115g) cut mixed candied peel
2 oz (55g) glace cherries, chopped and rolled in flour to separate 
1 medium carrot, grated
grated zest of one orange 
grated zest and juice of one lemon
grated zest and juice of one lime
1/2 oz (15g) mixed spice 
1/4 oz (7.5g) cinnamon 
1 freshly grated nutmeg 
1 teaspoon ground dill (optional)
1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper (optional, see note below)
4 eggs, lightly beaten
1 glass extra dry white vernouth (125ml or 4.25 fl oz)
1/2 glass Bacardi white rum (60ml or 2 fl oz)
Milk to mix

Notes on ingredients:
Use the coarsest supermarket own label bread you can find for the breadcrumbs and leave the crusts on, it comes out far better for puddings than anything else.

I use vegetable suet, this has 30% less fat and produces a lighter pudding.

Ground mixed spice is a blend which varies slightly between brands, but it is basically a mixture of: cinnamon, coriander seed, ginger, cloves and nutmeg.

I add one teaspoon of fresh black pepper to my mixture. Note, this only works if you will be maturing the pudding for a minimum of six weeks, during which period all the heat goes and you are left with a wonderful richness, but it does take time for this change to occur.

Bacardi really does work best with this mixture, if you really don't like it use a rough vodka instead, or even Cointreau or Triple Sec. Do not use brandy, it really clashes with the citrus notes.

Method:

Mix together the dry base ingredients: breadcrumbs, suet, flour and sugar and combine well. Next add in the spices and mix well to distribute them throughout the mixture. Next add the dried fruit, grated carrot and nuts and combine them into the mixture, then add the candied peel, glace cherries and fresh citrus zest. Mix well.

Mix together the lemon and lime juice, the vermouth and white rum, add this to the bowl together with the eggs and mix well but do not beat, adding sufficient milk to make the mixture wettish, but not sloppy.

Turn into greased Pyrex or Duralex or heatproof glazed pottery basins and cover closely with greased foil. Steam for 4-6 hours, depending on size. You can either use a steamer, or place the bowl on a trivet with boiling water halfway up the side. If you have a slow cooker, you can place the bowl on a trivet with boiling water halfway up the side and cook for 10-12 hours.

Remove the puddings from the steamer and place on a wooden board, lift the foil and add 2tbs (30ml) of dry vermouth to each. Re-cover the puddings and allow to cool completely overnight. Next day, remove the old foil and cover the pudding with a disk of greaseproof paper and then closely cover with fresh foil.

Store in a cool dry place (like a wine cellar) until required. Do not refrigerate because they are damp, do not freeze because it will inhibit the maturing process which can be anything from a month or two, to a year. If you only have a few days, keep it at room temperature (around 66-68 degF) to accelerate the process.

To Serve:

The evening before use: Remove the foil and paper and stab the pudding all over with a metal skewer or knife, pour one fluid ounce (25ml) white rum over the top and cover the basin with cling film. Leave to stand in a warm room overnight.

The next day: Remove the cling film and replace with greased foil. Gently steam for 2-3 hours, again you can use a slow cooker for 4-6 hours and avoid blocking one of the rings on your hob at a busy time.

Turn out of the basin and serve hot, you can flambe with vodka or white rum, do not use brandy since this particular pudding mixture has clean citrus notes.

Serve with rum butter or fresh double cream and enjoy.

Tips:

With this number of ingredients it really pays to be organised. Take time to prepare and weigh the ingredients and arrange them in a row of bowls along the counter, it makes mixing a lot easier and means you won't miss anything.

This quantity is about as much as the bowl of my Kenwood Chef can hold, if mixing by hand you will need a very large bowl and strong wrists; do not use a little hand mixer or food processor, it simply won't cope!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi everyone! I finished 2 more bunnies (babies) and I will post pictures. The kids at school want to write stories about them and I think I will let them. They are already thinking of the names they want to use in their stories. One 2nd grade girl wants to do chapter books. She started her story today and will paint pictures with her grandma for the illustrations. She is really excited. Her names for them are Violet (momma), Chocolate (brother) and Cherry (little sister). I can't wait to see what she comes up with for her story.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> I just want to brag a little - well, I am so happy, I just need to share somehow with someone who would understand - today I saw something made out from my patter, and it was the first time I actually see something of mine done, it is a doll and it looks like mine, but is also different, and it's a strange, but also so uprising feeling... I've got a fever, temperature, not my day - but in the end, when I saw this, all good feelings came back to me...


Congratulations... That has to make you feel very proud. Sorry you aren't feeling so good today though. Take care of yourself.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> This is the link to the Tea Party of Sept 30, 2011 in which Fireball Dave opens it with his Chrismas Pudding. I include the link for everyone as old and new TP people might like to go and read the discussions about the puddings.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-33327-1.html#540017
> 
> With this number of ingredients it really pays to be organised. Take time to prepare and weigh the ingredients and arrange them in a row of bowls along the counter, it makes mixing a lot easier and means you won't miss anything.
> ...


Thnaks 5mmdpns saves me trying to find it. I would not have kept it because I have my own recipe and which is always delicious and I have no intention of changing form a never falied recipe. Strange I know.lol.
Yes it does pay to be organised. I got part way through and then discovered that I had no flour!- well not enough. I had got everything else beacuse the amounts were so great but figured I had flour. So off I trotted to get flour half way through preparing htem- it did at least ensure I got enough walking in as it meant I had two short ones today.
My recipe is quite different to Daves, but cooked the same way with the long cooking time orginally (hence the reason I will do some today and some tomorrow) and then long heating time on the day it is eaten (and then the leftovers are delicious cold).
As kids (well teenagers I guess) it was exciting doing hte puds. We loved the mixing- and we all got to have a stir, even cutting up all the fruit was exciting. Now I only cut up the dates. And we cooked them overnight taking it in turns for one of usto be responsible for ensuring they didn't run out of water. Being up in the middle of the night legitimately was very exciting! Actually I still rather like it if I don't have anything else to do the next day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> This is the link to the Tea Party of Sept 30, 2011 in which Fireball Dave opens it with his Chrismas Pudding. I include the link for everyone as old and new TP people might like to go and read the discussions about the puddings.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-33327-1.html#540017
> 
> *FireballDave's Christmas Pudding he posted Sept 30, 2011*


Two of Daves recipes in one week- clearly not forgotten.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Hi everyone! I finished 2 more bunnies (babies) and I will post pictures. The kids at school want to write stories about them and I think I will let them. They are already thinking of the names they want to use in their stories. One 2nd grade girl wants to do chapter books. She started her story today and will paint pictures with her grandma for the illustrations. She is really excited. Her names for them are Violet (momma), Chocolate (brother) and Cherry (little sister). I can't wait to see what she comes up with for her story.


How great that they are so keen- and what better way to have them writing a story than to want to do it themsleves. Glad they are turning out so useful. Would be great to hear some of the stories (as well as you can with putting kids work out on the WWW that is). Maybe you could teach them to knit them as well! Might need a few too many needles etc to be feasible- on second thoughts assuming 2nd grade is around 7yo maybe don't want a class of that age waving knitting needles around!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> I'm kinda happy that not many posts happened last night. I went for my weekly Walkers group meeting last night. I went 3 miles at a very good clip without being sore afterwards. I may have to up the pace.


Good for you.... I think I would like to be in a walking group.... just to keep me on track, though I enjoy walking alone... just need to get back in the habit. Do you all walk in a mall?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pammie.... sure could use some of that excess energy. my studio is in *terrible* shape. I'm off to bed now. Dh has a scan very early in the morning. I got mom packed yesteday and she left for MO today. wwe went to the volleyball game tom=night andhave homecoming football tomorrow. I just can't wait to sleep in tomorrow - since I have no place I have to be... Yeah...

Love the beautiful fall picture.... Sure do miss that kind of scenery.

Hoping Orcagrandma is recovering nicely and not overdoing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

It seems you must have decided to stay put while your mother is away Dreamweaver. Make sure you manage some you time- I think its time you did.

I've been looking through the TP with the christmas puds in it from last year. Interesting ot see how many are still around, as well all the new ones.
And asking Sam how the puppies are going- and Sam saying I will try to get my grandaughter over to take some photos! Things don't seem to have changed much (other than the minor absence of a few people such as Dave!).


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Have been keeping up with the posts but haven't commented for a few days. I'm another one who's not sleeping very well at present: guess I keep thinking of my boss's wife whose funeral was held on Wednesday. We worked together and job-shared for 18 years in his medical practice, so probably spent more time with her and knew her better than my own family members. We shared such a lot in common: a love of cooking (well, more of food on my part!), gardening, and classical music, and although we didn't really socialise outside of work, to me she was a friend as well as a colleague. I just feel so sad for my boss as they were best friends as well as life partners, and they had been inseparable since she was 17 and he was 19. But life goes on for the rest of us, and I know that I'll settle back into a sensible sleeping pattern before long. This morning I didn't wake until about 9.30, after still being awake at 3 a.m. - must have slept through the alarm, or turned it off and gone back to sleep. My cleaning man was due around 10 a.m., and I usually try to make sure I'm out of the house by 9.30 a.m. to leave him to it. Fortunately I had tidied up for the most part last night. But it was a mad scramble to get dressed (one of the great unwashed today - fortunately I showered last night before bed, just in case!) and do the last minute tidying up, especially in the bedroom, before he arrived. I think I saw his van turning the corner into my street as I drove out in the opposite direction! Whew! that was a close call. Had breakfast at the shopping mall before pushing my trolley around the supermarket, and dawdled a while so that I'd be home after he'd gone and the floors had dried. Funny thing about the cleaning man: I hate it when he's coming, and I love it when he's been. And I have two whole weeks to get the house in a shambles before he's due again, though usually about half an hour after I'm home it's back to its normal comfortable chaos.
To Daralene, Myfanwy, and other having trouble sleeping at present, I'm going to try having a hot chocolate before retiring tonight, and if that doesn't work, something stronger on Saturday night!
Darowil, do you use suet in your Christmas pudding recipe? Not a fan, personally. Will you share your recipe when you have a chance?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi Althea
No I'm a butter person in my Christmas Puds. Partly because that is wha the recipe says but also preference, think it has a much nicer taste. I'll type it out now but will do it in a word document- so much easier to see what I am doing in a large document to edit it.
it sounds almost too much hassel to have a cleaner come in (but only almost!).


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks, Darowil. Having the cleaning man makes me tidy the house at least every two weeks. I hate to think what it would be like if I relied on me to clean and tidy up, too. In a moment of madness I have invited a couple of friends for lunch in a week or so. Getting the window cleaners to come on Monday and trying to get the garden weed-free in the meantime. They are dear friends who fortunately love me for who I am, not for the cleanliness or otherwise of my house, but they are both so meticulous about housework and put me to shame in that regard.
Daralene, your guest room looks so welcoming and inviting. If I came to visit, I may never leave.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well here is the Christmas Pudding recipe. I hope it is understandable. Sure to prompt plenty of questions. 


CHRISTMAS PUDDING

225g/8ozs butter
225g/8ozs light brown sugar
5 eggs
1 ½ cups soft white breadcrumbs (the small bowl with my stick blender is the best thing I have come across for making breadcrumbs)
225g/8ozs plain flour
1 pinch salt
1/2 teaspoon mixed spice
450gm/16ozs seeded raisins
650g/23ozs sultanas
100g/3 1/2ozs mixed peel
200g/7ozs currants
100g/3 1/2ozs chopped dates
50g/2ozs blanched almonds (I buy slivered to avoid chopping them)
100mls/1/3 cup brandy
½ cup milk.


Grease pudding basins and line base with greaseproof paper (waxed or whatever is around).
Cream the butter and sugar; add eggs one at a time, beating well after each one. Add breadcrumbs, sifted flour and spice. Stir in the fruit and almonds. Blend in the brandy and milk.
Place in the bowls, cover with two layers of greaseproof paper and two layers of foil. Tie down securely with string (some basins have lids already. I just put these on without any paper). Place in large pans of boiling water coming half way up the bowl. Cover and cook for 4 to 6 hours (depending on size of pudding).
Alternate cooking-place in steamer over a saucepan of boiling water and for cook for 6 to 8 hours depending on size. Longer is better.
The most important thing here is to avoid boiling the pans dry, refill with boiling water as needed - not good for either the puds or the saucepans!

Allow to cool overnight. I then wrap them in greaseproof paper and foil. Store in a cool dry place (NOT fridge or freezer- want them to mature and they wont this way). They keep very well often I use them the next year so that they are at least 1 year old. (They can be stored in the basin, but all mine are metal of some description and Im not sure about leaving them sitting in it for over 13 months. If I know it will be used I will leave it in the basin or if I had a non-metal one which I wasnt likely to be wanting in the meantime.)

To serve return to pudding basin. Heat in the same way as cooked it but for 2-3 hours this time. This time is necessary (and more doesnt matter). Leftovers can be eaten cold or reheated in the microwave.
Turn out of the basin prior to serving. Just prior to eating can flambé the pudding with brandy. 

We serve it with an egg custard. But any combination of the following can be used any custard, brandy sauce, cream, ice-cream.


Raisins, sultanas and currants are all from grapes. But different grapes and hence taste different and different sizes. Raisins are a fair size, sultanas in between and currants tiny. Just looked at Wikipedia and they say that raisin is any dried grape in the US. I was going to post a photo of them but cant find my camera! I asked David if he had stolen it as I couldnt find it on my nice tidy desk. He suggested spending 15 hours to tidy my desk and then I might find it. If I find it soon I will post one as it might help clarify things.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone! I finished 2 more bunnies (babies) and I will post pictures. The kids at school want to write stories about them and I think I will let them. They are already thinking of the names they want to use in their stories. One 2nd grade girl wants to do chapter books. She started her story today and will paint pictures with her grandma for the illustrations. She is really excited. Her names for them are Violet (momma), Chocolate (brother) and Cherry (little sister). I can't wait to see what she comes up with for her story.
> ...


When I was teaching, we started the children knitting at age six. The first task was to make their needles out of doweling- these were sharpened with sand paper, and then they knitted, garter stitch at first- we had to do a lot of reworking- to get some on track- we had a rhyme that we chanted to help them. I don't recall any of the children doing any harm with their needles, although some were a lot slower than others. the classes were boys and girls.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Another one of Dave's receipts , good for those watching their weight. I think this would go well with those doing WW.

Salmon with Oven-Roasted Root Vegetables
 
Serves: 4
 
Ingredients:
4 carrots, peeled and roughly chopped
2 leeks,washed and sliced
2 red onions, peeled and sliced into wedges
2 red peppers, peeled and chopped
2 tbs olive oil
pinch dried chilli flakes
2 lemons, sliced into wedges
6 garlic cloves
4 salmon fillets
new potatoes and green vegetables to serve.
 
Method:
Pre-heat the oven to 375degF/190degC/Gas 5
 
Put all the vegetables, garlic, chilli and lemons in a large roasting tin. Drizzle over the oil and season to taste. Put into the oven for 45 minutes. 

Stir the vegetables and place the fish on to, return to the oven for 10-15mins or until the fish is cooked. 

Serve with boiled new potatoes and green vegetables.


It's a great dish, zero fuss and you can cook it for as many people as you want, I frequently cook a single serving in my small oven when I'm on my own, you simply use as much vegetable as you want to eat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Althea said:


> Have been keeping up with the posts but haven't commented for a few days. I'm another one who's not sleeping very well at present: guess I keep thinking of my boss's wife whose funeral was held on Wednesday. We worked together and job-shared for 18 years in his medical practice, so probably spent more time with her and knew her better than my own family members. We shared such a lot in common: a love of cooking (well, more of food on my part!), gardening, and classical music, and although we didn't really socialise outside of work, to me she was a friend as well as a colleague. I just feel so sad for my boss as they were best friends as well as life partners, and they had been inseparable since she was 17 and he was 19. But life goes on for the rest of us, and I know that I'll settle back into a sensible sleeping pattern before long. This morning I didn't wake until about 9.30, after still being awake at 3 a.m. - must have slept through the alarm, or turned it off and gone back to sleep. My cleaning man was due around 10 a.m., and I usually try to make sure I'm out of the house by 9.30 a.m. to leave him to it. Fortunately I had tidied up for the most part last night. But it was a mad scramble to get dressed (one of the great unwashed today - fortunately I showered last night before bed, just in case!) and do the last minute tidying up, especially in the bedroom, before he arrived. I think I saw his van turning the corner into my street as I drove out in the opposite direction! Whew! that was a close call. Had breakfast at the shopping mall before pushing my trolley around the supermarket, and dawdled a while so that I'd be home after he'd gone and the floors had dried. Funny thing about the cleaning man: I hate it when he's coming, and I love it when he's been. And I have two whole weeks to get the house in a shambles before he's due again, though usually about half an hour after I'm home it's back to its normal comfortable chaos.
> To Daralene, Myfanwy, and other having trouble sleeping at present, I'm going to try having a hot chocolate before retiring tonight, and if that doesn't work, something stronger on Saturday night!
> Darowil, do you use suet in your Christmas pudding recipe? Not a fan, personally. Will you share your recipe when you have a chance?


I am assured that it is the hot milk that tends to settle one, chocolate can be a stimulant too- I find a small bite to eat at the same time works wonders normally- you seriously don't need acquaintances ringing at 2am as happened three nights ago- especially when I had used one of my sleeping pills- I was not very amused, because the person went on to attempt to guilt trip me into sending money to him- I have started the process of blocking anything from this person!
Althea- I do feel for you- you have lost a very good friend by the sounds- cancer is not funny- I have myself lost 5 very close friends far too young to various cancers.
Have you decided what plant you will buy yet?
Wishing you the best nights rest- at 9-30 I am about to hit the hay- for me I am up a bit late- got to watch I don't get over tired- want to be on the ball to get the next Tea Party started- and in a couple of days our Sam will be home with Hickory and her bouncy brood. Their personalities will be really showing by now.
So it won't be long and the Tea Party will be back to normal with Sam's laid back hospitality. I am aiming to get underway about 9am our time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you nanaCaren for the receipt- I will be copying that one- rather partial to salmon- and occasionally it is available at a sensible price!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Thank you nanaCaren for the receipt- I will be copying that one- rather partial to salmon- and occasionally it is available at a sensible price!


You are most welcome.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for Daves receipt NanaCaren. Tried looking up WWs points, but no idea how much a fillet of salmon is likely to weigh. It tried suggesting 156g which made the recipe 10 pps which is more than 1/3 of my days points before I added potaotes. But I would use some other fish anyway, so maybe better. Had a quick look and yes others are better. For example 200gm of Barramundi is 5 pps and 1 for the oil. And 100gm of salmon with the oil in the receipt makes 6 pps (everthing else is 0 pps so as Dave said can add as much vegies as you like.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> .
> So it won't be long and the Tea Party will be back to normal with Sam's laid back hospitality. I am aiming to get underway about 9am our time.


I'll be along sometime soon after. I have plenty to do tomoorrow anyway so won't do me any harm to get up! (well assuming I get to sleep at a reasonable hour that is).


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thanks for Daves receipt NanaCaren. Tried looking up WWs points, but no idea how much a fillet of salmon is likely to weigh. It tried suggesting 156g which made the recipe 10 pps which is more than 1/3 of my days points before I added potaotes. But I would use some other fish anyway, so maybe better. Had a quick look and yes others are better. For example 200gm of Barramundi is 5 pps and 1 for the oil. And 100gm of salmon with the oil in the receipt makes 6 pps (everthing else is 0 pps so as Dave said can add as much vegies as you like.


 You are welcome. I usually serve 4oz/ 113gm for salmon.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Sam, glad you are on the way home and hope you enjoyed your trip. Did you find any good buys on yarn?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > This is the link to the Tea Party of Sept 30, 2011 in which Fireball Dave opens it with his Chrismas Pudding. I include the link for everyone as old and new TP people might like to go and read the discussions about the puddings.
> ...


I remember Fireball Dave talking about his Christmas Puddings and that he always started his the last week of September as that would give lots of time for the making and baking and the cooking for Christmas. The Christmas baking was always started off with the making of the Christmas Pudding and then other things were made and added to the pantry shelves for the Christmas season.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

As you know I am teaching a sock workshop and here is one of the sockers (a socker is someone who knits socks) modeling her sock she has knit with sock yarn. No holes in the gusset, nice neat stitchwork, heel flap and turn nicely done, toes looking good!


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> in re: Redkimba walking - Good for you.... I think I would like to be in a walking group.... just to keep me on track, though I enjoy walking alone... just need to get back in the habit. Do you all walk in a mall?


We meet up at a Newtrition store & take a walk through the local neighborhood.

Sam - I got worried about you, but I'm glad to know that you took some time off for fun. I would dearly miss your input if you were not here.

Sandy - I love the little bunnies; they are so cute.

I watched last night's VP debate; luckily I had my knitting at the ready. I managed to put on another inch for the baby sweater. I think that I need to buy some circulars since I have to really cram the sweater onto the needles. A circular might make it easier to deal with the knitting.

NOTE - I am not making any political commentaries here. I have other message boards for that. tyvm...


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Althea said:


> Thanks, Darowil. Having the cleaning man makes me tidy the house at least every two weeks. I hate to think what it would be like if I relied on me to clean and tidy up, too. In a moment of madness I have invited a couple of friends for lunch in a week or so. Getting the window cleaners to come on Monday and trying to get the garden weed-free in the meantime. They are dear friends who fortunately love me for who I am, not for the cleanliness or otherwise of my house, but they are both so meticulous about housework and put me to shame in that regard.
> Daralene, your guest room looks so welcoming and inviting. If I came to visit, I may never leave.


My husband often suggests that I get a cleaning lady/service in to clean.
But I know that I would have to rush around cleaning like mad BEFORE the cleaning person arrived. Most of the time I enjoy the comfortable chaos we live in but there are also times when I need to get it all back in order.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

My company went to a special session at the university during Alumni Weekend. I will go to dinner tonight and to the concert, so I will certainly unplug the phone for a nap!!! Would have the other day but was waiting for a call from Karen. She looks absolutely fabulous. She used to have very thick glasses and now has contacts. She is truly more beautiful now than when younger and looks younger. She is so much fun. I had no idea if she ate breakfast or not as I never asked, we just got to visiting. Had lots of fruit including Kiwi berries, which are baby kiwis about the size of cherries and so delicious. Did up an egg for her and couldn't believe she had some of our sunflower sprouts and loved them. She is reading the Wallender series just like Sam and we are watching the Wallender dvd series. I'm sure the book is better but we have other books we are busy reading. Found out she is a knitter too and has done some Norwegian sweaters, so I showed her what I was working on. Actually taught her something....that's new for me. I'm always the one taking lessons, but I guess there comes a time when we know enough to teach a little. Will have to remember to tell her about the square bunny. Myfanwy, have a great trip. Sam, welcome back. Nana Caren, how nice to get a photo and a recipe. Darowil, seems you are going away too if I'm not mistaken. Saw that sock 5mmdpns and wish I had mine done. I have to finish a sweater I am giving to a niece before I meet my sisters this month with my aunts and mother for a sister reunion. Hey we are two sets of sisters. Hope those that aren't well, feel better:thumbup: I wonder if I came in around the time of the puddings because it seems I remember seeing recipes for that. Wow, will have to check. Sorry I didn't get all the posts read. I usually try to include everyone so Love to all. 
Hugs,
Daralene


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello, all, I finally made it back! Yesterday I ended up at work for nearly nine hours, and I just wanted to shut off the computer and forget about typing. :shock:

Daralene, it sounds as if you're having a blast, and that's awesome.

Sam, happy traveling and I hope you have a great visit in the airport, too. Having someone to talk to about knitting will make the layover whiz past. 

I saw those socks, too, and when I get DD's cowl done (super simple: cast on 108 with worsted weight and size 8 needles and join; work k2, p2 rib until the yarn is gone...am working it in a variegated purple she picked out) and GD's Christmas stocking and this dang shawl, I plan to try another pair (or three--I hear it's addictive).  I haven't done socks for a long while (only made 2 pair before), so I may refer to 5mm's knit along later. Right now, I just can't put a time frame on it. I'd thought our holiday break was going to be a bit longer and I'd try it then, but it's only a couple of days, apparently. Oh well. I will do what I can during the time I'll be off over Christmas.

Someone asked about Thanksgiving--in the U.S., it's the fourth Thursday in November, making this year's the 25th. We will have to be looking for a turkey soon enough. I for one will be very thankful that the election will be over by then. Sheesh, I am so tired of all this talk that doesn't really mean anything. 

We woke up to clouds this morning--dark ones, covering most of the sky--and had some thunder, but so far, no rain here.  It was raining a bit north of here, according to a friend, so I will hope we get at least a bit. The drought drags on...further north, the weather folks are talking mountain snow. No, it's not too early for the altitude, and they need it, too--the river is so low I think it can be waded in some places. Every time I see it, it seems lower.

I may do some baking this afternoon after work; it's a blustery day to-day, as Pooh would say, and a good day for baking & knitting. Of course, the job is first, but after that my time will be spent doing something that's more fun. Heh. I'll have to see what the baking book offers up...if I had oatmeal, I'd make those peanut butter bars, so I may have to go to the store. We'll see how the weather turns before I am done at work.

I know there's more I wanted to comment on, but I am a bit rushed this morning (again, sigh).

Oh, Happy I Love Yarn Day!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

almost time to leave for the airport - gottastch and i are going to meet at the luggage claim in minneapolis for an hour or so - looking forward to that.

hope all is well with all of you - bushels of healing and postive energy to those that need it.

see you tomorrow.

sam


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Gotta gather my knitting to show Sam...what fun  !!!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Sandy said:
> ...


I do teach them to knit. I start with 3rd graders as I teach them during my recess duty out on the playground. One year while in a classroom I taught 1st graders. I prefer to teach them younger but I can't have the smaller children outside with their needles. I also make their needles and give them a small ball of yarn along with a knitting basket made out of a plastic coffee can with the lid.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorlenna,

Thanksgiving in the USA will be the 4th Thursday of November which is the 22nd. The 25th of the month is a Sunday. We had just discussed this last night at dinner and I began to think that I was totally losing my mind whenI read your post. LOL

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Sorlenna,
> 
> Thanksgiving in the USA will be the 4th Thursday of November which is the 22nd. The 25th of the month is a Sunday. We had just discussed this last night at dinner and I began to think that I was totally losing my mind whenI read your post. LOL
> 
> Ohio Joy


DUH. You are right--I was looking at October!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Just stopping by to say that I am playing hide and seek with a little lizard that has decided to live behind the couch.... Oh, gotta run. here is DH and he wants me to go somewhere with him. he has to go out to the farm and get his car so we are going to go to Mineola nad see where my favorite quilt shop has moved. hope we get to spend more that 10 minutes there. Then we'll find a place to eat. 

Daralene..... Your note arrived and thank you so much. love your lovely pressed flowers. those will go up on my cork board in the studio.... So pretty. Appreciate the label....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tea Party goers- the new Party with Kate is up and running.
Hopefully I have the link correct:

http://ww.knittingparadise.com/t-1168892-1.htm#2226998

Right- that did not work
maybe if you search:

Tea Party,12th/13th October from Largs, Scotland, and Auckland NZ,2012

Alternatively it should come up as one of 'my topics' if you check beside my avatar.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

That one didnt work for me so try this one if you have a problem. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-116892-1.html


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> That one didnt work for me so try this one if you have a problem. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-116892-1.html


Thanks Silverowl- that one gets me in too!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> My company went to a special session at the university during Alumni Weekend. I will go to dinner tonight and to the concert, so I will certainly unplug the phone for a nap!!! Would have the other day but was waiting for a call from Karen. She looks absolutely fabulous. She used to have very thick glasses and now has contacts. She is truly more beautiful now than when younger and looks younger. She is so much fun. I had no idea if she ate breakfast or not as I never asked, we just got to visiting. Had lots of fruit including Kiwi berries, which are baby kiwis about the size of cherries and so delicious. Did up an egg for her and couldn't believe she had some of our sunflower sprouts and loved them. She is reading the Wallender series just like Sam and we are watching the Wallender dvd series. I'm sure the book is better but we have other books we are busy reading. Found out she is a knitter too and has done some Norwegian sweaters, so I showed her what I was working on. Actually taught her something....that's new for me. I'm always the one taking lessons, but I guess there comes a time when we know enough to teach a little. Will have to remember to tell her about the square bunny. Myfanwy, have a great trip. Sam, welcome back. Nana Caren, how nice to get a photo and a recipe. Darowil, seems you are going away too if I'm not mistaken. Saw that sock 5mmdpns and wish I had mine done. I have to finish a sweater I am giving to a niece before I meet my sisters this month with my aunts and mother for a sister reunion. Hey we are two sets of sisters. Hope those that aren't well, feel better:thumbup: I wonder if I came in around the time of the puddings because it seems I remember seeing recipes for that. Wow, will have to check. Sorry I didn't get all the posts read. I usually try to include everyone so Love to all.
> Hugs,
> Daralene


Didn't see you in the TP with the Christmas puddings. But you may have been just reading- or very quite untill you settled in.
Glad things are going so well for you with Karen. What fun that she to is a knitter- hope she has it with her. Maybe she can show you how to give sight to your bunny?!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Someone asked about Thanksgiving--in the U.S., it's the fourth Thursday in November, making this year's the 25th. We will have to be looking for a turkey soon enough. I for one will be very thankful that the election will be over by then. Sheesh, I am so tired of all this talk that doesn't really mean anything.
> 
> Oh, Happy I Love Yarn Day!


It was me wondering when Thanksgiving was for you. Thanks for the info. We would have changed the day by now to Friday so we all had a long weekend. Or do you all have the Friday off to? Christmas, Easter and Anzac Day I think are our only public holidayss on the day. The rest are on Mondays so we get a long weekend- and often the majority don't really know what it is for.
I'll be glad when your elections are over and we are not even over there. Hear almost as much as your long winded elections as we do of ours.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Gotta gather my knitting to show Sam...what fun  !!!


enjoy your time with Sam, even if it is not the most exciting place to meet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sandy said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


Well the bunnies would be perfect then! Imagine the herd of bunnies you could get in the classroom. Your keen making all the needles for them as well. How many of them take to knitting?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Someone asked about Thanksgiving--in the U.S., it's the fourth Thursday in November, making this year's the 25th. We will have to be looking for a turkey soon enough. I for one will be very thankful that the election will be over by then. Sheesh, I am so tired of all this talk that doesn't really mean anything.
> ...


And then I got it wrong. lol Yes, I have the Friday off after--not everyone does, but with my job, we can be realistic and know it's not likely students will be doing homework that day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And then I got it wrong. lol Yes, I have the Friday off after--not everyone does, but with my job, we can be realistic and know it's not likely students will be doing homework that day.


Saw that! I often do that, especially when I have had the calender on the computer open I then expect to be on the current month even if I have previouselyy changed it! 
I cn't much being done by anyone the day after Thanksgiving. We have Boxing Day after- well actually here in South Australia we have Proclamation Day on the 28th (the day South Australia was declared a state) but it still ends up Boxing Day. But also most offices etc have the week between Christmas and New Year off. Very little is up and running from Christmas Eve until the 2 Jan- and it can be longer depending on the placement of Christmas.
And Austrlaia Day is also on the day I realised in my previous list of public holidays on the actual day.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I can't find Sam  I've been up and down the baggage level with no luck. Maybe he was too tired...I know he was tracing without oxygen. Sorry I missed you Sam!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I can't find Sam  I've been up and down the baggage level with no luck. Maybe he was too tired...I know he was tracing without oxygen. Sorry I missed you Sam!!


Gottastch, it is likely all a time zone mixup as to when you and Sam were to meet up!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > I can't find Sam  I've been up and down the baggage level with no luck. Maybe he was too tired...I know he was tracing without oxygen. Sorry I missed you Sam!!
> ...


I don't think so. He was to land, deplane, meet me, sit and knit for about an hour and then go through security again to go back and wait for his flight back to Ohio.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch said:
> ...


Then I am sure that things were just a bit tiring for Sam and he just waited in the inner part while waiting to board. It is not easy being out of breath and trying to remember things. He said he would post either when he got home or on Saturday morning after he got a good sleep. We will wait to hear what has happened. Might be something very innocent to tell!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


My thoughts as well 5mmdpns. There were a lot of people down in the baggage area in wheel chairs so my thought was there weren't any available at the time and Sam didn't want to ask and trouble anyone. It was very interesting people watching. There were 3 men that came into the baggage claim area, where I was, from the outside that were dressed in cranberry colored robes...I apologize I don't know more about them. They looked kind of like how the Dahli Llama (sp?) dresses with the fabric up and over the shoulder. There were 3 of them and then there were about 10 security people with them and two photographers and someone videotaping it. They were waiting for someone to come down the stairs and created quite a ruckus with cameras flashing and this bring light on top of the video camera. I tried to stay out of the way and it didn't take too long and whomever they were waiting for must have arrived because 1-2-3 they were all went outside, through another exit, and it was back to everyday people again in the baggage claim area.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch said:
> ...


You are likely right but we can still be concerned that Sam is ok as he is "our" Sam, right?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gottastch a shame Sam went AWOL on you. His plan ecould have been late, if needed a chair they simply may not have been able to bring him out etc. But we know he hadn't forgotten that he was meeting someone as ogf yeasterday. Airports things can so easilly crop out that are out of our control. But it does leave us hoping he is OK.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I checked and his plane arrived on-time. I think he maybe was more tired than he thought he was going to be and Minneapolis-St. Paul airport is big. I was hoping to meet him in person but maybe another time


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > And then I got it wrong. lol Yes, I have the Friday off after--not everyone does, but with my job, we can be realistic and know it's not likely students will be doing homework that day.
> ...


I am curious... what is Boxing Day? Does it have anything to do with the sport, or... what is it?

I just love holidays, lol, whichever holidays they are - something to be happy about, even if it's not my thing...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> [
> I am curious... what is Boxing Day? Does it have anything to do with the sport, or... what is it?
> 
> I just love holidays, lol, whichever holidays they are - something to be happy about, even if it's not my thing...


Must admit to never quite knowing what it is. But it is the day after Christmas and it is a holiday here, and in the UK if I remember rightly. Does any one else know what it is for other than either an oppurtunity to continue celebrating from the day before or recovering? Absolutely nothing to do the sport- if you can call punching people a sport!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And here come the raisins, sultanas and currants (in that order on the back of the tray. Used the back so they would show up). A small number of each one with one of each lined up to give more comparison. As you can see raisins and sultannas look similar but for size but they taste quite diffferent. Currants are much darker and smaller, also dryer than the other two. Some sultanans are quite dry but IMHO these ones are nowhere near as nice as the juciy ones.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Purl2diva--LOL I'm afraid, if I got a cleaning person, I'd take full advantage of them, and they would quit the next day! I hate washing windows, scrubbing floors, cleaning the bathtub, and vacuuming. I also enjoy my bit of chaos, and I would always feel the guilt of not being as neat and tidy as I should be.  (as my mother wanted me to be!!)

Roberta



purl2diva said:


> Althea said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Darowil. Having the cleaning man makes me tidy the house at least every two weeks. I hate to think what it would be like if I relied on me to clean and tidy up, too. In a moment of madness I have invited a couple of friends for lunch in a week or so. Getting the window cleaners to come on Monday and trying to get the garden weed-free in the meantime. They are dear friends who fortunately love me for who I am, not for the cleanliness or otherwise of my house, but they are both so meticulous about housework and put me to shame in that regard.
> ...


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

5mmdpns--Very nice socks!!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Handy Family--If I recall my history correctly, Boxing Day was the day on which the servants in larger/wealthier English homes were given as a day off from their work on Christmas Day serving the household and not being able to observe it with their own families. They would be given gift boxes of cast-off clothing and ''goodies'' left from the lavish meals served to the home owners and their guests on Christmas in ''boxes.''

Ohio Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> 5mmdpns--Very nice socks!!


Knotty Me made them and gave me the go ahead to post them over to the Tea Party! How are your socks coming along? Pictures to post yet in any stage of the sock you are in?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


Handy Family, you can read more about Boxing Day and how it all came about by going to wikipedia for the information. I have the link here for you to click on.  
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boxing_Day


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

darowil said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


I don't. I don't care for boxing - it just looked like it's name. I actually like figure skating...


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Handy Family--If I recall my history correctly, Boxing Day was the day on which the servants in larger/wealthier English homes were given as a day off from their work on Christmas Day serving the household and not being able to observe it with their own families. They would be given gift boxes of cast-off clothing and ''goodies'' left from the lavish meals served to the home owners and their guests on Christmas in ''boxes.''
> 
> Ohio Joy


Oh, so it comes from box as in package, not as in punching someone, thank you! This was really interesting to learn...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


Boxing Day, in Scotland, from rusty childhood memories- one took boxes with small gifts, for anyone who may not have been at the Christmas feast.


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> As you know I am teaching a sock workshop and here is one of the sockers (a socker is someone who knits socks) modeling her sock she has knit with sock yarn. No holes in the gusset, nice neat stitchwork, heel flap and turn nicely done, toes looking good!


These look really nice-----so neat as you say, I like the self striping wool too.I would so love to do neat heels like that


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Chayjan said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > As you know I am teaching a sock workshop and here is one of the sockers (a socker is someone who knits socks) modeling her sock she has knit with sock yarn. No holes in the gusset, nice neat stitchwork, heel flap and turn nicely done, toes looking good!
> ...


And you can!!! Come check out the sock workshop I am teaching. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-108548-1.html


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Does everyone know that the tea part is now under "chitChat"? 

Although I don't always comment I enjoy reading about what everyone else is doing and always enjoy the tea party so was a bit worried there when I didn't find it. Evidently the moderator decided not enough knitting talk which is okay.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Does everyone know that the tea part is now under "chitChat"?
> 
> Although I don't always comment I enjoy reading about what everyone else is doing and always enjoy the tea party so was a bit worried there when I didn't find it. Evidently the moderator decided not enough knitting talk which is okay.


That is exactly what happened- I have not yet heard back from Sam! although he shows as online- he has not opened his PM's


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

There was a posting earlier this week on the Digest questioning why the TP was permitted to be posted there. I didn't see too much being made of it but evidently someone felt it necessary to PM Admin. to have us moved. 

Maybe we just disconcerted someone's concept of propriety? Or perhaps some people can't handled anyone doing things or talking about things differently in their comfort zones?

Ohio Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jheiens said:


> There was a posting earlier this week on the Digest questioning why the TP was permitted to be posted there. I didn't see too much being made of it but evidently someone felt it necessary to PM Admin. to have us moved.
> 
> Maybe we just disconcerted someone's concept of propriety? Or perhaps some people can't handled anyone doing things or talking about things differently in their comfort zones?
> 
> Ohio Joy


This discussion was happening a few weeks ago and I think the general concenses was that it did not matter where it was put as long as the Tea Party continued. Under which category it fit under is up to the Administration.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Corrected again


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> There was a posting earlier this week on the Digest questioning why the TP was permitted to be posted there. I didn't see too much being made of it but evidently someone felt it necessary to PM Admin. to have us moved.
> 
> Maybe we just disconcerted someone's concept of propriety? Or perhaps some people can't handled anyone doing things or talking about things differently in their comfort zones?
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thought I'd pop in and say hi and share a photo of the trees taken this morning.


What a lovely picture.


----------



## belka453 (Mar 21, 2011)

darowil, I was in 272 lb. and now in 238 lb. my diet consist on high protein and low carb. I don't eat any starchy food or anything that contain flour i do eat fruit in very small portion no sodas just water oh crystal light i drink a gallon of water a day and now i do weight lifting for female. i feal better than before have lots of energy now i bake fish chicken turkey, i do stir fries also vegetables and chicken. i eat tuna fish, sardines, etc. use canola oil very small amount. what do you think of my diet
? :?: Oh and my favorite part is knitting or crochet :-D


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

belka453 said:


> darowil, I was in 272 lb. and now in 238 lb. my diet consist on high protein and low carb. I don't eat any starchy food or anything that contain flour i do eat fruit in very small portion no sodas just water oh crystal light i drink a gallon of water a day and now i do weight lifting for female. i feal better than before have lots of energy now i bake fish chicken turkey, i do stir fries also vegetables and chicken. i eat tuna fish, sardines, etc. use canola oil very small amount. what do you think of my diet
> ? :?: Oh and my favorite part is knitting or crochet :-D


First I am not a dietician. Most of them would say it is bad- 2 pieces of fruit a day, 5 serves vegies and carbohydrates being needed. But I did a similar diet once and felt good on it and lost weight. Last time I tried it it didn't work though. And there are many people who love diets like this. And your protein sources are the type that is recommended.
But it is great that you are losing so much weight- that alone will help you feel better. I am nowhere near your weight and just losing the small amount I have so far is making me feel better.


----------



## belka453 (Mar 21, 2011)

U r right thus diet I'm doing is with a group of doctors this diet are specially done when a person exceed 40 bmi and is the only diet that kept no weight gain with it. My daughter also did this diet and maintence for over 5 yrs. she lost 55 lb and has not gain it back. oh my sugar is getting better. Also if you go back to your old way yes you will gain the weight plus more. I eat small portion of fruit cause u really don't need a lot . It depend on your weight the amount of food you suppost to eat. That is why that when u r overweight u should go to a specialist. sorry for my spelling.


----------



## AriannaB62 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

